# Je l'ai, mon MacBook Pro !



## moPod (9 Mars 2006)

Tellement de joie que je veux vous la faire partager !
Je suis très heureux de vous annoncer mon adoption d'un MacBook Pro, né le 22/02, envoyé de chine le 4/03 et reçu le 8/03 à 18h...!
Il pèse 2,5 Kg pour une hauteur de 2,59 cm. Miniscule bébé donc !

Je vais dès que je peux, tenir ma promesse : un mini-test avec photos (  ) et appréciations de la bête...!

Merci à MacGé de m'avoir donné une source inépuisable de renseignements et à toutes les personnes qui ont été assez patiente pour me répondre et m'aider dans toutes mes questions.

Depuis 3 ans maintenant, et chaque jour, que je suis sur mac, débutant par un iMac tournesol et aujourd'hui après un iMac G5 20 pouces, j'ai une superbe machine signée Apple sur mon bureau.
Et j'en suis ravi !

moPod+


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

Salaud !!!  Je dois encore attendre trois semaines


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Mars 2006)

Des annonces pareilles c'est inuhmain ... on devrait les interdire .... que fait la police???  

:mouais:


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2006)

Fais gaffe, il est un peu trop leger, il tiendra longtemps ? Moi je faisais 4 kilos a la naissance...


----------



## moPod (9 Mars 2006)

Je pense à toi Eutidant69, je connais ta douleur mais ce moment, n'est-ce pas le meilleur...? Même s'il est très énervant ?

Je fais le plus vite possible pour vous donner mon mini test après presque 24H d'utilisation...vous voulez des photos ? 

moPod+


----------



## moPod (9 Mars 2006)

Mais avec la joie de recevoir ma machine, j'ai aussi reçu l'agravation de mon petit rhume en gripe coriace. Jvais peut être avoir plus de temps pour faire mon test malgré moi...je reste chez moi, le lycée la jpeux pas supporter, déjà l'escalier c'est dur (et même ouvrir mon MacBook Pro, vous imaginez...)

Bonne journée, moPod.


----------



## Sebang (9 Mars 2006)

Je te propose de faire plein de photos et plein de commentaires. Ma fac est en grève durant toute la semaine et je m'ennuie profondément (life is hard). J'attend avec impatience !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

17 ans, lycéen, iMac tournesol + iMac G5 20" + Ipod Vidéo et ça vient annoncer l'arrivée d'un MacBookPro sur le forum.... ya des choses qui ne se font pas....... .



(Oui je suis jaloux.)


----------



## Sebang (9 Mars 2006)

C'est la vie Hobbes... C'est la vie...

Y'a des gens qui ont les moyens (ils appellent ça des "privilégiés") et d'autres qui les ont pas.

Il est super content d'avoir reçu son MBP, c'est bien pour lui et je lui souhaite de beaucoup l'utiliser. Si ses parents lui offre tout ces Macs, c'est tant mieux pour lui... Y'en a qui sont bien pire ici, dans le genre "mac addict / fashion victim" (sachant qu'il a eu 3 macs en 3 ans, je le considère pas exactement comme un cas vraiment spécial  )


Et sinon, ça vient ces photos ?


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2006)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Il est super content d'avoir reçu son MBP, c'est bien pour lui et je lui souhaite de beaucoup l'utiliser. Si ses parents lui offre tout ces Macs, c'est tant mieux pour lui...



35 balais et mon premier Mac, ce sont mes parents qui me l'ont offert pour mon anniversaire en 2004. Je crois que je vais demander s'il ne peuvent pas remettre le couvert pour mon 36e anniversaire (c'est vrai qu'il fait envie ce MBP ).


----------



## Sebang (9 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> 35 balais et mon premier Mac, ce sont mes parents qui me l'ont offert pour mon anniversaire en 2004. Je crois que je vais demander s'il ne peuvent pas remettre le couvert pour mon 36e anniversaire (c'est vrai qu'il fait envie ce MBP ).



(effectivement, il fait très envie ! Mais là, déjà qu'ils vont m'offrir la voiture pour mon mariage, je vais peut-être pas trop en demander   )


Mais on s'égare... Et ces photos alors ? Faut croire qu'il est si bien que ça son MBP !! Damned !! J'envie encore plus !


----------



## explicite (9 Mars 2006)

pourais t on avoir ton adresse , l etage , le numero de l apart et les horaire ou tu n est pas chez toi mais que ton MBP si stp ??? 

lol , encore 2 semaine pour le mien


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

C'est du trop pas juste comme dirait l'autre . On veut tout savoir


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Toujours pas de photos !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Toujours pas de becnhs


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Alors ! Du calme !

Déjà, on va remmettre qques petites choses à plat. On dirait que le communauté du mac, surement surbmergée par la facheuse addiction aux produits Apple, en a oublié son bon sens et son ouverture d'esprit...et developpe un peu trop son mauvais esprit critique !
Oui, j'ai 17 ans, bientôt 18, et oui, c'est mon troisième mac. Seulement, dans ma famille un peu nombreuse (2 grandes soeurs falbraques à son actif, en plus de moi), pas question que les parents payent nos dépenses ! Oui, j'ai travaillé, emprunté, remboursé, cotisé, tranferé, amasé ou économisé pas mal d'argent mais a chaque nouvelle machine, je revends la précédente et je vide mes petites économies ! C'est que de cette manière (à une fréquence d'environ tous les 6 mois) que j'arrive à investir le moins possible tout en restant équipé de la meilleure façon avec mes moyens.
Donc, s'il vous plait, un peu de bon sens avant de trop vite conclure 
Mais je suis entièrement d'accord que d'emblé, je fais privilégié...lol...mais mes pauvres parents (eux aussi switchés sur Mac) sont tous les deux profs.
Bref ! Vous m'avez surement compris.

J'y viens !
Je ne voulais pas vous proposer mes appréciations avant d'avoir vraiment testé la machine, étant donné que je n'en suis pas à mon premier mac, je sais qu'une bonne appréciation ne se fait pas au premier coup d'oeil !

Je commende par le début : son arrivée.
Mon MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz (1,63 Ghz à la base) a été fabriqué, selon les informations sur le carton, le 22 février. Je l'ai commandé le 14 février, après avoir vendu mon iMac plutot rapidement mais de façon préssée  . Mon Apple Center avait fait une commande de gros avant mon arrivée, surement à l'annonce, donc je ne peux psycoter sur ce délais de fabrication. Il a été envoyé le 4 mars et a été reçu le 8 mars à 18 h à l'Apple Center, de justesse juste avant la fermeture  .

Ouverture de l'objet tant désiré.
Vous connaissez tous frénétiquement, comme moi avant son arrivée, l'agencement du son écrin donc je ne vais pas vous la refaire. Très beaux matériaux et minimalisme sont de rigueur, la boîte seule et pleine pèse 4,74 kg, assez étonnant au premier contact. Assez, que dis-je, très étonnant !

Premier contact.
Je n'ai jamais eu de portable aupparavent, mais c'est une machine magnifique. Ayant cotoyé des PowerBooks dans ma petite existance, je pense que la qualité d'agencement, de matériaux, de finition et de design est en hausse. La qualité générale est donc très bonne. Le MacBook Pro est incroyablement léger, vraiment, j'ai été stupéfait. Je suis abasourdi par la finesse du boitier, encore plus visible ouvert, qui choque presque l'audience. L'agencement inférieur est efficace, la batterie est bien placé, facilement manipulable, l'ouverture est aisée. Je n'ai pas ouvert le compartiment mémoire, je n'ai trouvé aucun intérêt à le faire, l'ayant déjà vu sur des photos. Et puis je n'ai pas envie de risquer d'abimer ma machine sans raison. Le trackpad est très large, trsè bon au toucher, l'habitude par rapport à une souris se prend vite, malgré qques fatigues parfois. Le clavier est incroyablement agréable, l'appui des touches est excellent et l'agencement, après qques petites modifications d'habitudes par rapport à la version bureau, est excellent lui aussi. J'ai une vitesse de frappe particulièrement élévée, sans me vanter, et j'ai pu la retrouver en qques heures. Les touches de fonctions de l'éclairage et les autres sont plutôt plus difficile à trouver que sur un clavier standard étant donnée qu'elles ne sont pas seules mais accompagnée du retroéclairage, de la luminosité, du clavier numérique et j'en passe. A propos, le retroéclairage est particulièrement bien pensé, avec des capteurs éfficaces et précis, je pensais que c'était un gadget mais c'est vraiment utile finalement. Ca permet entre autres, de conserver plus d'énergie. Dans un éclairage assombri, c'est parfait. Le Superdrive fait un petit bruit à l'entrée et à la sortie d'un disque mais rien de bruyant, un bruit similaire à celui d'un iMac G5. Le MacBook Pro est particulèrement inaudible, vraiment trè!s discret au niveau du bruit de fonctionnement. Le disque dur est lui aussi plus que discret. Vraiment aucunes perturbations à la calme ambiance qui règne chez moi. Je crois que le premier contact, plutot fouilli et maniaque, s'arrête là.

LA SUITE DANS UN AUTRE POST (c'était trop long   )


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

LA SUITE ! (c'était trop long, j'ai explosé le quotat de caracatère autorisés :d )

Enfin, l'utilisation réelle.
Après la première impression machine éteinte, on ne peut s'empêcher de s'empresser d'allumer la bête, ca serait dommage de ne pas le faire, tout le monde est plus que d'acccord. Alors, tout d'abord, démarrage ultra rapide, écran allumé avant le dong magique de tous nos macs. Je réinstalle tout au propre pour supprimer l'inutile, et je suis aussi pas mal manique question informatique. Donc j'exécute, le tout se fait rapidement même si la vérification du DVD d'installation prend du temps...! Le celèbre fond d'écran en face de mes nieux, je ne peux qu'admirer la qualité de l'écran. Il est extremement lumineux, dans le noir au maximum, ca fait mal au yeux et c'est une bonne source d'UV  . La qulité de la résolution est très bonne le piqué est magnifique, aucuns problèlmes d'affichages ou de qualité. L'affichage générale est excellent, rapide, sans aucuns ralentissements graphiques, ce qui est plutot logique vu la carte graphique. Après tous mes réglages de maniaque macuser, je passe à l'utilisation réelle qui se révèle être très bonne. Le poids de la machine est parfaite, sa prise en main de même, l'angle de l'écran est parfait. La charnière est très résistante et bien pensée. L'utilisation du trackpad est aussi très bonne. Aucuns reproches. Le système mis-à-jour avec les dernières nouveautés, je transfère tous mon bordel, non, mes fichiers bien bien bien rangés, sur le disque dur du MBP. Les qques 80 go sont une restrictions pour moi, surtout quand on a 10 go de photos, 20 de musique et peut être 10 de divers. Aucuns films et aucunes vidéos sont à l'ordre du jour, mais faire de la place me permettra de trier mes affaires pour la 100° fois. Donc c'est encore un bon point, par surtout la rapidité d'éxécution, le disque a l'air très performant, le SATA a des impacts majeurs sur l'utilisation intensive et journalière notables. Pas de FireWire 800, c'est LA critique de la machine mais en aucun cas pour moi même si mon disque dur externe peut être en FW 800. Quel intérêt à avoir une telle interface ? Moi je n'en trouve aucune, comme je le repète, les gens qui on les périphriques tout en FW 800 ont la possibilités de se procurer une carte d'extension adaptée au (minuscule) format ExpressCard. Donc, je ne retiens pas cette dernière chose. Question autres ports, la position est bizzare pour moi. Je trouve étrange d'éparpiller les USB d'un côté et d'un autre. Mais après une petit utilisation, je me rends comte d'un côté, qu'accumuler les prises USB d'un côté gène mais de l'autre, je suis maniaque et avoir les ports USB ensemble entre eux sans histoire, ca m'aurait calmé lol. Mais bon, vous devez bien vous rendre compte que c'est un détail insignifiant et que je vous saoûle. DONC, le nombre de ports est parfait, mais évidment cumuler iPod, clé USB, imprimante, disque dur FW 400 et j'en passe n'est pas une chose à faire sur cette machine. Achetez vous un iMac si vous êtes dans cette situation :d . Enfin, comme tout le monde en parle, je ne vais pas en parler mais juste l'évoquer : la prise MagSafe. Pratique, efficace, minuscule et bien pensée, elle remplit son rôle à la perfection. Elle est vraiment petit, de la taille (exacte !) d'un port USB. Sans aucun danger, elle constitue vraiment une très bonne idée. La bloc alimentation est plutôt gros, il est vrai, mais pas aussi énorme qu'il n'y paraît et franchement, il est plutôt léger. Donc, moi ca me va. Ensuite, la caméra est vraiment très bonne, qualité à la hauteur, qques petits pixel en baisse de luminosité mais le flash de l'écran règle tout  . PhotoBooth est très marrant, même si connaissais déja. L'intégration de l'iSight est parfaite, iChat est génial avec, je n'ai pas testé iMovie pour me rendre compte de la qualité. L'objectif est minuscule, l'agencement est parfait, presque indetectable. On se demande comment ca peut être une caméra  .
Le plus important enfin : la puissance du système. Le Core Duo à l'air de se balader dans toutes les taches qui lui incombe d'avoir à faire. Rien ne lui résiste et même mon ancien iMac G5 fait vraiment pâle figure en fâce de lui. Le Scrat de l'Age de Glace 2 en teaser en 1080p passe comme une lettre à la poste, avec une fluidite déconcertante, si bien que l'éxécution en fond ne ralentit absoluement pas le reste du système. Le fluidité de Mac OS X est parfaite, tous les programmes se montrent très rapides, et Rosetta est totalement invisble. Toutes mes applis, que je n'ai pas pu tester en totalité, mais rien qu'Acquisition, qui est pourtant une bonne application quand même, marche très bien. Bref, c'est vraiment un détail a mes yeux, même si le reste du monde dit le contraire, parce que l'intégration est tellement parfaite, qu'aucun ralentissement est percible. iPhoto et iTunes sont les rois des médias, iMovie n'a pas encore été testé mais ca promet. J'attends aussi iDVD qui je pense va pouvoir vraiment s'exprimer en fluidité. Mes 12 500 et qques photos sont chargés comme un musique est copiée, en qques brèves secondes. Tout est très fluide, même si je ne fais que de le dire. Airport est particulièrement très bone en reception et en transfert. Je capte des réseaux, bizzares d'ailleurs lol, que je ne voyais jamais avec mon iMac. Le Bleutooth est fiable sans problèmes. Spotlight marche du tonnerre même avec des centaines de gigas à gérer avec mon disque externe. Le Finder est plus que jamais efficace. En bref, que du bon, que du meilleur et de l'excellent dans tous les domaines.
Seulement comme pour tous les objets qui nous entoure et surtout dans l'informatique, il a des petites critiques, vraiment réduites dans le cas du MacBook Pro, je vous l'assure :d .
Tout d'abord, le sujet qui a, qui et qui va fâcher : l'autonomie. Les benchs annoncant les 3h30 sont bien réels mais je pense, dans les conditions optimales. Dans ma façon de l'utiliser chez moi, ce quei n'est en aucun cas représentatif de l'utilisation moyenne d'un portable par rapport à la gestion d'énergie, la batterie affiche 3h, puis avec la musique en écoute, l'Airport allumé (pas le BT), le rétroéclairage et la luminosité au maximum, sans restrictions aucunes et sns pauses, avec même l'utilisation de l'iPod qques minutes branché, l'autonomie annoncée descend...de l'Himalaya. Actuellement, je tape depuis près de 30 minutes ce texte et depuis 1h40 loin du secteur à charge pleine, avec tout ce que je vous ai dit et 5 ou 6 programmes ouverts, qques 50 minutes restantes. Alors quand j'écris tout ca, je me rends compte d'un côté que l'autonomie d'atteint en aucun cas les 5h d'un iBook mais qu'elle est moins pire qu'annoncée par les différents tests. Dans les conditions propices, je pense que l'autonomie reste acceptable dans les 3h, utilisation plutôt économique de rigueur mais pas drastique et avec pauses. C'est donc un mauvais point il est vrai, surtout au regard des autres machines Apple, mais quand j'y repense, un PowerBook 17 pouces s'en sort avec 3h et des poussières alors lui, pas de caméra, pas d'écran "ultrabright" et pas de Core Duo. Donc, que dire finalement ? Moi je relativise, mais la descente en flèche de l'autonomie sur l'écran fait peur quand utilise au maximum de ses possibilités (ex : film HD).
Autre chose, j'ai remarqué après un jour d'utilisation, qu'un fin bruit lègerement aigu parvenait à mes oreilles, venant apparement du ventilateur mais non du a l'agencement, ca j'ai essayé d'appuyer la surface de la coque pour remarque une défaut d'isolement. C'est presque pas remarquable mais en se concentrant on l'entend. Il n'est pas effectif tout le temps, seulement à certains moments mais pas forcement aux moments de charge extrème du système. Donc, à méditer bien qu'à mon avis, ce soit un petit détail de mon attitude maniaque.
Encore une petit chose : bien que la finition soit parfaite, j'ai détecté que le plastique des antennes dans la charnière avec qques débris dépassant de la coque, vite éliminés par léger frottement. Mais bon, je l'ai remarqué ! Et aussi, j'ai une vis de la coque, du côté drpot qui est peut être 1 mm moins enfoncée que toutes les autres, suffisament pour la sentir au toucher au passage du doigt. J'ai essayé de la revisser délicatement mais rien n'y fait. La aussi, c'est un minuscule détail esthétique qui n'incombe à ma machine seulement normalement, et qui ne peut être appliquée aux autres. Ca sera sa petit imperfection qui fera son caractère lol :d .
Enfin, la temprétaure général du système n'est pas un défaut, elle est acceptable et n'est pas excéssive, le coin de la prise MagSafe chauffe lègerement plus lors de la charge mais rien d'allarmant. La différence entre le glacial du haut de l'écran et le chaud douillet de base est perturbante, mais c'est agréable pour les cuisses  . Je note aussi une très légèrement déformation vers le haut des deux extrémités de l'écran quand il est fermé mais j'ai l'impression qu'il disparaît et qu'il va de paire avec la tempréature de la coque.

Pour ce qui est du petit bruit aigu, j'ai trouvé, c'est apparement et simplement le bruit du bus mémoire, enfin de la reflexion du MacBook Pro quoi  . Donc je pense que c'est normal, après...lol.

Je crois que j'ai essayé, certes longuement mais surement de vous faire part de mes impressions générales et particulières sur mon MacBook Pro. J'espère que vous êtes un peu moins impatient, ou beaucoup plus, ca dépend des personnes !
Je suis là pour répondre à vos questions, même si je suis pris par mon avenir en ce moment.
Si vous avez tout lu, vous êtes capables de supporter l'attente à mon avis ! :d

Les photos suivent dans les posts suivant ou dans celui-là après modification. Je les traite et je les partage !

moPod


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Addition de ma part : je ne ferais pas de benchs, pas le temps et puis ca sera pas trop significatif. Si vous en voulait des religieux, vous en trouverait plein sur internet, il en fourmille partout, et puis franchement, les chiffres, ca me parlent pas 
Et désolé des nombreuses frappes d'accord de verbes, de temps ou d'autres, je suis un peu fatigué, comprennez moi . Désolé et merci...

Les photos arrivent !


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Et voilà les photos ! Bon que 5, c'est la limite mais elles sont représentatives 

Alors ? Vous êtes contents hein ?!


----------



## Sebang (10 Mars 2006)

Très content, merci ! Je te le vole quand tu veux. Je peux venir te le voler quand ? (plutôt un jour ou t'es pas chez toi, histoire que ça te fasse moins mal) 

Mais bon, j'attend le modèle 12 pouces pour voir si je vais vraiment penser à vendre mon PB actuel, parce que mes applications sont toutes plus ou moins en UB ou largement utilisables sous Rosetta, donc...


----------



## Vondutch (10 Mars 2006)

il donne vraiment envie y'a pas photo!


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2006)

Même attente pour le 12/13"; j'espère que l'écran présentera la même qualité... Sinon, un grand merci à moPod pour cette présentation détaillée.


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Ca fait plaisir de savoir que ca vous a un peu servi. Personnellement, je n'ai pas hésité à cet achat, car j'avais besoin de passser sur un portable avant d'être dans les conditions pour pouvoir m'habituer. Je sais que mon MacBook Pro, je le revendrais cet été, c'est térrible de dire ca je sais, à peine reçu, mais c'est seulement comme ca que je peux me payer le suivant sans trop de trous sur le compte en banque !
Donc bon, moi, si jamais il m'arriverait d'avoir le financement, j'adorerais avec un 17 pouces...quoi que, le 15 est magnifique 

Je verrais bien, pour l'instant, j'ai une super machine sous mes doigts et j'en suis plus que content.

Merci à MacGé et n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions si vous hésitez, autant que je puisse informer les gens, au lieu de les rendre totalement fous et jaloux !

Bonne soirée, moPod+


----------



## PinkTurtle (10 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir de savoir que ca vous a un peu servi. Personnellement, je n'ai pas hésité à cet achat, car j'avais besoin de passser sur un portable avant d'être dans les conditions pour pouvoir m'habituer. Je sais que mon MacBook Pro, je le revendrais cet été, c'est térrible de dire ca je sais, à peine reçu, mais c'est seulement comme ca que je peux me payer le suivant sans trop de trous sur le compte en banque !
> Donc bon, moi, si jamais il m'arriverait d'avoir le financement, j'adorerais avec un 17 pouces...quoi que, le 15 est magnifique
> 
> Je verrais bien, pour l'instant, j'ai une super machine sous mes doigts et j'en suis plus que content.
> ...



Merci pour le test, un petit coup de boule pour la peine 
Tiens nous au courant! et perso, moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est l'autonomie, j'ai vu que tu en parlais ( et merci d'ailleurs!): si tu remarques d'autres choses dessus, hésites pas ;-)


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Ben écoutes a propos de l'autonomie, c'est en fonction de bcp de paramètres en fait. L'utilisation peut considérablement faire baisser l'autonomie. Mais je pense, il faudrait que je l'essaye, de ne l'utiliser que pour de la musique ou de l'Internet, avec Airport activé pour voir combien de temps il reste. Pour l'instant, j'ai effectué de plutot lourde charge à chaque fois. un encodage en H.264 d'une vidéo de 25 Mo prends pas mal de ressources, j'ai pu le constater. La variation de luminosité joue pour énormément, on peut gagner 20 minutes si on baisse au minimum...enfin bref.
J'essaierais de pouvoir vous donner à tous un peu plus de précisions sur l'automonie dans différentes situations.

Bonne soirée, moPod+


----------



## moPod (10 Mars 2006)

Et merci pour le coup de boule    

Aller demain, concours !

Bonne soirée, moPod+


----------



## leon1983 (11 Mars 2006)

.....arrrrrrrggggggghhh, ça donne envie!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoutes a propos de l'autonomie, c'est en fonction de bcp de paramètres en fait. L'utilisation peut considérablement faire baisser l'autonomie. Mais je pense, il faudrait que je l'essaye, de ne l'utiliser que pour de la musique ou de l'Internet, avec Airport activé pour voir combien de temps il reste. Pour l'instant, j'ai effectué de plutot lourde charge à chaque fois. un encodage en H.264 d'une vidéo de 25 Mo prends pas mal de ressources, j'ai pu le constater. La variation de luminosité joue pour énormément, on peut gagner 20 minutes si on baisse au minimum...enfin bref.
> J'essaierais de pouvoir vous donner à tous un peu plus de précisions sur l'automonie dans différentes situations.
> 
> Bonne soirée, moPod+


Un bon test comparatif d'autonomie (absolument reproductible par tous) que tous pourrait réaliser aisément avec son materiel actuel serait le suivant:

1) préparation machine:
- luminosité à mi course
- bluetooh off
- wifi on
- pas de périphériques branchés

2) préparation de l'économiseur d'énergie:
- sélectionner le mode "batterie"
- mettre les 2 curseurs "activité ordinateur" et "activité écran" sur jamais
- décocher "suspendre l'activité des disques durs"
- décocher "réduire la luminosité" et "diminuer la luminosité" ... verifier que "l'activité processeur" est bien sur "réduite"

3) Préparation de l'économisateur d'écran:
- mettre sur "jamais"

on coupe l'alimentation et on relève aussitôt le "temps annoncé" dans la barre supérieure
on se connecte ensuite sur mac generation et on attend l'arrêt du PB en ne faisant strictement rien

Chacun pourrait ainsi mesurer l'autonomie ou de vérifier de la batterie de sa machine par rapport à celle d'un Macbook pro absolument neuf!

Si moPod pouvait nous rendre ce service nous pourrions enfin faire une comparaison réaliste avec notre propre materiel


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un bon test comparatif d'autonomie (absolument reproductible par tous) que tous pourrait réaliser aisément avec son materiel actuel serait le suivant:
> 
> 1) préparation machine:
> - luminosité à mi course
> ...




Quelques problèmes de validité dans ton protocole de test :

Validité interne. Le fait d'utiliser le WIFI entraîne une variation non contrôlée. En effet, la distance entre le portable et la borne fait varier la puissance d'émission et donc la consommation. Par ailleurs, dès qu'il y a du réseau, il faut contrôler le taux de trafic (qui consomme aussi) pour que les choses restent comparables.

Validité externe. Là il y a beaucoup de choses, mais ce n'est pas grave si le but est de comparer des machines entre elles sans prétendre donner une mesure d'autonomie pour une utilisation "Normale".

C'est une idée intéressante.


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Quelques problèmes de validité dans ton protocole de test :
> 
> Validité interne. Le fait d'utiliser le WIFI entraîne une variation non contrôlée. En effet, la distance entre le portable et la borne fait varier la puissance d'émission et donc la consommation. Par ailleurs, dès qu'il y a du réseau, il faut contrôler le taux de trafic (qui consomme aussi) pour que les choses restent comparables.
> 
> ...


J'ai hésité pour le wifi ... mais je pense aussi que finallement on devrait le déconnecter car ainsi on verrait les differences sur les seuls éléments essentiels constitutifs des machines
Donner une mesure d'autonomie de batterie en mode d'utilisation réelle est mission impossible tellement les éléments l'influents sont légions

A toi de jouer MoPod

.

.


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2006)

A mon sens aussi, l'idée est bonne, SANS le wifi.


----------



## tinibook (11 Mars 2006)

Bravo pour l'article moPod! Ah, là, là! Maintenant que tu nous as fait un tel récital va falloir aussi répondre à toutes nos questions. Tu ne vas plus t'en sortir  

Comme je suis très curieux j'ai fait un petit tour sur ta homepage et j'ai vu que tu possédais aussi un iBook. D'où ma chtite question:
Est-ce que la récéption ouifi de ton superbe MacBook Pro (arf! J'ai encore un peu de peine avec ce nom...) est équivalente à celle de l'iBook ?

Parceque si j'ai bien suivi, l'antenne est maintenant placée dans la charnière du MacBook Pro (bon ça va déjà un peu mieux) et devrait donc mieux faire que mon ancien PowerBook 15", non?


----------



## Powerboobook HD (11 Mars 2006)

Il faut pas crié victoire trop vite, vous avez vu les gros soucis de bruit sur le MAC BOOK???
Le lien:

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbnews.php3#726

Problème d'écran aussi, mais je retrouve pas le lien, des damiers qui s'affichent...
Enfin tu es peut etre passé à coté chanceux!!:rateau:


----------



## Powerboobook HD (11 Mars 2006)

J'ai oublié, je regrette que sur le mac book, il n'y a plus le firewire 800, la sortie SVHS et le superdrive double couche, j'espère qu'APPLE va corrigé le tire à la prochaine mise à jour, enfin pour le moment mon Powerbook HD est largement suffisant... Ah si la tite télécommande me plait bien


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> LA SUITE ! (c'était trop long, j'ai explosé le quotat de caracatère autorisés :d )
> 
> Question autres ports, la position est bizzare pour moi. Je trouve étrange d'éparpiller les USB d'un côté et d'un autre. Mais après une petit utilisation, je me rends comte d'un côté, qu'accumuler les prises USB d'un côté gène mais de l'autre, je suis maniaque et avoir les ports USB ensemble entre eux sans histoire, ca m'aurait calmé lol. Mais bon, vous devez bien vous rendre compte que c'est un détail insignifiant et que je vous saoûle.




Ce n'est pas insignifiant pour Apple. Séparer les ports USB cela coûte plus chers. Une utilisation importante de ces ports concerne la connexion d'une souris d'appoint. Les gauchers ne sont donc pas défavorisés. Apple essaye de proposer des produits adaptés au plus grand nombre.


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> je regrette que sur le mac book, il n'y a plus le firewire 800, la sortie SVHS et le superdrive double couche, j'espère qu'APPLE va corrigé le tire à la prochaine mise à jour, enfin pour le moment mon Powerbook HD est largement suffisant... Ah si la tite télécommande me plait bien



Pas de sortie VHS ? Comment on le branche sur la TV ? Il n'a pas de modem non plus. Il ne faut pas oublier celui d'appoint lorsque l'on part en vadrouille...

Par contre, pour le FW 800, quel périphérique sait vraiment en tirer partie ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (11 Mars 2006)

Voici aussi mes premieres impressions pas aussi bien ecrites et detaillées que moPob ...

 Dans son carton qui à été réduit de moitié il y a avait un  MBP ;-) Ben heusement!!  super packaging  comme d'habitude.

 Vous devez  certainement déjà savoir qu'il est légèrement plus fin que son prédécesseur avec un ecran 16/10 en résolution  1440X900. J'ai quand même trouvé  chez d autres  fabricants d'ordinateur des dalles 15 pouces  en option avec des  résolutions beaucoup plus importantes comme chez DELL ou ACER . J'observe quand même une meilleur qualité d'écran comparée à son prédécesseur le G4 1,67, plus lumineux mais aussi plus uniforme au niveau de la couleur, fini les coins sombres.Le clavier est superbe et lui aussi plus lumineux.
 Mais la plus grosse surprise est bien la vitesse... plus cher c'est vrai arffff  mais j'e suis très satisfait de la différence de puissance, enfin une MAJ ou l'on sent vraiment une monté de performance, biensure uniquement pour  les applications UB, j'avais eu cette sensation quand je suis pâssé d'un iBook G3 à un powerbook G4.
Rosetta ralentie  les performances des MacIntel  mais  fait  vraiment un  superbe  travail,à part quelques lenteurs  selon l' application au démarrage rien ne fait la différence entre une application UB et PPC.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire de test mais dans l'ensemble tout est vraiment plus  rapide,  il y a même quelques applications  excuse moi du terme mais qui vous claques à la gueule a l'ouverture.Au niveau de la batterie le Duo Core gère très bien l'économie d'energie lorsqu'il n'est  pas trop solicité, j'arrive au tour des 3H45 / 4 h10 sur MacGeneration écran au minimum( il est tellement lumineux) sans bluetooph ni airport, des que j'utilise  autre chose comme  la batterie perd son autonomie assez rapidement, un exemple sur mon ancien 1,67GHZ lors de mes déplacements je regardais des programmes  enregistrés avec  EyeTV, j'arrivais  si j'ai bonne mémoire dans les environs de 3H45/ 4H, maintenant c'est plutôt 3H00/ 3H15 MAx, je trouve donc que dans l'ensemble nous  avons  perdu en autonomie, je dois tester un peu mieux cette semaine. C'était  quand même à prévoir  en prenant un double processeur à 2GHZ.	
Autrement plusieurs utilisateurs ont   eu des problèmes  avec le convertisseur d'énergie ( je ne suis pas sure de ma traduction)qui selon l'utilisation du CPU siffle plus ou moins fort, d'autres  disent que le speaker droit  grésille un peu  mais apparemment le convertisseur  serait  encore en cause ? certains se plaignent du ventilateur gauche qui est en marche 24/24 le mien non), il est vrai qu'il chauffe plus que les derniers G4 1,67 , je pourrais le comparer au G4 1,5 GHZ ou encore le 1,33GHZ seulement en dessous, voici les 3 problèmes  les plus rencontrés  sur le forum d'Apple, je tiens à préciser  que le mien fonctionne parfaitement pour le moment depuis 3 jours, quelques sifflements au debut mais c'est fini.

@+


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> je trouve donc que dans l'ensemble nous  avons  perdu en autonomie, je dois tester un peu mieux cette semaine


Tu pourrais réaliser ce test avec cette méthode?

1) préparation machine:
- luminosité à mi course
- bluetooh off
- wifi off
- pas de périphériques branchés

2) préparation de l'économiseur d'énergie:
- sélectionner le mode "batterie"
- mettre les 2 curseurs "activité ordinateur" et "activité écran" sur jamais
- décocher "suspendre l'activité des disques durs"
- décocher "réduire la luminosité" et "diminuer la luminosité" ... verifier que "l'activité processeur" est bien sur "réduite"

3) Préparation de l'économisateur d'écran:
- mettre sur "jamais"

on coupe l'alimentation et on relève aussitôt le "temps annoncé" dans la barre supérieure
on attend ensuite l'arrêt du PB en ne faisant strictement rien

merci pour tous!


----------



## Powerboobook HD (12 Mars 2006)

Mon disque dur externe LACIE utilise le firewire 800, mon isight étant sur le 400 
BON DIMANCHE!!!


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> Mon disque dur externe LACIE utilise le firewire 800, mon isight étant sur le 400
> BON DIMANCHE!!!


Si ton LACIE utilise le FW800, c'est qu'il peut utiliser l'USB2, non ? Je ne vois donc pas le problème.

Non, moi c'est la réduction d'autonomie et l'absence de sortie SVHS que je trouve dommage. Pour la sortie SVHS, il doit y avoir un moyen. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a branché son macbook pro sur une tv ?
Pour le modem, je suppose qu'il suffit de s'acheté le petit usb d'Apple. Dans le contexte Haut Débit actuel, c'est légitime.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Si ton LACIE utilise le FW800, c'est qu'il peut utiliser l'USB2, non ? Je ne vois donc pas le problème.
> 
> Non, moi c'est la réduction d'autonomie et l'absence de sortie SVHS que je trouve dommage. Pour la sortie SVHS, il doit y avoir un moyen. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a branché son macbook pro sur une tv ?
> Pour le modem, je suppose qu'il suffit de s'acheté le petit usb d'Apple. Dans le contexte Haut Débit actuel, c'est légitime.


Etant du coté des constructeurs de matériel je peux vous dire que je ne suis absolument pas surpris des choix d'Apple concernant sa nouvelle gamme

Nous sommes à l'époque de la guerre des prix et ce dans tous les domaines de l'électronique
Lorsque nous lançons de nouveaux produits destinés à vivre de nomfreuses années *nous supprimons tout* ce qui à court terme est destiné à disparaitre s'ils sont remplaçables par des accessoires qui ,ajoutés, permettront de faire la même chose.

Cela a l'avantge de ne pas pénaliser les *nouveaux* acheteurs d'une part et de faire *crache*r les anciens clients ... voire les encourager à *changer* de matériel
Indirectement on récolte quelques royalties des fabriquants de ces accessoires ... bref tout l'univers  des fabricants s'y retrouvent ... excepté les .....!

On a vécu cela avec les magnetoscopes .. les appareils photos ... un jour viendra les lecteurs et graveurs de DVD .. etc ...

Une seule rêgle dans le monde impitoyable de la technique : marche ou crêve!Il


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> avec un ecran 16/10 en résolution  1440X900. J'ai quand même trouvé  chez d autres  fabricants d'ordinateur des dalles 15 pouces  en option avec des  résolutions beaucoup plus importantes comme chez DELL ou ACER . J'observe quand même une meilleur qualité d'écran comparée à son prédécesseur le G4 1,67, plus lumineux mais aussi plus uniforme au niveau de la couleur, fini les coins sombres.Le clavier est superbe et lui aussi plus lumineux.



Il ne s'agit pas de la même dalle que le HD ? Mon HD affiche 1440X960. Très uniforme au niveau des couleurs et pas de coins sombre. Mon écran est calibré à la sonde. Il est bien moins lumineux que mon 23". Mais il fait 6 fois moins épais  

Pour des écrans ayant une résolution plus importante, ce n'est pas forcément mieux dans le contexte actuel. Mac OS X ne sait pas adapter la taille des caractères en fonction de la résolution. Les derniers portables de la marque (c'est l'ibook blanc 12" qui a commencé) font plus de 100 dpi. Du coup la taille de police de 12 pt ne permet pas d'atteindre une taille dans l'espace suffisante pour être conforme à la norme ISO 9241-3A.
On peut changer la taille de certains textes sous Mac OS mais, en fait, très peu. J'imagine que c'est dans les cartons.
En attendant, moi qui utilise essentiellement CS2, je n'affichais déjà jamais mes documents en 100%. Ma migration sur le 15HD n'a donc rien changé, si ce n'est que je suis passé du 17 au 15 en gardant la même définition. Sur les autres applications très utilisées : Mail et Safari, je joue du "Pomme+" et hop, c'est réglé


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mars 2006)

Vu que les télés sont livrées maintenant de plus en plus avec des connecteurs DVI, est-ce vraiment nécessaire de garder la sortie SVHS ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Si ton LACIE utilise le FW800, c'est qu'il peut utiliser l'USB2, non ? Je ne vois donc pas le problème.
> 
> Non, moi c'est la réduction d'autonomie et l'absence de sortie SVHS que je trouve dommage. Pour la sortie SVHS, il doit y avoir un moyen. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il a branché son macbook pro sur une tv ?
> Pour le modem, je suppose qu'il suffit de s'acheté le petit usb d'Apple. Dans le contexte Haut Débit actuel, c'est légitime.


Etant du coté des* constructeurs de matérie*l je peux vous dire que je ne suis absolument pas surpris des choix d'Apple concernant sa nouvelle gamme

Nous sommes à l'époque de la *guerre des prix* et ce dans tous les domaines de l'électronique
Lorsque nous lançons de nouveaux produits destinés à vivre de nombreuses années nous supprimons tout ce qui à court terme est destiné à disparaitre et les remplaçons par des accessoires qui, ajoutés, permettront de faire la même chose.

Cela a l'avantge de ne pas pénaliser les *nouveaux* acheteurs d'une part et de faire *crache*r les anciens clients ... voire les encourager à *changer* de matériel
Indirectement on récolte quelques royalties des fabriquants de ces accessoires ... bref tout l'univers  des fabricants s'y retrouvent ... excepté les cochons payeurs!
Mais c'est normal car une seule rêgle régit le *monde impitoyable* de la technique : marche ou crêve!Il

On a vécu cela avec les magnetoscopes .. les appareils photos ... les disques durs scusi ... win95 D ) .. etc
Et dans un *avenir très proche* ce sera le tour des lecteurs et graveurs de DVD

Je viens même de découvrir des cameras DV à disques durs .. les constructeurs de bandes magnétiques video vont bientôt souffrir à leur tour ... et *nous auss*i   
.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Vu que les télés sont livrées maintenant de plus en plus avec des connecteurs DVI, est-ce vraiment nécessaire de garder la sortie SVHS ?



J'ai même essayé pour vous sur un 720p et un 1080i et ça marche  Le téléviseur est reconnu et la définition est réglée correctement.

Mais, contrairement à ce qu'on lit partout, le taux de renouvellement des téléviseurs est très long et les écrans numériques proposant une prise DVI sont donc inexistants dans le parc actuel (je parle bien de ce qui est chez les gens). Par ailleurs, la connectique qui risque d'être pérenne dans ce domaine, c'est le HDMI. Enfin, ces écrans très haut de gamme proposent une entrée analogique.

Par ailleurs, le plat est près de 4 fois plus cher qu'un tube pour une qualité souvent inférieur. Il est clair que le  marketing arrive très bien à masquer ce problème. Et les gogos sont légions. Mais là on est entre nous   utilisez donc vos yeux pour comparer dans des conditions comparable (le même lecteur DVD et le même film sur les deux TV). Vous serez surpris par la qualité de certains tubes (je pense au Sony 100Hz). Pour le même prix, vous pourrez en mettre un dans chaque pièce 

Bon, d'accord, c'est beaucoup plus lourd un tube :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai ce que tu dis... effectivement le parc DVI actuel devrait être assez faible, mais le prix des écrans plat n'ont jamais cessé de baisser. Ils coûtent pratiquement 50% moins cher que l'année dernière pour une qualité plus que correcte... Je pense que ça devrait discutailler dur chez Apple, faut-il  voir devant ou ... ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, c'est beaucoup plus lourd un tube :rateau:


Et plus difficile à encadrer


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

Ca se voit que t'as pas fixé mon Plasma LG toi ... Doit bien faire 45 kilos cet enfoiré.


Bon les gars et le test de notre ami ?


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que t'as pas fixé mon Plasma LG toi ... Doit bien faire 45 kilos cet enfoiré.



Sony propose même un écran HD d'1 mètre de diagonal en tube = 100 kg  
Un piano le truc


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

La ca devient carrement du delire...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Sony propose même un écran HD d'1 mètre de diagonal en tube = 100 kg
> Un piano le truc


Un piano ... 




...


----------



## Powerboobook HD (12 Mars 2006)

Ouai enfin c'est bien gentil, mais si il faut acheté un ecran plat pour connecter son macbook...
Sur mon powerbook HD j'ai le svhs et le DVI, j'ai le choix, il y a peut-être un adaptateur qui existe, mais faut sortir encore une fois le porte-feuille...
En plus coté puissance c'est pas non plus une bombe, il m'a vraiment troué le cul seulement au niveau des jeux qui rament moins, mais à par ça, pour le reste, c'est pas écrasant, j'attend les futurs mise à jour, si possible materiel (connectique)


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> En plus coté puissance c'est pas non plus une bombe, il m'a vraiment troué le cul seulement au niveau des jeux qui rament moins, mais à par ça, pour le reste, c'est pas écrasant, j'attend les futurs mise à jour, si possible materiel (connectique)


Là, je sens comme un parti pris... Pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup mon G4, mais je ne doute pas un instant qu'il se fasse écraser à fréquence égale par un CoreDuo. Sinon, cela signifierait que Mac OSX est à la peine et pire, que Windows est mieux programmé


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Mais, contrairement à ce qu'on lit partout, le taux de renouvellement des téléviseurs est très long et les écrans numériques proposant une prise DVI sont donc inexistants dans le parc actuel (je parle bien de ce qui est chez les gens). Par ailleurs, la connectique qui risque d'être pérenne dans ce domaine, c'est le HDMI. Enfin, ces écrans très haut de gamme proposent une entrée analogique.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le plat est près de 4 fois plus cher qu'un tube pour une qualité souvent inférieur. Il est clair que le  marketing arrive très bien à masquer ce problème. Et les gogos sont légions. Mais là on est entre nous   utilisez donc vos yeux pour comparer dans des conditions comparable (le même lecteur DVD et le même film sur les deux TV). Vous serez surpris par la qualité de certains tubes (je pense au Sony 100Hz). Pour le même prix, vous pourrez en mettre un dans chaque pièce
> 
> Bon, d'accord, c'est beaucoup plus lourd un tube :rateau:


Hormis l'encombrement, l'électronique des écrans plats, ainsi que le logiciel écrase largement ce qui se faisait (l'imparfait concerne presque tous les grands constructeurs) en tube. De plus, la connectique est d'une richesse incomparable. Pour la qualité, je dirais que c'est différent. Une TV plate nécessite un tuner numérique (analogique à prohiber) et quoiqu'on en dise implique une luminosité différente de celle d'un tube. Pour les DVD, la profondeur est meilleure, mais je trouve qu'il subsiste une certaine "rigidité" de l'image. Au final, une fois que l'oeil s'est habitué, c'est une très bonne alternative. Quand je parle de s'habituer, il s'agit pour moi de la même difficulté que j'avais en passant d'une tv cathodique Philips à une Sony par exemple.


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Alors, je reviens vous voir, j'étais un peu pris désolé.

J'ai une petite surprise rigolote, et je vous jure que je n'ai pas utilisé Photoshop. J'ai débranché le secteur après avoir complètement rechargé la batterie et j'obtient ce que vous voyez en pièces jointes. Je n'étais pas au courant que les MacBook Pro était alimenté par uranium apauvri 

Autrement, j'ai débranché direct avec tous les paramètres que vous m'avez proposé, luminosité à 50%, Airport (je ferais sans plus tard) et j'obtiens 3h25 (ou 37 je sais plus :O ) et si je baisse au minimum de la luminosité tjrs avec l'Airport, je gagne facile 10 minutes voir 15.
Je vais faire un test sans Airport, luminosité minimale, pour une utilisation légère du type texte ou manipulation du Finder pour avoir une idée réellementintéréssante parce que ne rien faire pdt 3h30 sur un MacBook Pro, ca ne révèle en rien sa vraie utilisation . Je le ferais dès que j'en ai la possibilité mais pour l'instant j'ai trop besoin de mon mac donc je peux pas le laisser mariner tout seule pdt 3h30.

Autrement, maintenant que qqu'un l'a fait remarquer, je remarquer les bruits que le MacBook Pro émet, ils sont enlevé ou modifiés quand je branche ou débranche le secteur. Evidemment, si on ne le fait pas remarquer, on les remarque pas. Apparement, ce n'est pas un problème matériel mais plutôt de gestion du système de ventilation et du processeur en lui-même en coordination. Le disque dur est absolument silencieux quand à lui je pense.
Je pense objectivement, et non pas parce que j'en ai un, que le MacBook Pro correspond peu être à la gamme de portable Apple s'approchant le plus de la perfection niveau problèmes divers. Les Powerbook ont tjts été touchés par des défauts plus ou moins graves mais rien que le problème de slot mémoire, moi ca me fout la chocotte  . Les problèmes d'écrans, je n'en ai aucun et franchement je l'ai longuement analysé.

Bref, je suis vos instructions à la lettre et j'attends d'autres questions ou dites moi à celles dont je n'ai pas répondu 

moPod+


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Premiere participation au forum MacGé... J'ai l'traque... Please... Ne me mangez pas tout cru... J'suis encore jeune  et en plus je devrai recevoir mon MacBook Pro demain... 10h (heure locale) et oui nous ne sommes pas sur le meme fuseau horaire, mais quoi qu'il en soit nous sommes dans le meme monde, voir.. le meme Univers >>> MAC 

Dès demain je me sépare de mon ti iBook 12" pour le MBP 1,83ghz... J'suis super impatient mais... à lire tout ce qui circule sur les forums j'ai un peu les glandes... 65% si pas plus des personnes propriétaires de MPB affirme que le MPB émet plusieurs types de bruits plus ou moins.. DECONCERTANT pour 2399   (Et oui ici en Martinique  nous avons le droit de payer l'octroi de mer... quelle chance non ?! Déjà que je subis le tarif Apple (justifié, certes... ))
Franchement pour 2399 je peux m'en payer de l'electroménager... gendre lave-linge, seche-linge, MICRO ONDE !!!!!! 
moPod... rassure moi... Je vais pas troquer mon ti n'iBook contre une machine à laver ou un micro onde :mouais: ??!!... dis moi... le bruit... il n'est pas si gênant que ça... hein ??? 

Sinon je voudrai demander aussi.. au nom de tout les forumeurs de MacGé... encore qq tites photos pour nous faire rêver et créer un switchicide en masse pour le MPB  

Et si vosu tous pouvez me guider sur le chemin clair de la force Apple pour mon switch.. Faut dire,  je suis tout nouveau dans le monde m@C j'ai switché la premiere fois en novembre aprés 9 ans de Windaube... j'ai fini par jeter mon pc et windows par la fenetre...  

Merci à tous...


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Comme toujours, ne pas oublier que sur les forums, seuls les problèmes sont publiés. De nombreux utilisateurs sont donc satisfaits et malheureusement ils ne le disent pas assez. En outre, un seul bruit peut être considéré comme normal et donc peut-être récurrent, celui de la gestion d'énergie du processeur. C'est un problème qui touchait déjà les PB G4 et qui semble aussi toucher les DuoCore Apple ou non. Peut-être le prix à payer aux progrès amenés par cette nouvelle génération de processeur.

Bref, ne t'inquiète pas trop (même si c'est difficile, je sais) et profite de l'arrivée de cette machine performante ! N'oublie pas que nous sommes nombreux à t'envier...


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

j'te r'mercis Tox et c'est vrai que tu as raison... Pourquoi s'attarder sur les défauts, qui sont apparemment si peu, alors qu'il y a tant de qualité à relever dans le MacBook Pro... J'suis d'avis pour qu'on arrête juste le temps de quelques instants de critiquer le MBP ( Bien que seul la critique permet d'avancer.. ) et qu'on s'attarde sur les nombreuses qualités du MacBook Pro... 

moPod !!!!!! des Photos !!!!!!!!!! Vite !!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (12 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Premiere participation au forum MacGé... J'ai l'traque... Please... Ne me mangez pas tout cru... J'suis encore jeune


Bienvenue !  T'es encore vivant ?  



			
				iScream a dit:
			
		

> Dès demain je me sépare de mon ti iBook 12" pour le MBP 1,83ghz... J'suis super impatient mais... à lire tout ce qui circule sur les forums j'ai un peu les glandes... 65% si pas plus des personnes propriétaires de MPB affirme que le MPB émet plusieurs types de bruits plus ou moins.. DECONCERTANT pour 2399&#8364;   (Et oui ici en Martinique  nous avons le droit de payer l'octroi de mer... quelle chance non ?! Déjà que je subis le tarif Apple (justifié, certes... ))


C'est bizarre, moi j'ai l'impression inverse en lisant les témoignages, on dirait que c'est une réussite pour un premier "coup d'essai". Ca me donne presque envie de l'acheter, alors qu'il y a peu, j'estimais ne pas en avoir besoin du tout !:rateau: Sauf que j'ai plus de sous, mais c'est un autre problème.



			
				iScream a dit:
			
		

> Franchement pour 2399&#8364; je peux m'en payer de l'electroménager... gendre lave-linge, seche-linge, MICRO ONDE !!!!!!
> moPod... rassure moi... Je vais pas troquer mon ti n'iBook contre une machine à laver ou un micro onde :mouais: ??!!... dis moi... le bruit... il n'est pas si gênant que ça... hein ???


Le MacBookPro a l'avantage d'être plus facile à transporter qu'un lave-linge ou qu'un four, et en plus, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il fait quand même moins de bruit qu'un appareil électroménager.  
Bon, il ne lave pas encore le linge et ne réchauffe pas les plats, mais peut-être avec Leopard... 



			
				iScream a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fini par jeter mon pc et windows par la fenetre...


D'où le nom de Windows. 


En tous cas, merci à tous ceux qui ont reçu leur MBP de nous faire partager leurs émotions !


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Il est vrai que je me vois mal avec une machine à laver sous l'bras... lol :bebe:
Bon, promis, dès que je l'ai en ma possession j'vous bombarde de photos et de mes impressions, aussi modestes seront elles du à ma toute jeunesse dans le monde où la pomme est Reine(tte).. (Désolé pour le jeu de mot bidon :rose
Je sais que je vais sortir un peu du contexte du topic de ce forum mais... pour faire des copies de DVD ( à titre personnel, j'entends bien... ) vous utilisez quoi ? J'ai entendu parler de MacTheRipper.. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu parler de MacTheRipper.. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue !  T'es encore vivant ?



Oui, j'ai survecu à mon entrée sur les forum macG.. par contre je ne sais pas si j'arriverai à survivre jusqu'à demain, au démarrage de "la bete"


----------



## Ch'pitof (12 Mars 2006)

Plus que 6 fois dormir...

L'apple center de lille les reçoit le 15 (normalement) j'irai l'ker le samedi donc^^

Merci pour les photos, commentaires ça permet de faire languir encore plus!


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Premiere participation au forum MacGé... J'ai l'traque... Please... Ne me mangez pas tout cru... J'suis encore jeune  et en plus je devrai recevoir mon MacBook Pro demain... 10h (heure locale) et oui nous ne sommes pas sur le meme fuseau horaire, mais quoi qu'il en soit nous sommes dans le meme monde, voir.. le meme Univers >>> MAC
> 
> Dès demain je me sépare de mon ti iBook 12" pour le MBP 1,83ghz... J'suis super impatient mais... à lire tout ce qui circule sur les forums j'ai un peu les glandes... 65% si pas plus des personnes propriétaires de MPB affirme que le MPB émet plusieurs types de bruits plus ou moins.. DECONCERTANT pour 2399   (Et oui ici en Martinique  nous avons le droit de payer l'octroi de mer... quelle chance non ?! Déjà que je subis le tarif Apple (justifié, certes... ))
> Franchement pour 2399 je peux m'en payer de l'electroménager... gendre lave-linge, seche-linge, MICRO ONDE !!!!!!
> ...



Alors, il est vrai, il faut se calmer !!
Le MacBook Pro est comme je le pense moi même, une machine exceptionnel, et largement au dessus des PowerBook existant que ce soit au niveau de la finition, de la conception ou même de la fiabilité. La batterie est contraire à ce que je pensais au début ou même avant d'avoir ma machine, un plutôt bon point pour ce portable malgrès ce que l'on dit. Certes en usage intensif, l'autonomie par vite en flèche, mais en utilisation normale et logique en modibilité (vous allez monter un film de trois heures trente dans un train entre Nice et Toulon ? Moi non...) avec de bons réglages et compte tenu de la bête à double coeur qui se cache sous ses entrailles, l'autonomie est vraiment dans ce que l'on attend d'une telle machine, soit vers les 3h30. Je n'ai pas d'iBook moi même pour répondre à une question, c'est l'iBook d'une amie, mais l'autonomie est meilleure c'est sure, elle peut atteindre 5h30, mais quid de la comparaison des perfs ? La sensiblité Airport est je pense meilleure sur le MBP que sur l'iBook dernière génération et cela est du au placement des antennes en partie je pense.
Donc pour résumer, je poste ce message pour calmer en partie les inquiets (hein ! monsieur de la martinique iScream), le MCP est magnifique, merveilleux et vraiment c'est un doux euphémisme. J'ai analyser longuement les petits "bruits", et j'ai remarqué qu'en fait ces certains 3 bruits n'en font qu'un seul, et c'est la gestion de l'énergie qui l'émet. Quand on débranche le secteur, le bruit change de sonorité et de puissance. Dans tous les cas, ce ne sont pas des "bruits" audibles pour une oreilles non-prevenue, elle vous fera stresser surement les premiers temps mais après, on se rends compte que c'est rien. Je pense que ca peut être réglé par voie logicielle parce que c'est en rapport avec l'énergie et le fonctionnement du Core Duo doit pouvoir être régulé par une mise-à-jour. Toutes fois, je le repète, c'est très minime...très 
Donc pas de soucis, pas de stress, bcp d'impatience il est vrai mais ca fait du bien !
Aller ! Courage !
Je vais te faire des photos rien que pour toi iScream comme ca tu pourras rêver de lui encore plus !

moPod+

PS/ Je poste les photos dans qques minutes...!


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Ch'pitof a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 6 fois dormir...
> 
> L'apple center de lille les reçoit le 15 (normalement) j'irai l'ker le samedi donc^^
> 
> Merci pour les photos, commentaires ça permet de faire languir encore plus!



Salut tizote !!!!! T'es ch'ti ti ?
Ouais j'ai entendu parler de ca aussi... Je vis en Martinique (raison professionnelle) mais bon faut pas oublier que je suis ch'ti dans l'ame et dans le coeur (Valenciennes/Lille) A l'origine j'avais demandé à un bon pote d'aller me chercher un MBP avec sa carte etudiante pour beneficier de l'offre MIPE (150 euros d'economies quand meme) Mais bon... Aprés il faut seulement l'envoyer en colis prioritaire avec assurance et payer la douane + ou - 300 ou 400 Euros en plus  Donc au moins... si je le prend ici je l'ai non seulement demain .... (Ah la la la, j'en reve !!!!!) mais en plus si j'ai un petit pb avec ( N'esperons pas ) je n'aurai que 10 km a faire et non pas 10000 !!!!!!! 
Tout cela pour te dire qu'en effet il devrait bientot les recevoir !!!! (Faut qu'j'arrete de raconter ma vie  ) et espere que tu nous fera part de tes impressions des la reception...


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

moPod
Je vais te faire des photos rien que pour toi iScream comme ca tu pourras rêver de lui encore plus !

moPod+

PS/ Je poste les photos dans qques minutes...![/quote a dit:
			
		

> Alors ca c'est tré'm gentil !!!! On attend tous... :affraid:


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Et voilà les photos suivantes en complément des premières (iScream va voir vers la page 2) pour faire plaisir à tout le monde.
Dites moi, je crois que ma machine est baptisée, elle a un pixel gris ! 
C'est pas très grave mais ca yest, elle est plus neuve, c'est ma mienne. Ca s'arrage ca ? Ya pas une histoire de frottage ? Enfin, bon faut bien que ca arrive un jour. Yen a qui dirait, "oh quand même, une machine à 2000 ! c'est pas possible", yen a d'autre qui dirait "mais c'est pas grave, peace man, c'est qu'une machine"...eh ben en tous cas, ya rien qui ramène le pixel mort lol 
Bref, j'ai vérifié c'est pas un défaut d'affichage, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a diminué depuis que j'ai un frotté en appuyant légèrement.

Ah ah !


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te faire des photos rien que pour toi iScream comme ca tu pourras rêver de lui encore plus !
> moPod+
> PS/ Je poste les photos dans qques minutes...!


c'est ça .. et nous on compte pour des prunes?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Euh moPod , tu ne pourrai pas faire une photo de ton MacBookPro pour en faire un fond d'ecran après stp ?


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça .. et nous on compte pour des prunes?



C'est exactement les réactions que j'attendais lol, mais non bien sur que c'est pour vous (et même plus pour vous, vu qu'iScream le recoit demain contrairement à d'autre hein Ch'pitof)

Donc c'est aussi pour vous, j'vous assure !

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement les réactions que j'attendais lol, mais non bien sur que c'est pour vous (et même plus pour vous, vu qu'iScream le recoit demain contrairement à d'autre hein Ch'pitof)
> 
> Donc c'est aussi pour vous, j'vous assure !
> 
> moPod+


En tous cas félicitation pour tes dernières photos ... de véritables photos dignes de figurer dans un catalogue!


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh moPod , tu ne pourrai pas faire une photo de ton MacBookPro pour en faire un fond d'ecran après stp ?



Désolé mais comme ca fait au 8 photos de que je poste sur cette discution, ai plus de place pour des photos mais...j'ai une idée 

Jvais vous en faire une belle, ou en prendre une déja faite, sans compression et bien retouchée et jvous donnerais l'adresse 



Aller, jfais ca de suite...j'moccupe de vous, vous avez vu ! Moi suis zentil 


moPod+


----------



## vumer (12 Mars 2006)

Qui echange son MacPro contre mon Powerbook 1,67 17 pouces
1 680 x 1 050

Franchement vous faite une bourde 
quelle comble devoir lance Photoshop ou d autre soft avec une emulation (rosetta)
sa me rappel il y a quelque annee Macosx avec Classic
et puis quelle engouement d etre heureux et fiere d etre plus pret du monde pc
(Process Intel)


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Mais euh... ouh la la, les mauvaises langues !!!! :rateau:
Bien sur que c'est pour vous aussi !!! ... Moi je suis sur que je vais faire des envieux avec mon MacBook Pro (n'est ce pas le Pciste qui attend Windobe visa  (Et oui car il va t'en falloir une de Visa pour ton futur Péssé )
Merci en tout cas à toi moPod, ne reste plus pour moi qu'à attendre demain matin ( ce sera l'aprés midi pour vous ) Je vous fais part des premiers frissons dés que tout est prêt à l'emploi


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas félicitation pour tes dernières photos ... de véritables photos dignes de figurer dans un catalogue!



D'accord avec toi jo', Maginifique photos.. Allé moPod !!! on attend la cerise sur le gateau que tu nous a promis


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Heu Monsieur Vumer, si t'es là pour f**tre la mauvaise ambiance, faut pas, te forces pas à venir, t'es pas obligé tu sais.
Ecoutes, déjà pourquoi tu voudrais échanger ton PB HD si tu comprends pas pourquoi on veut un MBP ? Et puis, Intel est oui lié en majorité au monde PC, mais Intel a developpé une énorme équipe à fin d'accueillir Apple au sein de ses clients et on voit bien ce que cela donne : des machines vraiments performantes. Après, si tu n'aimes pas les PC au point d'avoir des réactions comme leurs partisans extrèmmistes anti-mac comme tu le fait à propos d'Intel, c'est un problème d'ouverture d'esprit.
De plus, Rosetta est plus que performant compte tenu du travail à fournir, une émulation sur Photoshop CS2 devient invisibleà part le temps du premier démarrage qui est plus long. Je me demande bien comment Apple a peu mettre au point un tel concept et qui franchement étonne. Moi j'en suis content, et je n'ai aucune différence d'utilisation avec mon ancien iMac G5.
Enfin, on est pas, ou plutot, je ne suis pas fière d'être plus prêt du monde PC, je suis fier d'avoir un ordinateur magnifique, performant et fiable, et équipé d'un puce particulièrement puissance fabriqué par Intel. Je suis fier d'être sur Mac et content de pouvoir utiliser des produits qui valent la peine d'être acheté.


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

Qui a dit troll ?


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas félicitation pour tes dernières photos ... de véritables photos dignes de figurer dans un catalogue!



Merci ca me fait vraiment plaisir...et j'ai pas fait de retouches ! Promis !
Aller je branche mon FTP et je lance le cadeau 

A dans qques minutes !

moPod+


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Merci MoPod


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

WWWooooHHHHH Missieur VUMER... Nous z'avons les moyens de vous faire T"i"aire...

Je crois pas que tu as vu le topic de ce forum, je te le donne au cas ou tu te serais perdu : "Je l'ai mon MACBOOK PRO" t'as vu il y a "MACBOOK PRO" dedans ??? Alors si t'es pas content vas sur microdobe.com car là) c'est MacGeneration !!! Il y a "MAC" dedans t'as vu ???

Non mais serieusement, en plus moPod est super content de sa machine, alors pourquoi cracher sur son forum ???? On ne se sent pas plus prés des PC sous intel, car moi à vrai dire mes PC étaient sous AMD de plus, jusqu'à maintenant c'est macOsX qui est livré avec le MBP et pas Windobe... 

Je ne te critique pas, tu as le droit d'avoir ton opinion, mais choisit un topic specialement pour ca... Merci....

Allé moPod.... on attend lol


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Ah, ben j'arrive pas a ouvrir mon serveur FTP, je fais ce que je peux.
Dès que c'est bon je poste l'adresse !

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, on est pas, ou plutot, je ne suis pas fière d'être plus prêt du monde PC, je suis fier d'avoir un ordinateur magnifique, performant et fiable, et équipé d'un puce particulièrement puissance fabriqué par Intel. Je suis fier d'être sur Mac et content de pouvoir utiliser des produits qui valent la peine d'être acheté.


Tout est dit ... la passion n'est pas affaire de calculs  ... elle nous habite ou ne nous habite pas ... c'est tout
Vis ton bonheur Mopod et laisse béton!


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

mwéé... n'éssaye pas de te débiner  On te lachera pas !!!!!


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit ... la passion n'est pas affaire de calculs  ... elle nous habite ou ne nous habite pas ... c'est tout
> Vis ton bonheur Mopod et laisse béton!



Mais que c'est bien dis ça Jo' !!!! lol

il a raison moPod.. vis ton bonheur.. mais bon, fais nous partager quand meme


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Merci à toi jo_6466 ! J'espère que monsieur Vumer a compris ou était la différence.
En attendant ma machine est vraiment baptisée, elle a son premier pixel mort  il est au bord a la dernière ligne de pixel vers le haut gauche, est noir, et j'ai rien fait pour qu'il vienne s'installer sur mon MacBook Pro...je l'ai appellé Raymond 

C'est beau non !?
Aller pu***in, pk ce serveur ne marche pas !

 calme 

Zennnnnn, le MacBook Pro est avec nous (pas seulement avec moi, il est avec vous tous !)


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Euh sur imageshack.us , tu peux mettre la photo , non ?


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

C'est bon, tout est arrangé. C'est de ma photo, j'avais oublié un "w"...désolé  
Aller pour me faire pardonner, mon cadeau est là et il vous attend !

C'est ici : http://www.scratworld.free.fr/cadeau.jpg

J'espère qu'elle vous plaira 

moPod+


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Il y a rien


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

C'est bon c'est corrigé, du calme !!


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Vivement demain !!!! Merci moPod de te soumettre à toutes nos volontés, c'est quand même bien sympathique de ta part il faut le signaler !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi jo_6466 ! je l'ai appellé Raymond
> C'est beau non !?
> Le MacBook Pro est avec nous (pas seulement avec moi, il est avec vous tous !)


Tu es incroyable mopod ... réduire ton malheur à un petit surnom te rends touchante à l'extrême!

Tous pour un ... un pour tous!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mars 2006)

Merci Monsieur en passant , j'aime bien ton site surtout quelques frimousses :rose:


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai que sur ton site y'a pas que le MacBook Pro qui vaut le coup d'oeil... mais... restons correct lol... Merci encore moPod pour l'interet que tu nous portes


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es incroyable mopod ... réduire ton malheur à un petit surnom te rends touchante à l'extrême!
> 
> Tous pour un ... un pour tous!



Hey chui pas une fille ! lol

Nan merci, ca fait plaisir que ca vous fasse plaisir !

Et mon site est là pour vous accueillir alors ne vous gênez pas, le forum est là pour les critiques et les photos pour être regardées...autre chose, vous désirez ?

C'est pas la plus belle photo de MacBook Pro que vous ayez jamais vu, surtout en fond d'écran !

Na !

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Hey chui pas une fille ! lol
> 
> Nan merci, ca fait plaisir que ca vous fasse plaisir !
> 
> ...


OUPSS!!!!!!! tu nous balances un site où il n'y a que des filles ... j'y ai crû moi! ...
Sorry Mopod ... je suis confus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Ben oui, je suis bel homme alors toutes les filles sont autour de moi et...sur mon appareil photo ! Normal 

Hey qu'est-ce que vous voulez, être bel homme et avoir un MacBook Pro, c'est rare mais vous voyez ca existe 

  

Vous me faites passez un bon moment tous, c'est sympa 

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Hey chui pas une fille ! lol
> 
> Nan merci, ca fait plaisir que ca vous fasse plaisir !
> 
> ...


OUPSS!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu nous balances un site où il n'y a que des filles ... j'y ai crû moi! ...
Sorry Mopod je ne le ferai plus


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

On fais comme on peut pour apporter un peu de reve dans nos existences... Mais il faut avouer... Apple nous aide  lol et toi aussi moPod.... ainsi que tes copines... tu présentes ? lol


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

Il est particulièrement bien cooconé ton Ibook .... félicitation pour l'ordre et la propreté qui l'entoure
Quand on aime on respecte ...


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il est particulièrement bien cooconé ton Ibook .... félicitation pour l'ordre et la propreté qui l'entoure
> Quand on aime on respecte ...



Ooohhh Mais c'est gentil ca ...  C'est la plus belle chose qu'on ai dit à mon ti n'ibook... D'ailleurs ca me fais un peu de mal de m'en separer pour un MBP.. car bon c'est vraiment une histoire d'amour entre nous deux... mais voilà... Question budget c'est serré...  Mon tout premier mac... ça va m'faire bizarre de plus le voir... C'est la vie... il ya des hauts et des bas...


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est souvent ce que l'on me dit...juste avant de me dire que je suis ridicule dans mes rituels pour nettoyer ma machine...

Miam j'ai faim !

moPod+


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Toi aussi ??? lol 
Ah je vois que certains ont faim... Moi il est que 15h45 :s va falloir encore attendre un peu avant de manger... lol Bon Appetit à la France !!!! (... Ca m'manque quand meme... rien que pour Internet.. >> ici le 1 Mo >> 69,90 &#8364; elle est pas belle la vie ??? lol )

Buon Appetito...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi ??? lol
> Ah je vois que certains ont faim... Moi il est que 15h45 :s va falloir encore attendre un peu avant de manger... lol Bon Appetit à la France !!!! (... Ca m'manque quand meme... rien que pour Internet.. >> ici le 1 Mo >> 69,90  elle est pas belle la vie ??? lol )
> 
> Buon Appetito...


Tu manges à l'heure où je vais aller me coucher .... tu ne seras pas seul car qui dort dîne ..


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges à l'heure où je vais aller me coucher .... tu ne seras pas seul car qui dort dîne ..



C'est joliement dit... Tu sais quoi moi je serai d'avis pour que tu ouvres un topic sur macG avec toutes tes citations  Bravo...


----------



## tinibook (12 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Ooohhh Mais c'est gentil ca ...  C'est la plus belle chose qu'on ai dit à mon ti n'ibook... D'ailleurs ca me fais un peu de mal de m'en separer pour un MBP.. car bon c'est vraiment une histoire d'amour entre nous deux... mais voilà... Question budget c'est serré...  Mon tout premier mac... ça va m'faire bizarre de plus le voir... C'est la vie... il ya des hauts et des bas...





C'est dommage que moPod n'est pas un iBook pour faire le comparo sur la récéption ouifi...mais, et alors...et alors...et...et...iScream est arrivé!

Bienvenue sur MacG!

Je vois que monsieur utilise Camino ( très bon butineur  ) sur son magnifique iBook. Moi, je dis respect pour l'ordre et la configuration bien zen de ton espace de travail... 
Avant de te séparer de ton iBook si tu pouvais faire un chtit comparo sur la récéption airport se serait bien cool...

Et attention, tinibook c'est copyrighted, non mais!


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

ben moi perso, je pourrais le faire ce petit comparatif !
c'est une de mes amies qui l'a et jla voie tous les jours alors !
jvois ca dès que je peux promis !

bonne nuit !

moPod+


----------



## iScream (12 Mars 2006)

Ah bon y'a un copyright ??? lol Désolé Tinibook... cela ne se reproduira plus !!! :modo:
Merci pour ta remarque... Il n'a rien de plus agréable qu'un bureau en ordre... enfin... surtout quand l'ordi est un apple  On lui doit un minimum de respect lol
Malheureusement je ne pourrai faire le comparo iBook / MBP car l'apple center me reprend l'iBook ( Et oui ici en Martinique ils viennent tout just de découvrir la calculatrice et la machine à écrire électronique... alors tu sais... Pas beaucoup d'acquereurs pour mon n'iBook ( c'est mieux là ? ) Nan j'déconne, mais bon, pas bcp de personnes osent franchir le cap MAC... Soit...
Je pense que nous allons devoir, encore une fois, demander à notre cher moPod un petit comparo  Si toutefois il accepte cette mission des plus perilleuses...


----------



## tinibook (13 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est surtout copyrighted par moi et comme je suis pas vraiment l'Apple Legal: no problemo  

A propos du mac; voyant tous les jours des PC users content de leurs machines et persuadés qu'ils ont le top du top. Je peux t'assurer que tu n'as pas besoin d'aller en Martinique pour constater les dégats...bon ça ne veut pas dire aussi que chez Apple ça ne m3rd0uille pas qques fois (hem! notamment le dernier G4 15,2" HD ). 
Comme je vais me faire allumer par tous les possesseurs du collector il faut dire aussi qu'Apple réagit bien et que les lignes de l'écran sont maintenant résolues, tout comme l'autonomie de l'accu ! 

C'est quand même bizarre qu'ils ne te laissent même pas transférer tes dossiers sur ton nouveau MacBook Pro. Bon, comme moPod est venu à la rescousse y'a plus de lézard 

Je me demande même si cela ne lui donne pas un bon pétexte pour flirter avec la gent féminine...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Etant du coté des constructeurs de matériel je peux vous dire que je ne suis absolument pas surpris des choix d'Apple concernant sa nouvelle gamme
> 
> Nous sommes à l'époque de la guerre des prix et ce dans tous les domaines de l'électronique
> Lorsque nous lançons de nouveaux produits destinés à vivre de nomfreuses années *nous supprimons tout* ce qui à court terme est destiné à disparaitre s'ils sont remplaçables par des accessoires qui ,ajoutés, permettront de faire la même chose.
> ...



Desolé pour le retard , je bossé comme un dingue  ce week end ... j'ai eu aussi le 15 HD la dalle est encore plus lumineuse er uniforme a mon gout... @+


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un bon test comparatif d'autonomie (absolument reproductible par tous) que tous pourrait réaliser aisément avec son materiel actuel serait le suivant:
> 
> 1) préparation machine:
> - luminosité à mi course
> ...


Pour la solution 1 avec Airport Off  , l'ecran a medium (represente u peu le Max sur Le 15 HD)sur eteindre jamais, sans economiseur d'ecran, disque toujours allume aussi,sans suspensio d'activite et sasn rien faire   je suis a 4H00 . sur macgeneration a 3H30 .

pas le temps de faire tous les tests pour l'instant.@+


----------



## iScream (13 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> pas le temps de faire tous les tests pour l'instant.@+



Bin bin... c'est deja pas mal vu l'heure  Merci pour ce test, court, certes, mais significatif... On attend les autres tests de ta part de celle à moPod... 

Ciao, Bonne Nuit MacGé...


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> De plus, Rosetta est plus que performant compte tenu du travail à fournir, une émulation sur Photoshop CS2 devient invisibleà part le temps du premier démarrage qui est plus long. Je me demande bien comment Apple a peu mettre au point un tel concept et qui franchement étonne. Moi j'en suis content, et je n'ai aucune différence d'utilisation avec mon ancien iMac G5.



Invisible :mouais:   
Si Steve nous dit qu'il faut éviter le MacTel si on produit sur CS2, c'est qu'il faudra attendre l'UB pour migrer si on est gros utilisateur de l'usine d'Adobe.
Rappelez-vous que pour Steve un iPod ça a une autonomie de 20 heures  
Donc s'il dit que Rosetta a des limites pour faire tourner des appli CAO, c'est que vraiment, cela a des limites.

Mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas le MacBook pro qui est limité. C'est qu'il est en avance sur son temps  Comme l'iMac 98 et ses deux malheureux périphériques USB  

Mais moi qui bosse sur CS2 toute la journée, je ne me suis pas trompé en prenant le dernier des PBG4. *En plus il rebondit très bien*


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2006)

C'est certain que Rosetta constitue pour l'instant un frein pour celui qui possède déjà un G4 ou un G5. Ce ne sera plus le cas d'ici un an.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

...car on sera revenu au G5.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...car on sera revenu au G5.


Mouarf


----------



## Sebang (13 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...car on sera revenu au G5.



...au Powerbook G5 ?


----------



## Powerboobook HD (13 Mars 2006)

Moi c'est clair j'achète pas, vu que j'ai acheté mon powerbook à noel...:love: 
Mais quand je vois les retour hallucinant de mac book aux US, je me dis que j'ai bien fait de laisser couler quelque mise à jour du Mac book, en lisant à droite à gauche, il parait que c'est certaine série qui sont touché, etc... Le petit applecenter près de chez moi ou j'ai pu testé quelques jeux, viens simplement d'en renvoyer une dizaine, les écrans étant hs des damiers qui s'affichent dès l'allumage et ces fameux problèmes de sons signaler par deux clients, j'ai pas d'APN sinon j'aurais fait des photos Alors remuer bien vos bécanes pour être sur qu'il y a pas de soucis 
Bonne journée, je pars démonté mon powerbook pour y mettre un DD hitachi 7200t 8mo de cache, 100go...


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2006)

Moi mon Ali 1GHZ me convient encore tres bien


----------



## moPod (13 Mars 2006)

Oh la la, mais dites moi, on est pas ici pour rabaisser la joie des nouveaux acheteurs !
Ca y est, on dirait que le MacBookPro est une machine bourée de défauts. Stop ! L'autonomie est parfaite, faut pas oublier qu'il fait aussi bien même mieux qu'un dernier G4 alors qu'il a un Core Duo , les problèmes de sons, c'est retour SAV et puis même moi ca ne me dérange pas, et pour les écrans, je ne voudrais pas être impolis mais les échos sont très réduits sur cette affaire. Pour ma part, je trouve que la dalle du MBP est de l'or à côté de ce qu'offre le 15 pouces HD.

Enfin bref, moi je vais me renseigner pour les "bruits", on verra bien. J'ai mon premier pixel mort ! C'est a combien qu'on peut faire chier son AC ? Moi j'men fou vraiment, jlai même appellé Marcel parce qu'il est sympa. Mais autrement, tout va super bien 

C'est une petite merveille, mais bon fallait bien un peu des rabajoies avec des statistiques de quartier pour contre balancer l'humeur égayée de ce fil de discution !

moPod+


----------



## islacoulxii (13 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je reviens vous voir, j'étais un peu pris désolé.
> 
> J'ai une petite surprise rigolote, et je vous jure que je n'ai pas utilisé Photoshop. J'ai débranché le secteur après avoir complètement rechargé la batterie et j'obtient ce que vous voyez en pièces jointes. Je n'étais pas au courant que les MacBook Pro était alimenté par uranium apauvri
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

C quoi la patte de loup?


----------



## Powerboobook HD (13 Mars 2006)

Mpod reste objectif, c'est sûr tu vas pas dire que ton micro est une grosse daube, tu viens de claquer une petite fortune, mais ça n'empêche pas que c'est une nouvelle machine avec une nouvelle architecture et comme toute nouvelle machine y a des pépins et il y en a... Maintenant si ton micro tourne super c'est tant mieux, mais il y a pas mal de monde qui pense pas pareil que toi, je parle pour ceux qui on renvoyait leur mac book pour un echange standart ou encore ceux qui l'amene au SAV, parce qu'il y en a pas mal, autant que le powerbook HD:love: :love: (le mien):love:


----------



## Powerboobook HD (13 Mars 2006)

Pour un Pixel mort il change pas l'ecran il en faut un certain nombre je sais plus avec mon ibook G4 j'en avais 15, ils l'ont changé...


----------



## Powerboobook HD (13 Mars 2006)

TROP FORT!!!!!
Je viens de passer sur MAC4EVER, ou des lecteurs se pleignent du bruit de leur macbook et il y a un lien vers le forum de discussion du site d'apple consernant le problème le forum consernant le problème a été supprimé... Soit apple veut faire la sourde oreille ou alors elle est en train de corriger le tire:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> Mpod reste objectif, c'est sûr tu vas pas dire que ton micro est une grosse daube, tu viens de claquer une petite fortune, mais ça n'empêche pas que c'est une nouvelle machine avec une nouvelle architecture et comme toute nouvelle machine y a des pépins et il y en a... Maintenant si ton micro tourne super c'est tant mieux, mais il y a pas mal de monde qui pense pas pareil que toi, je parle pour ceux qui on renvoyait leur mac book pour un echange standart ou encore ceux qui l'amene au SAV, parce qu'il y en a pas mal, autant que le powerbook HD:love: :love: (le mien):love:


Powerboobook! ... Lorsque tu as choisi ta femme, elle n'était pas forcément, aux yeux des autres, la plus belle, la plus intelligente et pourtant tu l'as épousée! ... et tu l'as fait tout simplement parce que tu lui trouvais TOI des qualités alors que les autres ne lui trouvaient que des défauts
Tu l'auras épousée simplement parce qu'elle t'apportait quelque chose d'indéfinissable que les autres n'avaient même pas perçu!

La passion est une affaire personnelle 
Alors stp Powerboobook, laisse Mopod savourer son plaisir,sa joie, ce coté indéfinissable que TOI tu ne perçois pas mais qu'il a découvert et qu'il a envie de partager

Respecte son choix comme il respectera le tien

Sois bon et compréhensif ... c'est pas si difficile  pourtant 


.


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> TROP FORT!!!!!
> Je viens de passer sur MAC4EVER, ou des lecteurs se pleignent du bruit de leur macbook et il y a un lien vers le forum de discussion du site d'apple consernant le problème le forum consernant le problème a été supprimé... Soit apple veut faire la sourde oreille ou alors elle est en train de corriger le tire:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 Pour rappel, ce type de défaut est fréquent sur G4 et maintenant DualCore (toutes marques confondues). Même si le tien ne chante pas, cela ne veut pas dire que dans certaines conditions d'alimentation et de gestion d'énergie, il ne le fasse pas. 

Et en terme de problèmes techniques, le 15" d'Apple est relativement bien placé, malheureusement... Et le HD n'est pas en reste. Bref, comme moPod, tu es un veinard car le tien semble fonctionner. Croise les doigts pour le deuxième slot mémoire...

Je te rassure, de mon côté, je croise les doigts pour que la charnière de mon iBook ne coupe pas les fils d'alimentation de mon rétro-éclairage. 

La liste des petits défauts est longue. C'est pour cela que je compte un amortissement sur 18 mois et sans AppleCare (synonyme de dépenses supplémentaires et d'immobilisation de mon portable).

Enfin, ta machine que tu aimes beaucoup (et je le respecte) est aussi obsolète que la mienne, quoique tu puisses penser. Le DualCore colle un coup de vieux aux Notebook tels que nous les connaissions. Pour l'instant, cela paraît encore surfait, mais d'ici quelques mois et quelques grosses applications, il apparaîtra clairement que nos G4 auront pris une apparence de G3. 

Et c'est tant mieux, parce que c'est justement ce qui me donnera l'envie de changer de matériel.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Powerboobook! ... Lorsque tu as choisi ta femme, elle n'était pas forcément, aux yeux des autres, la plus belle, la plus intelligente et pourtant tu l'as épousée malgré tout ... et tu l'as fait tout simplement parce que tu lui trouvais TOI des qualités alors que les autres ne lui trouvaient que des défauts
> Tu l'auras épousée simplement parce qu'elle t'apportait quelque chose d'indéfinissable que les autres n'avaient même pas perçu!
> 
> La passion est une affaire personnelle
> ...


+1


----------



## SirDeck (13 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> +1



Chateaubirand appelle cela la cristallisation. En gros, l'amour rend aveugle. Bah je ne suis pas amoureux de ma machine. N'empêche, elle n'a pas vraiment de défaut (c'est un 15 HD). J'étais très content de mon Titanium. Plus de 600 km sur le porte-bagages tout de même. Mais n'empêche qu'il était narcoleptique (le fameux défaut de batterie), qu'au début il ne voulait pas rendre les cd (le méchant chien), que les haut-parleurs étaient nul à chier, qu'il me brûlait la cuisse droite et que l'écran était un peu sombre bien que pas vraiment pire que le Pismo d'avant. Mais vraiment, c'était une très bonne machine  Malgré tout ça, on a fait des trucs très bien ensemble et il ne m'a jamais lâché. Il tourne encore dans d'autres mains. je l'aime bien mais cela ne me rend pas aveugle.

Mon Alu 17 n'avait qu'un de ces défauts : cuit la cuisse droite. Il en avait d'autres : écran qui ne s'ouvre pas assez (je travaille beaucoup par terre) et trop grand. Le 15 n'était pas sorti, rappelez-vous, j'ai un écran secondaire au bureau et je me déplace à vélo (le 17 sur le porte-bagages pendant près de 3 ans, tout un poème). Mais là encore quelle merveilleuse machine.

Mon 15 HD... Comment dire... J'adore. Beaucoup plus silencieux, il ne cuit pas ma cuisse. Le rétroéclairage du clavier est mieux foutu et l'écran me permet de prétraiter mes photos (je peux le calibrer à la sonde). Il y a quelques petits bugs de jeunesses à droite à gauche (il faut que Mac OS s'adapte), mais vraiment bien.
Ah oui, l'écran ne s'ouvre toujours pas assez.
Ah aussi, le scroll avec le track pad, j'adore. J'espère juste qu'il tienne aussi bien que le Ti ou même le Pismo qui ronronne encore gentiment sous les doigts de ma douce ou encore l'iBook mandarine qui connaît une seconde jeunesse en panther chez ma sur.

On aime mais on peut rester critique


----------



## Powerboobook HD (13 Mars 2006)

Tout à fait d'accord on peut aimé et avoir l'esprit critique et je critique je ne met pas en doute la puissance de la machine, mais ses défauts qui sont bien réel, comme ceux de mon powerbook hd
Pour finir je dirais juste que je me mouille pas à acheter une machine trop nouvelle en plus utilisant photoshop à mort!!!! C'est pas la joie avec rosetta... 
Jo ma femme t'embrasse:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord on peut aimé et avoir l'esprit critique et je critique je ne met pas en doute la puissance de la machine, mais ses défauts qui sont bien réel, comme ceux de mon powerbook hd
> Pour finir je dirais juste que je me mouille pas à acheter une machine trop nouvelle en plus utilisant photoshop à mort!!!! C'est pas la joie avec rosetta...
> Jo ma femme t'embrasse:rateau: :rateau:


Euh .... je peux critiquer la façon dont elle embrasse? ..


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2006)

Là ou je te rejoins Powerboobook, c'est pour l'achat d'une révision A. Raison de plus pour soutenir moPod. En le lisant, on a presque l'impression que le MBP est l'exception qui confirme la règle. En tout cas, je l'espère pour lui (et aussi un peu pour moi lorsque sortira un 12" ou 13")...


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> On aime mais on peut rester critique



Bien sûr! ... sur un forum technique pas de problème ... mais avez-vous vraiment lu le titre de ce thread? ... avez-vous perçu un seul instant la "joie" qu'il exprimait derrière lui?

Alors soyez respectueux de l'esprit de ce thread et ouvrez en un autre au titre plus approprié : "Le macbookpro j'aime pas! "


----------



## moPod (13 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous de si bien débattre et régir sur tout ça. Il est vrai que j'ai m'emporter, mais je pense ca justifier, entendre des gens ramoner que les MBP sont des machines qui crient le SAV, ca comment à bien faire, surtout quand on en a un sous les mains 
Ecoutez, je n'ai jamais eu de portable à moi avant celui là mais j'ai pu pas mal utiliser différentes révisions des PowerBooks et chacune avait plus ou moins de problèmes plus ou moins graves en eux-même. Les lignes d'écrans, les slots défectueux, les batteries qui crament, celles qui ne tiennent pas la charge ou encore les repeat de son et les gréssillements en tous genres...chaque machine à eu son petit pack de soucis mais comme toujours, sur certaines séries seulement.
Pour ma part, de la façon la plus objective qui soit, mon MBP fait (je pense) le petit bruit sur batterie par rapport au processeur et le même bruit mais différent lorsqu'il est en charge. Je n'ai pu rescencé que ces deux petites anomalies. Dans le général, la machine ne présente aucun dysfonctionnement grave et sans vouloir bousculer les idées reçu, je pense qu'Apple a réussi a produire une machine digne de fiabilité, avec un Core Duo qui plus est et dès sa première version. Ca n'est pas la plus parfaite et d'autre le seron, mais celle-ci augure qu'Apple est passé à un un stade encore plus pointue dans la conception informatique.
Mes différentes expériences en batterie m'ont bien prouvé que le système est puissant et qu'utilisé avec un peu de précision, l'autonomie est plus que correcte, pouvant atteindre les 4h dans les optimisations maximales.
Etant donné le peu de temps qui est passé derrière nous avec cette machine en général, le temps ne pourra que nous en dire plus et je pense que heureusement (pour les générations suivantes) ou malheureusemet (pour les possésseurs de nos jours) que ce sera le cas.

En tous cas, pour ma part, ce "switch" vers le mobilité est plus que convaincant, j'ai une machine fiable et potentiellement puissante dans les gros traveux que je peux engager. Elle est surtout d'un design a couper le souffle, je peux le tenir à une main et quand il est fermé, c'est encore mieux.
Je suis heureux et je suis heureux de l'être, pour 2000&#8364; il faut, mais Apple ne m'a jamais déçu, peut être parce que cette société est pour moi une petit exception dans notre monde comme tant d'autres.

Je vais me coucher sur ce !

Je reviendrais !!!

moPod+

PS/ Franchement, rien que pour le clavier, j'ai perdu mes petites courbatures que je pouvais avoir au bout d'un long moment de frappe intense avant sur mon iMac G5. Ca procure du plaisir même où on le pense pas


----------



## iScream (13 Mars 2006)

WWAAAAAAWWWW !!!!! Ca y est !!!!! Je vous ecris ces quelques lignes à la douceur du clavier du MacBook Pro... Finis les grandes Gueules ( z'peu dire ca sur le forum ???!!! ) Il est M A G N I F I Q U E !!!!!!!!!!! Aucun bruit perceptible, aucun défaut à l'écran, chauffe juste un ti peu ( beaucoup ) mais il parait que c'etait la meme chose sur les PB... moPod, je comprends un peu mieux les sensations que tu as pus ressentir... C'est une merveille.... Tout est de qualité, Dalle HD merveilleuse, clavier sensas !, isight, reception AIRPORT et.. et.. et.. AUTONOMIE au delà de mes esperances ( pour ma part un peu moins de 3h00 sur le net + itunes + airport )... J'en reviens pas... Ca c'est ce qui s'appelle de l'investissement !!!!! alors sus aux jaloux !!!!!


----------



## iScream (13 Mars 2006)

Powerboobook HD a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord on peut aimé et avoir l'esprit critique et je critique je ne met pas en doute la puissance de la machine, mais ses défauts qui sont bien réel, comme ceux de mon powerbook hd
> Pour finir je dirais juste que je me mouille pas à acheter une machine trop nouvelle en plus utilisant photoshop à mort!!!! C'est pas la joie avec rosetta...
> Jo ma femme t'embrasse:rateau: :rateau:



Laisse un peu moPod savourer son MBP et parlons ensemble... Je me demande bien, mONsieur, comment tu peux critiquer quelques choses que tu n'as jamais eu dans les mains... Pour reprendre l'exemple de Jo' ( nan.. ne parlons pas de ta femme  ) C'est comme si tu juger une personne de vue ou selon les dire...  ( Cela est arrivé à tout le monde au moins une fois... ) Tu juges la personne et... bizarrement une fois que tu l'as connais, c'est comme si c'était une tout autre personne... Limite tu regrettes tous ce que t'as pu penser d'elle... Alors moi je dis, avant de juger les autres il faut ce savoir juger soi meme... Juge ta machine avant de juger celle à moPod   

en ce qui concerne ROSETTA moi je n'ai perçus qu'une lenteur au lancement des programmes PPC, quant à CS2 : lenteur au demarrage et travail assez rapide dans l'ensemble... ( en tout cas à ma petite echelle... )....


----------



## tinibook (14 Mars 2006)

Félicitations pour le bébé iScream!

Et les photos?

Pour revenir sur la question, (oui je suis un peu boulet parfois...) ceux qui possèdent un MacBook Pro auront l'avantage d'avoir une récéption Airport bien supérieur au PowerBook et ça c'est vraiment pas du luxe! 
Pour ceux qui s'intéressent c'est ici.

Donc, pour un rév A c'est pas trop mal et même si j'en ai pas le besoin absolu il faut dire que ce mac à de très bons arguments et semble bien né. Bravo Apple!  

Ah, ça y est je commence de nouveau à m'intéresser à la gamme "pro" y'a moyen de lutter contre ce virus? :rateau:


----------



## bengalen (14 Mars 2006)

ah moi aussi je l'ai enfin reçu mon MBP, depuis vendredi que je découvre enfin le monde Mac...

Avec une telle merveille c'est vraiment génial... aucun souci depuis l'ouverture du Mac, pas de bruit, pas de pixels mort... 

Comparé au PC rien à voir, vraiement content d'avoir eu la présence d'esprit de changer et d'investir mes économies pour ce modèle...

On va dire que je m'emporte un peu et que je ne vois pas de bug ou quoi que ce soit... mais bon j'en ai encore jamais eu   et j'imagine qu'il y en aura jamais


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Mars 2006)

le mien est superbe aussi aucun aucun probleme ou quelques fois oui le grezillment mais pour revenir a ce bruit j'y ai preté attention car des personnes ont en parlées, franchement super silencieux !!! trop content!!


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mars 2006)

Bon, vous allez arrêter de dire du bien de cette machine... naméo©      Pensez à ceux qui essayent de se retenir pour ne pas craquer.. moi en premier...    

Bonne découverte zatoutes zet zatous...


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

Ben moi, je l'attends  :style:


----------



## Orphanis (14 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> "Chateaubirand appelle cela la cristallisation"


 
En fait c'est Stendhal (_De l'amour_ (1822))


----------



## iScream (14 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous allez arrêter de dire du bien de cette machine... naméo©      Pensez à ceux qui essayent de se retenir pour ne pas craquer.. moi en premier...
> 
> Bonne découverte zatoutes zet zatous...



Moi ze z'rai toi z'ésiterai pô... I L  E S T  M A G N I  I Q U E !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2006)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est Stendhal (_De l'amour_ (1822))


J'ai toujours été nul pour citer les auteurs.:rateau: 
Mais l'idée est bien là


----------



## moPod (14 Mars 2006)

Alors je suis super content pour iScream ! C'est vraiment bien si tu es très satisfait comme tu le laisse penser.
Pour les bruits, je ne veux inquièter personne mais pour ma part, je n'avais pas de bruits au début et ce n'est qu'après qques heures ou 1 jour que je les ai remarqué. Alors va savoir s'il y était déja ou non, je ne peux rien affirmer. Mais bon, je flippe un peu tjrs a l'idée que ca s'agrave mais franchement j'ai pas envie de le rendre (demain mon 7° jour  ) pour attendre 3 semaines et avoir les même problèmes !
Nan franchement, a mon avis, on peut rien y faire pour l'instant, Apple est peut être en train d'essayer de règler le problème (j'espère par voie logicielle, ca srait bien...) mais autrement jveux dire, c'est un défaut de maniaque, comme l'a dit un sage, ce monde ne porte rien en lui qui valorise le mot de perfection sinon l'utopie, donc, comme pr les Powerbooks originaux et HD, on a des ptits défauts 

Bref, je vais aller dodo moi, j'ai l'impression que ma batterie tient de plus en plus longtemps !

moPod+


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mars 2006)

Ca donne trop envie


----------



## moPod (15 Mars 2006)

Oui, ben tu as bien raison. Déjà qu'au moment ou j'attendais le mien, il n'y avait pas de fils comme celui-ci aussi complet (sans me vanter, mais le peuple le demandait) donc je n'ai pas pu autant me rassassier que toi lol.
Bon, ca fais envie c'est sur et c'est justifié.

Autre chose : j'ai lu dans Univers Mac, à la fin, où il y a le récapitulatif des machines que les Powerbook 15 et 17 (HD les derniers en dates) tenait respectivement 2h07 et 1h55 minutes. Quand tout le monde décrie un MacBook Pro qui tient pour ma part, 3h30 à 4h (en utilisation internet simple avec appel à l'iSight et même gravure de CD), je ne comprends pas tout !
L'iBook est meilleur mais ayant comparé en réel, je peux affirmer qu'un iBook 14 pouces tient parfois moins longtemps qu'un MacBook Pro (avec utilisation brève de l'iSight). Après les deux n'ont pas les mêmes réglages ou presque mais il n'y pas vraiment de différence...

moPod+


----------



## AroundTheWorld (15 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ben tu as bien raison. Déjà qu'au moment ou j'attendais le mien, il n'y avait pas de fils comme celui-ci aussi complet (sans me vanter, mais le peuple le demandait) donc je n'ai pas pu autant me rassassier que toi lol.
> Bon, ca fais envie c'est sur et c'est justifié.
> 
> Autre chose : j'ai lu dans Univers Mac, à la fin, où il y a le récapitulatif des machines que les Powerbook 15 et 17 (HD les derniers en dates) tenait respectivement 2h07 et 1h55 minutes. Quand tout le monde décrie un MacBook Pro qui tient pour ma part, 3h30 à 4h (en utilisation internet simple avec appel à l'iSight et même gravure de CD), je ne comprends pas tout !
> ...



j'ai eu le 15 HD , je pense que lon pert 1/2 heure en gros et plus si utilisation à fond des 2 processeurs


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2006)

Toujours pas de MacBook PRO  à la Fnac


----------



## stcbr (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Vous m'avez fait trop envie...ca y est, je l'ai commandé hier sur l'apple store : un MacBook Pro 2ghz, dd 100 go 7200, 1go ram !! Le plus dur maintenant c'est d'attendre : 3 à 4 semaines pour le recevoir si tout vas bien.....pfffff ca vas être super long.
Je vais me faire tuer par ma femme, moi qui lui avais dit que je n'achetais plus de portable !!!!:rose: 
Priez pour moi !!!
En tout cas j'espére ne pas être déçu par la bête.
A bientôt...


----------



## moPod (16 Mars 2006)

Je pense que tu seras bien surpris par cette machine ! En plus avec 1 Go de ram, ca va être un vrai tit bolide....je n'ai pu me payer que le premier modèle (en fait, je crois pas que la différence entre les modèles soit énorme à part si on prend l'option 2,16 Ghz) avec les 512 Mo de base. Je vais vite monter tout ca à 1,5 Go dès que je peux !
Mais bon, les sous eux, ca sort justement pas des Apple Center, ca ne fait qu'y entrer !

moPod+


----------



## Ch'pitof (16 Mars 2006)

Je sens que je vais pas pouvoir bosser sur mon mbp ce week end...
Je viens de voir les délais de l'apple store encore se réduire et le apple center qui dit qu'il en reçoit "qqes uns cette semaine"...
C'est toujours le cas en cas de nouveauté? un retard significatif des apple center / apple store?(j'ai commandé le 7/02)

Courage, soyons patients...


----------



## human (16 Mars 2006)

J'ai eu le mien cet aprem, D'ailleurs j'ai eu un soucis avec le mien ... (hp droit qui sature quand on met le son a fond ...) 
Le vendeur m'en a commandé un autre, je garde celui-la en attendant ...

Sinon concernant la machine en elle-meme :

J'ai le "whine sound" ... a mon avis tout le monde y aura droit a celui la ...
mais sur cet exemplaire, il n'est pas vilolent violent ... je l'aurais garder si il n'y avait eu que ça ...
Concernant la finition ... bof.
La touche eject est un peu de travers, le pad pas bien bien droit (c'est un petit detail ok ...), l'antenne wifi dans la charniere depasse un peu (la c'est vraiment du detaille , l'assemblage de la coque relativement approximatif.

Maintenant les cotés positifs :
La machine a une bonne patate ... (enfin un portable digne de la lourdeur d'OSX), rosetta marche super bien : toast est pratiquement identique a sa version sur un ppc, par contre mactheripper est bcp plus lent ... mais c'est utilisable et puis ça va venir ...).
L'eclairage clavier envoie sec !
L'ecran aussi meme si je trouve qu'il n'est pas aussi puissant que mon cinema display 20" qui est a coté (faut dire que c'est une lampe a bronzage le 20" ...)
La telecommande marche superbien et est trés pratique.
MagSafe est exellent ! trés bien penser et fiable ... j'avais un peu peur de ce truc mais en fait ça marche super bien ...
Il chauffe pas mal ... un peu plus que mon feu 17" ... mais c'est supportable je trouve meme sur les genoux ... et ça chauffe moins sous les poignets.
Il est trés "slim"
Ah le superdrive ! beaucoup plus silencieux que ce que j'ai essayer auparavant : (powermac bi 2.3 et powerbook 17") on ne l'entent presque pas ... et ça sa fait vraiment plaisir ! 

Voila ... de maniere plus globale , cette machine est silencieuse meme avec le petit "whine sound" de plus avec le truc du widget mirror la machine devient vraiment trés silencieuse , mieux que mon powerbook.
Elle est puissante ... ça envoie severe !
Les apps java allume bien mieux (eclipse 3.2M5 ...  rien a voir ... meme avec mon bi 2,3 !!!)

A part les petits défaut (whine sound et finition ) c'est une super bonne machine ... et avec windows et linux dedans au cas ou ... c'est l'arme fatale !

Je pense que vous excuserez la longueur de mon post ...  
Bonne soirée . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit:

je viens de voir que la telecommande commande le lecteur DVD et itunes meme sans ouvrir front Row ... de la balle !


----------



## arnaud_aime (17 Mars 2006)

J'aurais une question:voyant de plus en plus des ibooks ou autres powerbooks à la télévision ( source: les journaux sur france 2, pratiquement dans un reportage par jour on peut y voir la précence d'un mac, c'est fort quand même), Et aujourd'hui je suis tombé sur un powerbook noir  . 
Sur le site applestore seul des ordinateurs portables blancs sont disponibles, quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer et me renseigner si cette couleur existe pour les nouveaux mac intel. 
Merci d'avance 
cordialement.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Non pour ta question  . Peut etre va t'il sortir dans les jours prochains


----------



## freddie380 (17 Mars 2006)

yeeess.....

commandé aujourd'hui le 1,83 mhz with 1Go ram / dd 100 Go + une petite borne express.
concernant le bruit , ça pourra pas etre pire que mon emac  ,
reste plus qu'a attendre, et ça , ça risque de pas etre le plus simple...... 
merci mopod pour ta contribution...


----------



## moPod (17 Mars 2006)

Ecoute je suis encore la freddie380, à la disposition des malheureuses personnes qui attendent impatiement leur MacBook Pro...si tu as des questions, que tu veux des renseignements, j'essayerais d'y répondre le plus efficacement possible !
Je crois que ce thread est déjà une bonne base lol.

Mais petites impressions après une réelle utilisation :
- la batterie n'est vraiment pas un frein, quand je vois certains pc récents qui plafonent à 2h et encore sans iSight ca me fait limite rire. Je peux tenir 4h30 voir plus dans les conditions les plus minimales (luminosité minimale, veille rapide, sans BT ni Airport). Autrement, avec l'Airport en permanence, je fais 3h, dans les environs ca dépend ce que j'en fais.
- le clavier est toujours un réel plaisir. Il me calme, c'est reposant de taper sur ce clavier, et ce ds toutes les positions 
- Marcel le pixel mort se fait vite oublié, surtout qu'il est vraiment très discret. C'est quelque chose qui va de paire avec les écrans LCD, mais la luminosité de l'écran est tjrs aussi impréssionante. Ca éblouie et ca fait mal à la tête dans certaines situations ! A 50%, ca représente la luminosité normale d'un powerbook HD de dernière génération et encore, c'est même un peu plus brillant.
- le trackpad est vraiment de bonne proportion
- la finesse de la machine ne cesse de m'étonner, j'arrive à la tenir dans une main sans problème et sans fatigue
- la rapidité est très bonne, dans toutes les taches, certaines applications total PPC mettent plus de temps au premier démarrage mais après tout est à la même vitesse. Enfin, en même temps, tous mes logiciels habituels et quotidiens sont un UB, donc aucun problème.
- j'ai pas trop l'occasion d'utiliser Front Row, mais a chaque fois que je l'ouvre c'est le spectacle
- l'iSight intégré délivre une qualité meilleure qu'attendue, en faible éclairage, elle diminue mais reste tjrs très acceptable et Photo Booth est vraiment un frein à la productivité ! Elle est très discrète en plus et donne l'impression qu'elle a tjrs existée
- pas de chauffe pour moi, tout est normal, c'est parfait pour les cuisses  c'est même génial surtout en hiver
- le bruit sur batterie a disparu avec l'astice du Widget Mirror. Mais bon, il ne s'entendait pas des masses avant. Celui sur secteur dépend apparement de la luminosité de l'écran mais s'est affaibli après la mise en route du Widget Mirror.

Bref, que du bon. Vraiment que du bon. A l'utilisation quotidienne, cette machine se revèle vraiment parfaite, ou en tous cas proche de la perfection...!

moPod+


----------



## iScream (18 Mars 2006)

Ah la la la... Toujours là ce moPod... 

Bon... Moi j'ai mon MacBook Pro  depuis maintenant (lundi, mardi... euh...  mercredi, jeudi et... vendredi.... 5 jours :rateau: ) lol 
Et à vrai dire je suis terriblement déçu par Apple ... et ce MacBook Pro... Apple fait de l'anti concurrence avec une telle machine.. c'est pas sympa   !!!!

Je viens éclaircir quelques détails qui pourraient freiner qqs futurs acquereurs de "LA BETE"...
   - Les "soit-disant" nuisances sonores... Alors sur ce point, je deviens peut etre sourd... mais je n'entend quasi rien (juste le Superdrive en utilisation et peut etre, à la rigueur le HDD mais vraiment en utilisation intense...) donc, désolé de vous decevoir moPod et les autres mais... je n'ai aucun bruit... enfin pour l'instant.. qui sait... :mouais:
   - L'autonomie... Que dire sur l'autonomie que moPod n'a pas déjà dit ? L'autonomie est extraordinaire. Que demander de plus ? Une batterie en Uranium appauvrie ?  En utilisation + ou - optimisée pour l'autonomie je tiens facile 3h à 4h... et encore... Je suis sur que je pourrais encore gagner qq minutes  ... Pour ce qui est de la lecture d'un DVD j'ai pu atteindre 2h43 !!!! Pas mal quand meme ???!!!!
   - La qualité de finition... Bon... il est magnifique !!!! Rien à redire.. enfin si... dites moi, vous joyeux possesseurs de MBP... Lorsqu'il est fermé, n'avez vous pas "un jour" entre la base et l'ecran sur les extremités ??? Rassurez moi !!!! Meme si ce n'est qu'un détail... Sinon le clavier est vraiment bien (autant le touché que le rétro-éclairage), l'ecran extremement lumineux  et de trés bonne qualité (Eh oui.. Pas de pixel mort pour moi...), l'iSight est d'excellente resolution !!! , le trackpad idéalement proportionné et bien pensé, le superdrive super silencieux, MagSafe trés trés trés pratique (Manque plus qu'Apple nous fasse l'alimentation sans fil  )... C'est une merveille quoi...
   - AirPort : Manque plus que les clés WPA et j'aurai le droit à 3 Fournisseurs d'accés internet  + le mien  
   - Rosetta...  J'en ai déjà parler, le plus long reste le lancement de l'application (je vous l'accorde ... c'est "un peu" long... mais une fois démarré Rosetta sait se faire oublier ( même si... Faut pas se voiler la face non plus...)
   - Le meilleur pour la fin... LES PERFORMANCES !!!!!!!! Il décoiffe s't'ordi  !!!!!!!!!!! Vous cliquez et hop... Ah la technologie  :love:

Je suis pas trop long là ? Ca va ?

Bon je vais éssayer de cloturer assez vite... N'hésitez plus !!!! IL EST GENIAL !!!!! Le must de la portabilité actuellement alliant design, performances, innovations... !!!!!  

PS : T'as vu moPod ? Les personnes qui critiquées se font trés rares...  A mon avis il y a du avoir une livraison de MacBook Pro....


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Rah encore des avis positifs pourquoi j'ai pas d'argent


----------



## tinibook (18 Mars 2006)

En plus vous aller pouvoir installer XP sans problèmes!! Mais que demande le peuple!!
Encore une fois, bravo pour le thread moPod 

edit: Juste une petite aide sur le baptême de ton écran...

Tu peux essayer cette  vidéo et la laisser quelques heures sur la zone où se trouve le pixel mort. Des fois ça marche et des fois pô, mais bon ça peut être une soluce. Bonne chance!


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> En plus vous aller pouvoir installer XP sans problèmes!! Mais que demande le peuple!!
> Encore une fois, bravo pour le thread moPod
> 
> edit: Juste une petite aide sur le baptême de ton écran...
> ...


Pas mal l'idée mais fonctionne-t-elle vraiment? ... Tinibook nous le dira j'espère  

.


----------



## moPod (18 Mars 2006)

Merci bcp tinibook, j'ai deja entendu parler de ca. Dès que j'au vu Marcel le pixel mort, je l'ai massé et je crois qu'il a diminue d'intensité mais ce n'est peut être qu'une illusion !
Ben moi je suis particulièrement surpris par cette machine, et de jours en jours de je l'adore...
Aller, je vais y aller !

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal l'idée mais fonctionne-t-elle vraiment? ... Tinibook nous le dira j'espère
> 
> .


Oupss .. je voulais dire Mopod nous le dira j'espère!


----------



## moPod (18 Mars 2006)

ben écoute apparement mon pixel d'éttenue mais ce n'est peut être qu'une illusion comme je l'ai déjà dit...!
on verra bien jle laisse en permanence sur la vidéo comme ca, on verra bien.

moPod+

a plus personne qui critique le macbook pro ? ben alors, qu'est-ce qu'il vous arrive les anti-intel ? a marche pu ?
lol


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> ben écoute apparement mon pixel d'éttenue mais ce n'est peut être qu'une illusion comme je l'ai déjà dit...!
> on verra bien jle laisse en permanence sur la vidéo comme ca, on verra bien.
> 
> moPod+
> ...


Il n'y a que ceux qui n'en ont pas qui critiquent ....
Comme tout le monde en a un maintenant    ... ceci explique sans doute cela  :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> ben écoute apparement mon pixel d'éttenue mais ce n'est peut être qu'une illusion comme je l'ai déjà dit...!
> on verra bien jle laisse en permanence sur la vidéo comme ca, on verra bien.
> 
> moPod+
> ...




Moi , je voudrai bien le critiquer ce MacBookPro mais j'en ai pas :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (18 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> ben écoute apparement mon pixel d'éttenue mais ce n'est peut être qu'une illusion comme je l'ai déjà dit...!
> on verra bien jle laisse en permanence sur la vidéo comme ca, on verra bien.
> 
> moPod+
> ...





J'espère que la vidéo oeuvrera son miracle et que ton écran fonctionnera parfaitement! 

A propos des critiques...
Je pense que ceux qui critquent sont avant tout déçu (enfin cela n'engage que moi) d'avoir été "trahi" par Apple. Le MBP est arrivé 4 mois après la dernière mise à jour du PB. C'est tellement tôt que tout le monde s'attendait à une vraie catastrophe (moi le premier d'ailleurs :rose.
Or, non seulement le saut de performances est là mais en plus ces défauts de jeunesse sont plus qu'acceptables pour un rev...A.

J'ai eu le PowerBook 15 HD pendant 2 mois avant de me défaire de lui tellement il me prennait la tête!
Un petit tour sur ce [thread=116455]topic[/thread] et t'auras tous les détails...
Tu vois j'étais super confiant pour l'achat du PB rev D (!) le summum du zéro défauts  selon le schéma de l'évolution Apple et bien, par rapport au MBP y'a pas photo. Le MBP c'est de la balle!

Du coup, je voulais remplacer mon "fabuleux" PB par hem!... un mini late G4 (ben oui, ils ont presque les mêmes performances...) mais vu le passage sur intel de ces derniers et le chipset graphique de m3rde ben je me demande si finalement je devrais pas prendre un MBP!


----------



## iScream (18 Mars 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> ...je me demande si finalement je devrais pas prendre un MBP!



Q'attends tu ??????????? Moi je serai toi... (enfin bon... je l'ai déjà moi... ) Franchement tu ne vas pas être déçu... Tiens... je te donne meme un ti' coup d'pouce : 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?family=MacBook


----------



## tinibook (18 Mars 2006)

Oui, oui. Je regarde de plus en plus l'Apple Store...(A défaut de la FNAC !)

Ben, ce qui me fait surtout attendre c'est surtout que mon iBook assure toujours autant pour les chtites tâches que je lui ordonne. Donc objectivement, j'en ai pas un besoin immédiat. Mais tel que je me connais quand je commence à reluquer, à reluquer ben... souvent je craque! Ah! La tentation!!

Ce qui me retiens aussi c'est que le dernier PB que j'ai acheté j'y suis allé avec les yeux fermés et... disons que l'expérience s'étant pas trop bien déroulée; maintenant je préfère attendre qque peu après la sortie d'un mac avant de me décider pour de bon.

Et bon je ne veux pas te faire peur mais mes emmerdes ne sont pas survenues après une semaine d'utilisation. A part l'écran qui se remarquait tout de suite, ma batterie m'a lachée après 14 cycles et mon alim à commencer à faire des siennes un peu plus tard...

Ceci dit ce MBP est très, très intéressant et j'y garde un oeil dessus!  

A propos j'ai beau regarder partout mais je ne vois pas les photos de ton "sublime" MBP


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

Je suis allé voir la nouvelle gamme des Imag5 et MBP chez Cami de la place st Lambert (belgique) 

Je reconnais que le MBP est d'une finition vraiment extraordinaire ... j'ai un PB12" que je croyais pourtant d'une finition irréprochable mais là j'avoue que les "ont dit" étaient bien exacts! 

J'ai joué un peu avec les logiciels de la suite Apple  ... ils sont plus rapides à s'ouvrir en effet

Ma visite ensuite chez Mediamarket au rayon PC m'a fait constater, que même chez les fabricants les plus prestigieux de PC ,le degré de perfection de la finition des MAC est innacessible!

Cela donne vraiment envie de changer de machine ... 

PB12" bientôt à vendre!  :love:


----------



## tinibook (18 Mars 2006)

Bon et ben si François s'en mêle, ça ne va pas arranger les indécis!

Article bien sympa qui résume les défauts et les qualités du MBP!

Et la phrase qui cassssse un max:
"Pour celui qui vient d'un PowerBook, qui reprend un MacBook, je ne vois que des avantages, même s'il vient des derniers modèles."


@plus!


----------



## moPod (19 Mars 2006)

Oui j'ai lu cette article et il reflète parfaitement le sentiment que moi (et plus généralement les utilisateurs de MBP) je ressens donc c'est à lire.
Le problème du réseau j'ai pas compris...jvais essayer de creuser la question même si, je sais pas pk je n'ai pas réussi a faire communiquer mon MacBook Pro et un iBook la dernière fois, ca m'a semblé bizzare, mais avec mon Mac mini ca marche nikel donc ca ne venait pas de moi !

moPod+


----------



## cyberyoyo (19 Mars 2006)

Bon ben ça y est, je t'ai coup de boulé 

Peux-tu me dire si les ports USB du MBP sont correctement alimentés pour un usage avec un DD externe en boitier car c'est un gros défaut du PWB 15 ?

Pour le reste, tu as déjà répondu à tout


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

Ben sur mon Lacie D2 en USB  je boot dessus mais il faudrait voir sur les auto alimentés


----------



## cyberyoyo (19 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Ben sur mon Lacie D2 en USB  je boot dessus mais il faudrait voir sur les auto alimentés


C'est exactement ça la question : est ce que les DD externes autoalimentés montent sans problème sur les ports USB du MPB ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

Ben moi sur mon nouvelle MacMini Intel mon  ecran 20 Phillips 200W  est enfin reconnu en DVI alors que sur le mini G4 non   a mince on parle de HD  et de MacBookPro


----------



## SupaPictave (19 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous!

J'ai trouvé à revendre mon PC, et pour accompagner mon petit iBook sur le bureau, je verrais bien un MacBook Pro.
Seul truc qui m'inquiète un peu... La température. J'ai pu lire qu'il chauffait beaucoup (comme les PB Alu), que cela était dû à la meilleure conductivité thermique (gné? ça se dit?) du chassis en Alu.
Problême, chez moi l'été il fait rarement frais (+ 36° l'été dernier, je vis sous les toits, ceci explique cela, les poutres c'est sympa niveau déco, mais bon). J'ai déjà peur pour mon iBook, qui affiche parfois 60° et plus dans une ambiance entre 20 et 22°. Qu'en est-il du MBP? Dois-je craindre une surchauffe éventuelle de la bête?

@ Mopod : tu as constaté quoi? Tu pourrais si possible donner quelques repères de température (avec un truc genre Temperature Monitor) dans différentes conditions? Merci!
(Ou tout autre possesseur du MBP, bande de veinards  )

++


----------



## cyberyoyo (19 Mars 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé à revendre mon PC, et pour accompagner mon petit iBook sur le bureau, je verrais bien un MacBook Pro.


/mode HS on/
Préambule : La curiosité est un vilain défaut  

Pourquoi voudrais-tu un deuxième portable  Tu ne penses pas plutôt prendre un IMAC  

/mode HS off/


----------



## SupaPictave (19 Mars 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> /mode HS on/
> Pourquoi voudrais-tu un deuxième portable  Tu ne penses pas plutôt prendre un IMAC
> /mode HS off/



[HS]
Pour toujours pouvoir transporter toutes mes données et mon espace de travail, quelque soient les conditions, et parce que j'en ai envie 
[/HS]


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mars 2006)

Ça y est il a attrapé le virus... :love:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mars 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ai trouvé à revendre mon PC, et pour accompagner mon petit iBook sur le bureau, je verrais bien un MacBook Pro.
> Seul truc qui m'inquiète un peu... La température. J'ai pu lire qu'il chauffait beaucoup (comme les PB Alu), que cela était dû à la meilleure conductivité thermique (gné? ça se dit?) du chassis en Alu.
> ...


Le seul temperature que l'on releve sur le MacBookPro est le HD avec le soft temperatur monitor


----------



## iScream (20 Mars 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ça la question : est ce que les DD externes autoalimentés montent sans problème sur les ports USB du MPB ?


Salut !!!! Bon j'ai u ti HDD externe en USB 2 et je n'ai aucun probleme particulier.. A vrai dire...  j'en suis meme trés satisfait...Je l'utilise en partie pour le montage video... Rien à Signaler... En ce qui concerne la temperature, je pense que c'est un "peu" normal, d'une part par le chassis en alu et d el'autre part.. Il suffit de regarder l'épaisseur de la "bete" (Petit mais costaud :rateau LA chaleur n'est pas insupportable, je dirai meme que c'est plutot pratique... vous etes au boulot ac votre MBP et là hop... Le café est froid, il suffit de poser la tasse au dessus de la grille droite du HP et le tour est joué  Non mais ce n'est pas une fournaise non plus, c'est supportable, et bon... on s'y fait assez vite meme si, pour mon cas, j'ai eu un peu peur au debut... Au pire si vous avez la petoche que votre MBP ne fonde ou qu'il ne vous pete à la gueule (zé l'droit d'parler cô ca ? ) il suffit d'investir dans une petite station de ventilation pour portable... On en trouve moyennant la somme de + ou - 30 &#8364;.. Mais bon, c'est vraiment si vous etes maniaco-depressif ac tendance obsessionnelle compulsive car on s'y habitue trés vite... Pour ce qui est de relever la température, je n'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent aucun logiciel...  
Pour te donner un indice SupaPictave je vis en martinique (95% d'humidité , 35° en moyenne... >>> jusqu'à 40 voir 45° )... dc la chaleur je connais un ti peu quand meme... et bon... ne craint rien


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mars 2006)

@SupaPictave

Prends pas un MBPro en plus de ton iBook,
il vaut mieux que tu gardes ton iBook, et que tu rajoutes un iMac 20 plus un HD externe,
=> plus de puissance, plus de mobiité et moins chers


----------



## Sebang (20 Mars 2006)

Ceci dit, je trouve que les anti-MBP qui répètent qu'ils ne font que "constater" les problèmes oublient que mon Powerbook 12 pouces Rev C chante sans doute de la même manière que le MBP. Et je ne suis pas sûr que le problème fut montré du doigt avec autant de vigueur (enregistrements et tout le bordel).


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

Evidement car apres tout "qui aime bien châtie bien".


----------



## SupaPictave (20 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Pour te donner un indice SupaPictave je vis en martinique (95% d'humidité , 35° en moyenne... >>> jusqu'à 40 voir 45° )... dc la chaleur je connais un ti peu quand meme... et bon... ne craint rien


C'est cool merci, s'il résiste à ça, ça devrait passer 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Prends pas un MBPro en plus de ton iBook,
> il vaut mieux que tu gardes ton iBook, et que tu rajoutes un iMac 20 plus un HD externe,
> => plus de puissance, plus de mobiité et moins chers


J'en suis conscient, mais j'arrive à la fin de mes études, et je risque d'avoir beaucoup la bougeotte dans les mois/années à venir, donc je veux tout pouvoir transporter et utiliser facilement, où que je sois, avec un encombrement minimal. Mais je me garde le temps de la reflexion, au moins jusqu'à ce que les Rev B arrivent, voir s'ils ont corrigé les petits bruits parasites (je suis d'un naturel très -trop- attentif à ce genre de détail) et éventuellement si les prix auront un peu baissé... Je sais pas moi, dans la perspective de l'arrivée d'un hypothétique modèle 17", ils vont peut-être les baisser, les prix, hein? 

Je rêve peut-être, mais bon, ma carte étudiant arrive à terme en septembre prochain, alors...


----------



## iScream (20 Mars 2006)

Je vais faire un peu d'hors sujet... (mais je sais que je peux compter sur vous donc..)

J'ai une tite question... dites moi... Je voudrai installer The Gimp qur mon MBP... Seul pb je sais qu'il faut x11, n'ayant pas cocher cette option à l'installation j'ai installé le package à partir du cd d'install... Et voilà, ca ne fonctionen toujours pas... Si qqn peut m'aider 


Re... C'est bon j'ai resolu mon pb  Enfait j'avais installer x11SDK.pkg alors que c'etait x11user.pkg  Désolé du drérangement ...

Sinon, à part ça... Je suis chaque jour, un peu plus émerveillé par mon Macbook Pro


----------



## wolverine (20 Mars 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à part ça... Je suis chaque jour, un peu plus émerveillé par mon Macbook Pro





arrgggg ! arreter je tiens plus !! faut pas que je craque !!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> arrgggg ! arreter je tiens plus !! faut pas que je craque !!


Avant je me suis dit, je l'acheterais le jour quelqu'un arrive à faire un dual boot avec XP (boulot oblige). Maintenant que ça marche...   allez si ça marche en virtualisation je plonge...


----------



## wolverine (20 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Avant je me suis dit, je l'acheterais le jour quelqu'un arrive à faire un dual boot avec XP (boulot oblige). Maintenant que ça marche...   allez si ça marche en virtualisation je plonge...



allez ok moi aussi lol !


----------



## freddie380 (20 Mars 2006)

ben ça y est....apres 2 galeres avec ma CB ( plafond d'autorisation) sur le store la semaine derniere ,
petit coup de fil ce matin a VPC shopping a grenoble ( pub gratuite !!!!). il y avait  un 1,83 et un 2 ghz... me suis depeché de descendre de ma montagne et hop, suis reparti avec mon petit 1,83...
dans la semaine je lui ferai une petite greffe de 512 mo de ram et pis voila...
bon c'est mon premier portable, alors pour les comparaisons ne compter pas sur moi, mais a premiere vue, ça a l'air plutot pas mal. par contre , tant qu'a faire peter un pucelage ( le portable !!!) je m'étais dis qu'on allais se faire la totale; alors j'ai voulu essayer le ouifi... et alors là , grosse deconvenue.
ok , je suis une grosse bu_rne en micro, mais j'etais tellement habitué au plug and play cher à apple,
que je me disais tu va brancher et ça va marcher... mais j'ai branché et ça marche pas. donc je vous écris ces qq lignes de mon bon vieil emac 1,25 (qui ventile bien  ) en attendant de passer un coup e fil a l'apple care demain.....a suivre

see you  :sleep:


----------



## moPod (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas compris ton problème...peut être que je suis trop émerveillé par mon MacBook Pro...!
Non allez j'arrête, franchement j'ai pas saisi ton problème.

moPod+


----------



## freddie380 (21 Mars 2006)

ah ne dites pas que je n'y pas de bonne volonté...j'etais encore dessus après 2 heure du matin...et les yeux commencaient a piquer.  pour resumer ,apres quelques tentatives j'ai eu un debut de resultat ; le mac book rentre bien en contact avec l'airport express, car j'ai trois ou quatre barres, et en fait ça doit se passer plus au niveau de la configuration , j'imagine...mais je vais passer un coup de fil a l'apple care et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre, enfin je l'espere....sinon autre chose , je me suis biens servi de l'assistant migration pour recuperer mes fichiers, mais je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur mes bookmarks de safari, firefox et shiira , ainsi que sur mes mails....mais bon , ça va bien pouvoir vite se resoudre...


----------



## moPod (26 Mars 2006)

Resalut à tous...!

Heu moi j'ai une petite question débile qui a déjà été abordée je sais mais dont je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution.
J'aimerais que mon MacBook Pro ne se mette pas en veille lorsque je le ferme mais pas tout le temps (possibilité de choisir car je ne veux que ca le fasse que la nuit  ).
Apparement, les portables de la pomme serait équipé d'un aimant par lequel le MacBook Pro reconntraît l'ordre de mise en veille. Je n'ouvrirai pas mon MacBook Pro, pas question donc je veux savoir si ca peut passer de manière logicielle...ou materielle mais extérieure ?

Merci bcp à tous...!

moPod+


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Mars 2006)

Et pourquoi faire ???


----------



## theveils.net (26 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Resalut à tous...!
> 
> Heu moi j'ai une petite question débile qui a déjà été abordée je sais mais dont je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution.
> J'aimerais que mon MacBook Pro ne se mette pas en veille lorsque je le ferme mais pas tout le temps (possibilité de choisir car je ne veux que ca le fasse que la nuit  ).
> ...



c'est déconseillé moPod, l'écran peut etre affecter par la chaleur qui se degage en partie du côté du clavier.


----------



## carojones (26 Mars 2006)

je vais surement faire du hors sujet mais j'ai besoin d'aide.

j'ai mon ibook G4 qui refuse de se charger sur secteur. il reconnait la prise, la petite icone change mais la batterie refuse de se charger, j'ai essayer une autre prise secteur ( la diode ne s'allume pas), mais rien, on a changé la batterie, tjs rien... serait ce la carte mèr? les boules il ya juste 1an1/2, plus garantie ... si il ya des bonnes ames pour me'aider...

merci


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mars 2006)

carojones a dit:
			
		

> je vais surement faire du hors sujet mais j'ai besoin d'aide.
> 
> j'ai mon ibook G4 qui refuse de se charger sur secteur. il reconnait la prise, la petite icone change mais la batterie refuse de se charger, j'ai essayer une autre prise secteur ( la diode ne s'allume pas), mais rien, on a changé la batterie, tjs rien... serait ce la carte mèr? les boules il ya juste 1an1/2, plus garantie ... si il ya des bonnes ames pour me'aider...
> 
> merci


Je ne serais pas si pessimiste .... je tenterais d'abord de tester ton alimentation sur un autre ibook (trouve un magasin complaisant pour la tester)


----------



## mfy2a (27 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> allez ok moi aussi lol !



je crois ke je suis tombé, la commande est prette dans mon panier, elle attend que le paiement.
le premier pas est donc fé, reste le second (appeller la banque pour augmenter ma CB), puis le grand saut (mettre ma CB en ligne ^^)
je serais alors en chutte libre jusqu'a qu'il arrive


----------



## tinibook (27 Mars 2006)

Sur les "anciens" PowerBook tu pouvais faire cette manip si ce dernier était relié à un écran externe. Je pense que pour le MacBook Pro cela doit être pareil...

Cependant je rejoins l'avis de theveils.net l'écran n'aime pas trop et si tu le fais souvent tu risque d'avoir un joli jaune pipi...


----------



## adils (27 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà les photos ! Bon que 5, c'est la limite mais elles sont représentatives
> 
> Alors ? Vous êtes contents hein ?!


 
 slt,
 Hé bien encore felecitations  en attendant le mien.....


----------



## cyberyoyo (27 Mars 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Sur les "anciens" PowerBook tu pouvais faire cette manip si ce dernier était relié à un écran externe. Je pense que pour le MacBook Pro cela doit être pareil...
> 
> Cependant je rejoins l'avis de theveils.net l'écran n'aime pas trop et si tu le fais souvent tu risque d'avoir un joli jaune pipi...


Surtout qu'à ce que je lis, les MBP chauffent plus que les PWB. Prudence donc


----------



## moPod (27 Mars 2006)

Heu, le mien chauffe mais c'est pas non plus une centrale nucléaire...


----------



## tinibook (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé un article publié sur le blog de Monsieur référence O'Grady. C'est assez bien foutu et complet pour un test comparé de "centrales nucléaires" comme le dit moPod.

Alors pour ceux qui ont la flemme de lire l'article et de convertir les Farhenheit (et non ce n'est pas une eau de toilette...  ) voilà le résumé:

Tout d'abord les machines:

PowerBook G4 1,5 GHz contre MacBook Pro 2*2 GHz avec pour les deux 2 Go de RAM et DD de 120 Go à 5400 tr/min.

Détecteur: Thermomètre Cooper Atkins.

Protocole: Lecture d'un DVD pendant la nuit et relevé des températures le matin. Les zones évaluées sont celles concernant les touches F1, F6 et F12 aussi bien en surface (clavier) que dessous.

Et voilà les résultats en °[C]:
PowerBook clavier : 44, 45, 47          MacBook Pro clavier: 42, 41, 41
               dessous: 43, 39, 38                          desous: 42, 44, 43

Conclusion: Le MacBook Pro dissipe plus de chaleur par la coque que le PB...Bonjour la grillade sur les cuisses ! Par contre, au niveau clavier, c'est un peu plus frais pour le MacBook Pro.

Peut-être que l'écran du MacBook Pro supporte mieux le fonctionnement avec le couvercle fermé que le PowerBook mais cela reste à confirmer... 

A relever aussi que parfois le MacBook Pro peut se convertir en véritable chauffage d'appoint avec une pointe de 52°. Samba do Brasil!


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mars 2006)

Bientôt, on pourra enfin dire d'un ordi : et en plus, il chauffe l'eau pour le café.


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mars 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion: Le MacBook Pro dissipe plus de chaleur par la coque que le PB...Bonjour la grillade sur les cuisses !



Supermoquette trouvait que cela lui faisait un bien fou entre les cuisses!!    .... je confirme   

.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette trouvait que cela lui faisait un bien fou entre les cuisses!!    .... je confirme
> 
> .


Et les photos ?


----------



## moPod (29 Mars 2006)

Je pense que le MBP dissipe plus par la coque que le PB car la carte mère comporte une double face alors que le PB est composé simple face seulement, donc la chauffe ne vient pas d'en dessous de la carte mère mais au dessus donc plus sur le clavier.

C'est la seul explication...et puis moi il me les chauffe bien les cuisses c'est agréable et je prefère ca à me bruler les doigts !

Largement 

moPod+


----------



## wolverine (29 Mars 2006)

salut !
Mopod je suis aller voir ta homepage c'est super sympa ! et le macbookpro arggg... j'en veux un !


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> Mopod je suis aller voir ta homepage c'est super sympa ! et le macbookpro arggg... j'en veux un !


ben moi je ne le veux plus, je l'attends  :king:  (combo)


----------



## moPod (29 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> Mopod je suis aller voir ta homepage c'est super sympa ! et le macbookpro arggg... j'en veux un !



merci pour ma homepage, c'est sympa. ben tu peux te rincer l'oeil sur les galeries dont "macbookprotisation" 

mopod+


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Mars 2006)

Ouais enfin c mieux de se rincer l'oeil sur une autre gallerie .....


----------



## moPod (29 Mars 2006)

Ah oué et laquelle espèce de petit per**** ?

lol moPod+


----------



## tinibook (29 Mars 2006)

:rateau: Tout est dans le titre!

Et voilà! Maintenant je vais être condamné au rafraîchissement de page bien névrotique pour les qques jours ( qui à dit semaines ?? :rateau: ) à venir!

Désolé moPod mais je crois que tu vas devoir supporter mon incruste encore un bout de temps...  
Oh, mais voilà je suis tout excité! La vie est belle, Apple fait des ordis fantastiques et MacG c'est de la balle...bref grosse overdose de bonheur!

@plus! :love:

edit: Pour le coup je vais devoir me trouver une signature!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

L'attente est longue


----------



## tinibook (29 Mars 2006)

Arff! Ca commence déjà avec les sueurs froides!!!

C'est fou comme, tout d'un coup, des petits mots peuvent devenir une vraie torture:

Délai d'expédition estimé: 10 avril 

Patience jeune Padawan!


----------



## wolverine (29 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je ne le veux plus, je l'attends  :king:  (combo)



argg... il va m'achever !!


----------



## moPod (29 Mars 2006)

ca va finir en tuerie complète ici !

ca va mal aller !

je vous donne tout de suite un lien direct vers la galerie de mon déballage ca va calmera 5 minutes !

http://www.scratworld.free.fr/galerie/macbookprotisation/galerie.html

Aller 2 minutes de répit 

moPod+


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2006)

Au fait moPod, t'as quoi comme APN ?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> ca va finir en tuerie complète ici !
> 
> ca va mal aller !
> 
> ...


2 minutes qui m'ont permit d'aller chercher la corde ...   .... arrête!!!!!

.


----------



## tinibook (30 Mars 2006)

Ayé! Je reviens de faire mumuse avec le Mabrouk de démo de la FNAC et oooooh! Mais qu'est ce qu'il est fin!
A vrai dire on ne se rend pas trop compte sur les photos mais là c'est vraiment slim super fast!

Bon je suis déjà en manque! C'est grave docteur? :rateau:


----------



## moPod (30 Mars 2006)

Pour information, j'ai un Sony Cybershot P93, et si c'est pour la qualité des photos, je sais, il m'étonne de plus en plus cet appareil.
Je l'ai payé 200&#8364; même pas, en promo, et vraiment, il superpasse tout ce que j'ai essayé ds cette catégorie jusque là.
Il fait 5 Mégapixels et je ne l'utilise que à 3 Mégapixels tellement la qualité me suffit 

L'attente est longue mais le cadeau est court, large et fin, alors tout va bien  (et pas de pensées sex***les svp !!)

Vous n'attendez pas tous pour rien 

moPod+


----------



## Ch'pitof (30 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

A y est enfin reçu mon portable hier soir!
J'ai du réfléchir 5 minutes avant d'oser ouvrir le carton tellement il est beau 

Le MBP est vraiment une superbe machine, comparé au compaq qui m'a suivi 3 ans la différence est énormissime! 

Pour ma 1ere expérience MAC je suis ravi il est réactif, joli, léger que du bonheur!
J'ai testé qqes trucs pour l'instant, front row est carrément extra, je n'arrive pas encore à lire les divx avec quicktime et sur VLC c'est vert je me pencherai la dessus demain!
L'écran est superbe, très lumineux; j'ai trouvé le son pas mauvais du tout!
Je pourrais en faire des pages, pr résumer c'est SUPER!!

En revanche, j'ai droit à un petit bruit, c'est vraiment léger il faut y penser pour le remarquer...
Et une fois la machine fermée, on a l'impression que l'écran est (très) légèrement concave vers le haut, osef 

Voila mes 1eres impressions de switcher heureux!

(Je me suis aussi offert un sac à dos crampler ou qqch du genre pour le mettre c'est vraiment bien fait)

Bonne soirée à vous et merci encore pour vos conseils et avis qui m'ont fait tenir depuis le 7 février^^

Ch'pitof


----------



## tinibook (30 Mars 2006)

Félicitations pour le bébé! On attend les photos (apparemment c'est ici) et commentaires plus poussés (je les ai pas encore trouvés  !) 

Ca me fait penser qu'iScream n'a toujours pas mis ses chtites photos!


----------



## wolverine (30 Mars 2006)

felicitations pour ton switch  le macbook pro est vraiment magnifique snif .....encore un qui vas me faire craquer !


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mars 2006)

N'oublie pas le petit baiser du soir sur sa pomme .... il parait que cela lui fait un bien fou ...


----------



## iScream (31 Mars 2006)

Bin bin ... J'm'absente qq semaine et je trouve ce forum tjs en action ??? :rateau:
Ah !!!! à ce que j'ai pu lire le MBP a fait de nouveaux heureux  ...
Quant au mien je vous dis... je l'ai depuis 3 semaines et il ne cesse de m'épater !!!! Et encore, j'vous parle pas des potes... "Waouh la cache !! C 'est quel marque ton PC :hein: ?? Il déchire tout" Et là, Stupéfaction à ma réponse... "C'est pas un PC mONsieur... Ca c'est "Made in Apple"" et là le choc des civilisations... et... de nouveaux switcheurs de la pomme  C'est dingue quand meme l'imact que la machine a sur les autres...

En ce qui concerne les news de ma machine, je n'ai tjs pas de bruit  et désolé moPod mais mon écran est nickel  Mais bon... J'aurai eu un pixel de naze comem toi je crois que ça n'aurai en rien altéré ce plaisir a chaque démarrage... Il chauffe tjs (mais bon comme moPod dit, ce n'est pas une  centrale nucléaire non plus ) Avec 512 de ram je m'en sors tjs aussi bien, et en ce qui concerne Rosetta j'l'ai demandé en mariage... enfin un prénom féminin qui ne procure que du bonheur, sans faire dépenser d'argent en plus :love:
La reception WiFi est tjs excellente, l'ecran tjs aussi lumineux, l'ordi tjs aussi réactif etc... Soit, que du bonheur... Dites moPod, tinibook, Jo' etc... Vous n'avez pas remarqué qu'il n'y a plus personne qui critiquent ??? lol :mouais: Allez à trés bientot...


----------



## Kan (31 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous !

Voila je poste pas souvent car pas vraiment le temps et puis beaucoup de gens compétents répondent déjà très bien aux questions portant sur l'univers mac et je les en remercient..!

Cette fois ci c'est moi qui ai besoin d'aide ou du moins d'un eclaircissement...

Voila j'ai une commande de Macbook pro en attente et en dernier numero de code en date sur APE j'ai ceci : 

31 mar 0686 14booking slot obtainedApple Shanghai31 mar 06

Ai je une chance de l'avoir demain..?  Voici ma petite question anodine, la date d'ETA etait prevu au 4 avril jusqu'a aujourd'hui..

Merci par avance de vos informations.


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,



			
				Kan a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Voila je poste pas souvent car pas vraiment le temps et puis beaucoup de gens compétents répondent déjà très bien aux questions portant sur l'univers mac et je les en remercient..!
> 
> ...


Il indique juste que ton MBP est prêt à décoller de Shanghai.. il y a encore des transits à faire et comme demain c'est le weekend il n'y a pas de livraison. Essayes de regarder soit sur le site de TNT soit UPS...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (31 Mars 2006)

Kan a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Voila je poste pas souvent car pas vraiment le temps et puis beaucoup de gens compétents répondent déjà très bien aux questions portant sur l'univers mac et je les en remercient..!
> 
> ...



Tu devrai le recevoir Mercredi je pense, le mien depart un samedi soir.. arrivé mercredi


----------



## tarvan (1 Avril 2006)

A quelle date de votre commande de MacBoook Pro ? et le numéro de série qui commence par W86*12*XXXX (Date fabrication *SEMAINE 12*)

La mienne, la livraison est prévu pour 3 ou 4 avril.
Actuel il est à Hollande depuis hier soir
Il est parti depuis 25 mars à Shanghai

Suivi : 
31 mar 06		booking slot obtained	       Apple Shanghai	         31 mar 06

Par contre, le suivi de TNT est tjs introuvable, il faut attendre jusqu'à demain soir, il s'affiche le suivi vers la France


----------



## la fraise (1 Avril 2006)

et bien je vais me la permettre la petite critique.... je l'ai depuis 10jours et honnetement : c'est lui le plus bo, le mien  ... mais il est bruyant ce con : ' en haut à gauche et ça s'arrete si on je met la luminosité au max'...... et en plus la batterie m'a déjà été remplacée ( oui oui, après 10 jours :mouais:  )..

alors il est bo mais un pe capricieux. mais bo.


----------



## Mulholland Max (1 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà les photos ! Bon que 5, c'est la limite mais elles sont représentatives
> 
> Alors ? Vous êtes contents hein ?!


Z'ont plus la sortie TV les Mac Book Pro ?


----------



## moPod (2 Avril 2006)

Hey non ils n'ont plus la sortie TV les MacBook Pro...Perso, ca ne me gène pas j'ai l'adaptateur mais ca doit un peu gêner ce qui était habitué à ne pas l'avoir et à brancher directement. Mais bon, moins de port, ca fait plus zoli et puis jtrouve que la sortie TV doit progressivement décliner pour laisser place aux nouveaux standard parce qu'il faut bien commencer un jour...

moPod+


----------



## tarvan (2 Avril 2006)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de Apple Store qui dit : 

"Votre commande devrait être livrée en début de semaine prochaine, le 3 ou le 4 avril. Tout se déroule normalement en ce qui concerne le transit de votre commande. Le nom du transporteur ne nous est pas encore communiqué mais les informations devraient apparaître sur notre site internet dans le week-end." 

Etrange il ne sait pas encore pour le nom de transport. 
Je sais c'est TNT qui me livre 3 ou 4 avril. 

Actuellement, je regarde le suivi de commande : 
Current Delivery Status 
In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule 
01 Apr 2006 
Transport : FLEX POSTAL & HUB NL 

Actuellement, il est à Hollande. 
Il peut me livrer demain après midi ou après demain, c'est rapide  
Par contre, le numéro de suivi de TNT est tjs introuvable.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2006)

tarvan a dit:
			
		

> JEtrange il ne sait pas encore pour le nom de transport.
> Je sais c'est TNT qui me livre 3 ou 4 avril.


Heu comment tu sais que c'est TNT ?


----------



## tarvan (2 Avril 2006)

Comme d'habitude, il me livre toujours c'est TNT peu UPS

Comment on sait le nom de transport, suffit de regarder le numéro :

TNT : 0034XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (Seulement CHIFFRE)
UPS : 1ZW7XXXXXXXXXXXX (les deux LETTRE + CHIFFRE)


----------



## tarvan (2 Avril 2006)

Simplement, tu entres le site de http://www.apecode.com, tu tapes ton numéro de commande Apple Store
Tu vois qu'il y a un lien vers TNT.
Actuellement il est toujours introuvable.
Dès ce soir, il s'affiche car TNT travaille dès DIMANCHE SOIR.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2006)

OK, je pensais que tu n'avais pas encore les numéros de transfert vers le transporteur...

Dans ce cas attends plutôt demain pour savoir un peu plus


----------



## tarvan (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai le numéro de suivi 0034XXXXXXXXXXXXXX dans le ETAT DE COMMANDE APPLE STORE
Donc, je surveille pour SUIVI dès ce soir à partir 18h00  
Date livraison estimé 3 ou 4 avril


----------



## moPod (2 Avril 2006)

eh ben voila ca approche !
j'espère que ta machine te plaira, et qu'elle comblera tes attentes.
pour ma part, tjrs le même constat, c'est le portable que j'attendais depuis longtemps 

mopod+


----------



## tarvan (2 Avril 2006)

LOL, vous avez reçu votre MacBook Pro à quelle TRANSPORT ?
C'est TNT qui vous livre en 1 à 2 jours depuis à Hollande ?


----------



## scoobyfloo (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!!
Je m'appelle Floriane j'ai 18 ans et j'aimerai à la fin de l'année m'acheter un MAC ce qui sera tout nouveau pour moi qui n'ai jamais cotoyé de MAC ni de pres ni de loin!
Le probleme c'est que je voulais un MAC portable mais on m'a dit qu'en terme de protable les PC etait plus performant et donc qu'il valait mieux que je me tourne vers un MAC non portable (dsl mais je ne suis po tt a fait habitué a parler de iMac, MacBook pro etc ...:rose: ).
Donc je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez et si vous pouviez me guider pour mon futur achat ?
Merci d'avance à tous et à Macgeneration qui est un très bon site !!!  
Je compte sur vous !

Flo la paumée !!!


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

scoobyfloo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!
> Je m'appelle Floriane j'ai 18 ans et j'aimerai à la fin de l'année m'acheter un MAC ce qui sera tout nouveau pour moi qui n'ai jamais cotoyé de MAC ni de pres ni de loin!
> Le probleme c'est que je voulais un MAC portable mais on m'a dit qu'en terme de protable les PC etait plus performant et donc qu'il valait mieux que je me tourne vers un MAC non portable (dsl mais je ne suis po tt a fait habitué a parler de iMac, MacBook pro etc ...:rose: ).
> Donc je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez et si vous pouviez me guider pour mon futur achat ?
> ...


 

tout d'abord, dis nous quelle utilisation veux tu en faire ?


----------



## scoobyfloo (3 Avril 2006)

Ce serai pour travailler sur des montages vidéo et photo ...


----------



## Tyler (3 Avril 2006)

Macbookpro.C'est ce qu'il te faut.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Avril 2006)

scoobyfloo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!
> Je m'appelle Floriane j'ai 18 ans et j'aimerai à la fin de l'année m'acheter un MAC ce qui sera tout nouveau pour moi qui n'ai jamais cotoyé de MAC ni de pres ni de loin!
> Le probleme c'est que je voulais un MAC portable mais on m'a dit qu'en terme de protable les PC etait plus performant et donc qu'il valait mieux que je me tourne vers un MAC non portable (dsl mais je ne suis po tt a fait habitué a parler de iMac, MacBook pro etc ...:rose: ).
> Donc je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez et si vous pouviez me guider pour mon futur achat ?
> ...


:modo: Plutôt que de poster plusieurs fois le même message, tu devrais ouvrir un sujet concernant ta demande.


----------



## ultrabody (3 Avril 2006)

scoobyfloo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!!
> Je m'appelle Floriane j'ai 18 ans et j'aimerai à la fin de l'année m'acheter un MAC ce qui sera tout nouveau pour moi qui n'ai jamais cotoyé de MAC ni de pres ni de loin!
> Le probleme c'est que je voulais un MAC portable mais on m'a dit qu'en terme de protable les PC etait plus performant et donc qu'il valait mieux que je me tourne vers un MAC non portable (dsl mais je ne suis po tt a fait habitué a parler de iMac, MacBook pro etc ...:rose: ).
> Donc je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez et si vous pouviez me guider pour mon futur achat ?
> ...


 
pour faire de la vidéo il va falloir ajouter de la ram...


----------



## moPod (3 Avril 2006)

Photo et vidéo ? C'est MacBook Pro...!

Quel super slogan lol 

moPod+


----------



## iScream (3 Avril 2006)

Alors comme ca tu cherche un mac... T'es vraiment sûre  ?  Attention... Tu pourras plus t'en passer  :rateau::love: 
Photo et vidéo ? J'reprend moPod... Il te faut un MacBookPro...  Certes le prix est un peu élevé mais trés vite tu te rendras compte qu'il n'y a pas mieux... En plus il tient chaud...  N'EST CE PAS MOPOD ???!!!!!  lol mdr... 
J'te rassure la plupart des critiques ne sont que subjectives... Il n'y a que des qualités s't'ordi... Il ne chauffe pas  excessivement, il ne fait aucun bruit (arrêtons de faire la psychose sur "ces" bruits), il est beau, l'écran est magnifique, et il décoiffe !!! Soit.. Que des qualités...


----------



## yvan_le_fou (4 Avril 2006)

ATTENTION   C'est une véritable arnaque !!!!!!! N'achetez surtout pas le MBP !!!!!


Il vaut absolument rien, c'est une mystification organisé par Jobs !!!!!!!



.....

Nan, je déconne ..... plus que 18 jours avant de recevoir mon MBP namoi 



Compteur ----> J-18


----------



## Nanoux (4 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

Force de lectures, je me demande ce que ma fille étudiante doit s'offrir: super okaz sur refurb Apple ou Macbook pro. Help les jeun's.
Elle est étudiante et ne s'intéresse qu'a la zi et au chat. 
Merci de vos conseil avisés.


----------



## wadju (4 Avril 2006)

Salut, j'ai commandé le Macbook Pro le 31 mars... J'ai eu des soucis pour payer par ebanking, le mail était illisible et les données que l'ont m'a fourni par téléphone n'étais pas juste => j'ai donc perdu 4 jours dans la livraison!!!

Sinon j'ai acheté le MacBook Pro - 2.0GHz avec 1 Go(1x1 Go), DD 100 Go (5400 tr/min) et 3 ans de garantie pièces et main d'oeuvre, pour seulement 3'033 CHF TTC => 1915 Euro!

Je le reçois le 12 avril...

C'est la première fois que j'essaye un mac et je suis trop impatient de faire le changement!!!

Merci pour tous tes commentaires moPod et les autres!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Un macbook Pro pour juste du chat et écouter de la zik ? Joli cadeau mais un petit ibook ira parfaitement a ta fille  . 

Cependant attend peut etre un nouvel ibook va sortir ce mois ci donc wait and see


----------



## Nanoux (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un macbook Pro pour juste du chat et écouter de la zik ? Joli cadeau mais un petit ibook ira parfaitement a ta fille  .
> 
> Cependant attend peut etre un nouvel ibook va sortir ce mois ci donc wait and see



Merci toi poête Antillais, ma fille est née 1 siècle après toi !. Mais n'est pas une enfant gatée malgrè tout. Etudiante travailleuse, et parfois fourmi.
J'avais un Ibook (à titre profesionnel) que nous avion baptisé Babybook en comparaison du powerbook, ces merveilles lui convenait. A ce jour, elle vudrait s'équiper de façon indépendante, mais nous ne savons pas comment. les offres G5 brdées sont tententees, mais...
Merci de ton aide


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Moi même étudiant , j'attendrai un tout petit peu et prendrait un ibook intel  .


----------



## Nanoux (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi même étudiant , j'attendrai un tout petit peu et prendrait un ibook intel  .



Patence donc ton conseil est source de sagesse. Merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Nanoux a dit:
			
		

> Patence donc ton conseil est source de sagesse. Merci.




De rien


----------



## mj.a770 (4 Avril 2006)

salut
je suis nouveau sur Mac, je viens d'acheter le MBP, je suis sincerement satisfait malgré les petites nuisances sonores, mais il y'a egalement des petits conflits avec la lecture de film et la juxtaposition de sous titre.
J'ai besoin d'aide pour désactiver le pare-feu ou le routeur qui m'empeche d'entrer dans cetains programme. 
j'attends vos reponses merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Le pare-feu rien de plus simple tu vas dans Préferences Systeme puis dans Partage ensuite " Coupe Feu " et là tu configures la chose  . 

Les conflits suite a lecture des sous titres c avec un dvd ou un divx ? Si c un dvd le lecteur a peut etre un défaut donc envoies le a Apple , on sait jamais


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le pare-feu rien de plus simple tu vas dans Préferences Systeme puis dans Partage ensuite " Coupe Feu " et là tu configures la chose  .



Euh ? Il me semblait que sur Mac le pare-feu etait desactive par defaut ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? Il me semblait que sur Mac le pare-feu etait desactive par defaut ?



Oui mais peut etre que par mes gardes il l'a remit


----------



## moPod (4 Avril 2006)

wadju a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai commandé le Macbook Pro le 31 mars... J'ai eu des soucis pour payer par ebanking, le mail était illisible et les données que l'ont m'a fourni par téléphone n'étais pas juste => j'ai donc perdu 4 jours dans la livraison!!!
> 
> Sinon j'ai acheté le MacBook Pro - 2.0GHz avec 1 Go(1x1 Go), DD 100 Go (5400 tr/min) et 3 ans de garantie pièces et main d'oeuvre, pour seulement 3'033 CHF TTC => 1915 Euro!
> 
> ...



Mais dis moi, comment tu as réussi à payer ce prix là pour cette config, moi j'ai payé 1977 pour le priemier modèle sans options lol...

Ouaiiiiiin, m'en fou le mien il est mieu na !

lol, j'espère qu'il te plaira, profites en bien.

moPod+


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Mopod c logique il l'a achété en Suisse et cela est bcp moins cher


----------



## bengalen (4 Avril 2006)

pas forcément, il a du avoir une très bonne offre car autrement tout les prix ce valent


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Non !


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? Il me semblait que sur Mac le pare-feu etait desactive par defaut ?


Non, au contraire, sous OS X le pare-feu est activé par défaut. En revanche, si tu active par exemple le partage de fichiers Windows, la règle qui permet d'autoriser les échange est ajoutée automatiquement au niveau du pare-feu.


----------



## SupaPictave (4 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire, sous OS X le pare-feu est activé par défaut. En revanche, si tu active par exemple le partage de fichiers Windows, la règle qui permet d'autoriser les échange est ajoutée automatiquement au niveau du pare-feu.



Marrant, chez moi il était pas activé... Je viens de le faire à l'instant même. J'aime beaucoup la simplicité de ce Firewall d'ailleurs, c'est clair et limpide. Je m'étonnais de ne pas voir la section Coupe-Feu renseignée dans les infos système, maintenant c'est bon.
Je n'ai pas de firewall matériel (routeur et tout le tremblement), alors ça peut aider.

Sinon j'ai enfin revendu mon PC, à bon prix... Alors, Macbook?


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Pareil, en verifiant, il n'est pas active par defaut. Ca dependrait de la machine ??!?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Allez savoir


----------



## adils (4 Avril 2006)

slt ,
Bas mon MacBook Pro est dispo, je vais allez le chercher d  ke je kite le taf, kom je l'ai pris à la fnac, ils m'on envoyé un sms, jvous tients au courant pr la surprise 
Merci,.......


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave, HmJ et StJohnPerse est-ce que vous êtes derrière un routeur ??? si c'est le cas, c'est peut-être l'explication.

Perso, je ne suis pas du tout derrière un routeur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Non , je ne le suis pas


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non , je ne le suis pas


Ben voilà t'as ruiné mon hypothèse...


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà t'as ruiné mon hypothèse...




Si susceptible que ca ?


----------



## macdeck (4 Avril 2006)

wadju a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai commandé le Macbook Pro le 31 mars... J'ai eu des soucis pour payer par ebanking, le mail était illisible et les données que l'ont m'a fourni par téléphone n'étais pas juste => j'ai donc perdu 4 jours dans la livraison!!!
> 
> Sinon j'ai acheté le MacBook Pro - 2.0GHz avec 1 Go(1x1 Go), DD 100 Go (5400 tr/min) et 3 ans de garantie pièces et main d'oeuvre, pour seulement 3'033 CHF TTC => 1915 Euro!
> 
> ...



euh c'est quoi l'astuce pour le payer à ce prix là ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Il est en SUISSE , le monsieur


----------



## iScream (4 Avril 2006)

Ouais bin ne vous plaignez pas !!!! Moi, ici en Martinique, j'ai payé 2399&#8364; le premier modèle sans aucune option... donc... :-(


----------



## ultrabody (4 Avril 2006)

je pensais que les prix étaient les mm .....


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Bien non


----------



## wadju (4 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis moi, comment tu as réussi à payer ce prix là pour cette config, moi j'ai payé 1977 pour le priemier modèle sans options lol...
> 
> Ouaiiiiiin, m'en fou le mien il est mieu na !
> 
> ...


 
Salut, c'est l'offre neptun reservé au étudiant universitaire suisse...

https://store.ethz.ch/cgi-bin/offer.fastpl?language=f

Et en plus on a la TVA à 7.4%....

@+


----------



## tinibook (4 Avril 2006)

C'est beau la Suisse quand on aime le mac


----------



## wolverine (4 Avril 2006)

meme sans mac la suisse c'est magnifique !!


----------



## macdeck (4 Avril 2006)

wadju a dit:
			
		

> Salut, c'est l'offre neptun reservé au étudiant universitaire suisse...
> 
> https://store.ethz.ch/cgi-bin/offer.fastpl?language=f
> 
> ...


héhé, j'ai regardé l'applestore : en suisse, le macbook pro 2Ghz + applecare 3 ans = macbook pro 2Ghz sans garantie en france (2700&#8364
soit finalement 440 &#8364; de moins en suisse ...


----------



## moPod (4 Avril 2006)

Eh ben, la Suisse c'est magique !
Même avec la réduction de l'Education Nationale de mon père, je n'arrive que à 1977&#8364; pour le premier modèle...
Peut être que les revenus ne sont pas les mêmes pour les suisses...et donc le pouvoir d'achat.

moPod+


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2006)

Mon 2.16 Ghz part le 6 avril...content moi être


----------



## tinibook (4 Avril 2006)

Toi de patience te armer tu devras !


----------



## wadju (5 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, la Suisse c'est magique !
> Même avec la réduction de l'Education Nationale de mon père, je n'arrive que à 1977 pour le premier modèle...
> Peut être que les revenus ne sont pas les mêmes pour les suisses...et donc le pouvoir d'achat.
> 
> moPod+


 
En suisse on gagne pas mal plus qu'en France... Donc ç'aurait du être l'opposé, mais le gros problème c'est la TVA...elle est bcp trop haute en France!


----------



## federal (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur le forum de Macgé ^^
J'ai commandé sur AppleStore le MacBook Pro 1,87ghz avec l'offre étudiants MIPE, mais sur la facture il est écrit que mon MacBook Pro est cadencé à 1,67ghz. Je m'inquiète ou j'attends impatiement la livraison ?



J'ai vraiment hâte de switcher, mon portable sony commence sérieusement à m'agacer -_-


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non, au contraire, sous OS X le pare-feu est activé par défaut. En revanche, si tu active par exemple le partage de fichiers Windows, la règle qui permet d'autoriser les échange est ajoutée automatiquement au niveau du pare-feu.



Verifie si tu veux, le firewall d'OS X est *deactive* par defaut.


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

wadju a dit:
			
		

> En suisse on gagne pas mal plus qu'en France... Donc ç'aurait du être l'opposé, mais le gros problème c'est la TVA...elle est bcp trop haute en France!



Exact : US, Japon, Suisse, France, les prix sont partout pareil chez Apple. Mais passer de 19,6% a 5% de taxes change tout !


----------



## scoobyfloo (5 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup à tous de m'avoir répondu !!!  
Au moins là je suis fixée et j'en avais bien besoin!


----------



## NightWalker (5 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Verifie si tu veux, le firewall d'OS X est *deactive* par defaut.


Désolé, mais sur les deux iMac G5 17" et 20" qu'on a le firewall est activé par défaut...


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais sur les deux iMac G5 17" et 20" qu'on a le firewall est activé par défaut...



Ben elle est bonne celle-la. Je te propose de creer un fil "votre parametrage par defaut du firewall"... Dingue ca...


----------



## La mouette (5 Avril 2006)

Je suis un petit n'enfant qui attend son joujoux... 

Date d'arrivée prévu ( selon mail de Apple) le 12 avril...:love:


----------



## wolverine (5 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un petit n'enfant qui attend son joujoux...
> 
> Date d'arrivée prévu ( selon mail de Apple) le 12 avril...:love:



arrg .....vous me faites craquer arretezzzz  !!!


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> arrg .....vous me faites craquer arretezzzz  !!!



+1 !


----------



## Brips (5 Avril 2006)

ca y est  je l'ai reçu de justesse, TNT n'a pas trouver mon nom sur l'interphone cet aprem, j'ai du aller chercher au dépot, je suis arrivé 5 min avant la fermeture 
et je vous écris de mon macbook pro, ca me fait tout drole, mon premier mac, il boude méchamment le pc fixe à coté mdr 

je vous le dit, l'attente vaut le coup, que du bonheur, sinon j'entends pas de bruit suspect, en fait, j'entends pas de bruit du tout, il s'est mis à jour a peine démarrer  j'ai redémarrer et la je fais mumuse avec photo booth  
bref que du bonheur !!! si ce n'est que je suis perdu dans les touches autres que a-z  lol
sinon je capte le réseau wifi du voisin 

au niveau de la chauffe, c'est sur il chauffe, mais j'ai la dernière version apparemment W8612 donc il parait qu'il y a quelques améliorations,en tout cas, pour l'instant c'est que du bonheur !!!

la frappe des touches est vraiment agréable et que dire d'autres 
je crois que je vais continuer a lire le petit manuel @pluche


----------



## wolverine (5 Avril 2006)

félicitations tu as une machine magnifique  , par contre on veut des photos !!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

Brips a dit:
			
		

> ca y est  je l'ai reçu de justesse, TNT n'a pas trouver mon nom sur l'interphone cet aprem, j'ai du aller chercher au dépot, je suis arrivé 5 min avant la fermeture
> et je vous écris de mon macbook pro, ca me fait tout drole, mon premier mac, il boude méchamment le pc fixe à coté mdr
> 
> je vous le dit, l'attente vaut le coup, que du bonheur, sinon j'entends pas de bruit suspect, en fait, j'entends pas de bruit du tout, il s'est mis à jour a peine démarrer  j'ai redémarrer et la je fais mumuse avec photo booth
> ...


Quelle faute de goût!! ... laisser son pc à coté de son mac ...  


.


----------



## wolverine (5 Avril 2006)

lol ! c'est pour apprecier encore plus son macbook pro !


----------



## moPod (5 Avril 2006)

Mais même seul sur son bureau, le MacBook Pro est magnifique,...le mettre à côté du PC bouseux (et de plus fixe !) fait penser que tous les designers ont été engagés chez Apples ces 20 dernières années...

Enfin bon, j'ai hate de pouvoir tester Boot Camp, j'ai éjà fait la mise-à-jour mais c'est la place qui me manque..., je vais donc tout sauvgarder, j'ai déjà subi un fois, ca suffit 

moPod+


----------



## Tyler (5 Avril 2006)

Impec.

Reçu ce matin.

Cet ordi est magistral.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Avril 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Impec.
> Reçu ce matin.
> Cet ordi est magistral.


  

Urgent!! .... PC à vendre ... pas cher ....  


:love:


----------



## Brips (5 Avril 2006)

pour info, sur le bureau il y a juste l'écran plat, qui est de bonne facture qd meme, donc ça ne choque pas trop je vous raussure. meme si le mac est quand meme plus zoli


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Brips a dit:
			
		

> pour info, sur le bureau il y a juste l'écran plat, qui est de bonne facture qd meme, donc ça ne choque pas trop je vous raussure. meme si le mac est quand meme plus zoli


Branche ton écran plat sur ton mac ... et place-le en mode étendu .... que du bonheur!


----------



## theveils.net (6 Avril 2006)

federal a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur le forum de Macgé ^^
> J'ai commandé sur AppleStore le MacBook Pro 1,87ghz avec l'offre étudiants MIPE, mais sur la facture il est écrit que mon MacBook Pro est cadencé à 1,67ghz. Je m'inquiète ou j'attends impatiement la livraison ?



T'inquiète pas, c'était la même chose à ma commande Mipe, le site mipe apres la premiere page n'est pas a jour. Mais tu recevras belle et bien un 1.83. D'ailleurs les boobook 1.67 Mhz n'existent pas.
Le mien arrive demain matin apres son voyage a Nantes (erreur made in TNT). Allez dans une semaine et demi il est sur ton bureau.


----------



## wadju (7 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde!

Voici l'état de ma commande:



Delivery noteLinePurchase OrderBox CntPart IdQtyDate Actual StatusCode Actual StatusStatus DescriptionShipping PointETA[SIZE=-1]Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL8035670748000020W79xxxxxx1MA464SM/A106 apr 0686 14booking slot obtainedApple Shanghai06 apr 06 06 apr 0630 10departed directNLAMS0707 apr 0606 apr 0640 69accept scanned at EDCNLAMS0711 apr 0602 apr 0632 55flight departedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai11 apr 0602 apr 0632 05Flight BookedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai 01 apr 0600 04Picking confirmed, EDI receivedApple Shanghai 01 apr 0630 63handover at supplierApple Shanghai11 apr 0601 apr 0630 61Consignment Booking received from supplierKuehne & Nagel Shanghai11 apr 06[/SIZE]


Quand est-ce que vous pensez que je vais recevoir mon MBP? Est-ce que je peux me fier à leur premier date 12 avril??

Merci les gars!


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

Mais pourquoi tant d'agitation?  
Mais oui! Tu vas bien le recevoir dans les délais ton MBP  Il faut juste être patient... ce qui est assez difficile je l'avoue 

:modo: Par contre je te déconseille de balancer en live ton numéro de tracking! On est jamais trop prudent... 

edit: J'aime bien les merci mais je préfère les coups de boule! :love:


----------



## wadju (7 Avril 2006)

Merci TinyBook


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

07 avr. 2006 	13:04 	Amsterdam 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 avr. 2006 	08:27 	Shanghai 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
05 avr. 2006 	10:06 	Shanghai 	Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## moPod (7 Avril 2006)

Eh ben ca va arriver !!
Rohhhhhh, elle est magnifique cette machine   

moPod+


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben ca va arriver !!
> Rohhhhhh, elle est magnifique cette machine
> 
> moPod+



J'ai vraiment hâte


----------



## tinibook (7 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 07 avr. 2006 	13:04 	Amsterdam 	Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 06 avr. 2006 	08:27 	Shanghai 	Shipped From Originating Depot
> 05 avr. 2006 	10:06 	Shanghai 	Consignment Received At Transit Point



Oh! Qu'est-ce que c'est beau...
Pour moi c'est comme de l'alexandrin!! :love:  
On se calme... je suis calme... là... tout doux bien zen...  Nooon! Ne pas penser au tracker :rateau:


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Oh! Qu'est-ce que c'est beau...
> Pour moi c'est comme de l'alexandrin!! :love:
> On se calme... je suis calme... là... tout doux bien zen...  Nooon! Ne pas penser au tracker :rateau:



Bin alors TiniBook ???? Et ton ti' Book ??? Tu vas le quitter ???   Ah la la... Que du plaisir sur MBP... Enfin tu verras par toi même.. enfin bon, si tu le reçois un jour mdr !!!  Ah !! j'déconne !!! Soit Patient ca ne devrait pas trop tarder !!! Et bon, le MBP est beaucoup plus réactif que les services postaux PTDR  Heureusement pour nous d'ailleurs... Ca mérite bien encore un peu de patience... De tte facon il faut te préparer au coup d'foudre  Tu pourras plus t'en passer...


----------



## moPod (7 Avril 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est réaliste cet iScream...!

Franchement, qu'un possésseur de MBP vienne ici et ose me dire qu'il n'est pas tombé "amoureux" de sa machine...!

Ya surement un couillon qui va venir me le dire mais c'est pas grave, ca fait de l'animation


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il est réaliste cet iScream...!
> 
> Franchement, qu'un possésseur de MBP vienne ici et ose me dire qu'il n'est pas tombé "amoureux" de sa machine...!
> 
> Ya surement un couillon qui va venir me le dire mais c'est pas grave, ca fait de l'animation


AAaaawwWWW ... Fichtre ce que vous etes de mauvaise mOnsieur moPod... Vous savez trés bien que ce n'est pas possible, il n'y a pas de gens d'aussi mauvaise foi  !!!

PTDR !!! Je pense que t'as raison moPod  On a déjà pu constater d'ailleurs !!!! lol  Mais bon.. Comme tu dis, ca fait de l'animation lol


----------



## iScream (7 Avril 2006)

Au fait moPod t'as éssayer BootCamp ??? T'as testé ac les jeux ? Ca marche du tonnerre !!! Dis moi tu t'es pas renseigné par hasard pour de la mémoire ? Un p'tit conseil à me donner ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Avril 2006)

Vous devez vous éclater avec ce mac


----------



## tinibook (8 Avril 2006)

iScream a dit:
			
		

> Bin alors TiniBook ???? Et ton ti' Book ??? Tu vas le quitter ???


Mmmm! Attention! Mon chtit Book mérite le respect... C'est mon premier mac! :love: Il ne m'a jamais causer une seule emmerde et m'a fait découvrir OSX c'est dire si cela va être difficile de m'en séparer... 



			
				iScream a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la... Que du plaisir sur MBP... Enfin tu verras par toi même.. enfin bon, si tu le reçois un jour mdr !!!  Ah !! j'déconne !!! Soit Patient ca ne devrait pas trop tarder !!!


Ah! La zen attitude! Ca vous forge le caractère cette attente, c'est presque tantrique!! 
Si tout va bien je le reçois la semaine prochaine. Si vous voulez poster vos commentaires vous pouvez le faire ici.  



			
				iScream a dit:
			
		

> Et bon, le MBP est beaucoup plus réactif que les services postaux PTDR  Heureusement pour nous d'ailleurs... Ca mérite bien encore un peu de patience... De tte facon il faut te préparer au coup d'foudre  Tu pourras plus t'en passer...


J'arrête pas de baver sur le MBP! :love: Le coup de foudre est déjà là! J'espère qu'il ne me décevra pas!



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous devez vous éclater avec ce mac


J'espère bientôt faire de même, na!


----------



## iScream (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous devez vous éclater avec ce mac



 tu peux pas mieux dire !!!!!!! Je l'AAAAIIIIIIIMMMMMEEEEEE !!!! (Par contre je connais une demoiselle qui l'aime un peu mois, limite elle en est jalouse car je passe plus de temps dessus que sur elle :rateau: Euh... Du moins... Je rectifis, je passe plus de temps "AVEC" qu'avec elle  Là c'est mieux ca évite les sous entendus lol Ptdr


----------



## iScream (8 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête pas de baver sur le MBP! :love: Le coup de foudre est déjà là! J'espère qu'il ne me décevra pas!
> 
> 
> J'espère bientôt faire de même, na!



Allez Tini' plus que quelques jours avant que tu ne viennes exploser le serveur MacGé sur ce topic avec toutes tes impressions... Positives !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

08 avr. 2006 	08:19 	Zurich 	Import Received 
08 avr. 2006 	06:09 	Geneva 	Released From Customs 
07 avr. 2006 	18:53 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 avr. 2006 	13:04 	Amsterdam 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
06 avr. 2006 	08:27 	Shanghai 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
05 avr. 2006 	10:06 	Shanghai 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Il est en Suisse :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

Je m'incruste un peu dans le sujet car je n'ai pas suivi la totalité de la discussion 
Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous ont déjà reçu (pour ceux qui ont reçu leur MacBook pro récemment) la révision D (W8611) ou la révision C (W8610) dont Apple Insider parlait il y a quelque jours?

J'aimerais savoir si certain problèmes avaient été résolu sur ces révisions?


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'incruste un peu dans le sujet car je n'ai pas suivi la totalité de la discussion
> Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous ont déjà reçu (pour ceux qui ont reçu leur MacBook pro récemment) la révision D (W8611) ou la révision C (W8610) dont Apple Insider parlait il y a quelque jours?
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si certain problèmes avaient été résolu sur ces révisions?



 je te le dirais lorsque mon MBP aura fini de faire du tourisme entre Genève et Zürich


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je te le dirais lorsque mon MBP aura fini de faire du tourisme entre Genève et Zürich



Ah ces MacBook Pro alors! C'est comme les femmes, ça adore le lèche vitrine 
Tiens moi au courant en tou cas


----------



## wadju (8 Avril 2006)

Salut, la mouette!

T'es sur Genève? Tu regardes ou ton itinéraire aussi précis?


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2006)

http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=CH&genericSiteIdent=

et tu rentres ton numéro de transporteur TNT


----------



## wadju (8 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=CH&genericSiteIdent=
> 
> et tu rentres ton numéro de transporteur TNT


 
Je crois pas que je l'ai déjà mon numéro de transporteur.... surement lundi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces MacBook Pro alors! C'est comme les femmes, ça adore le lèche vitrine
> Tiens moi au courant en tou cas




Tu comptes acheter un MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes acheter un MacBook Pro ?



Non pas vraiment 

J'attends toujours l'iBook mais dès qu'il arrivera je le comparerai au MacBook Pro pour savoir lequel est le plus avantageux!
Surtout que d'ici la sortie du nouveau iBook, le MacBook Pro en sera déjà à la révision D et sera donc plus fiable que l'iBook 
Donc je m'informe pour savoir ce qu'il en ait des problèmes du MacBook pro et voir si il disparaissent peu à peu avec les nouvelles versions!

Mais j'attends toujours l'ibook! Je ne prendrais que le MacBook Pro si le nouvel iBook me déçoit


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment
> 
> J'attends toujours l'iBook mais dès qu'il arrivera je le comparerai au MacBook Pro pour savoir lequel est le plus avantageux!
> Surtout que d'ici la sortie du nouveau iBook, le MacBook Pro en sera déjà à la révision D et sera donc plus fiable que l'iBook
> ...



Je t'ai déjà dis qu'il sort ce mois ci


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà dis qu'il sort ce mois ci



Il sera annoncer ce mois-ci!  Mais livrer à partir de Mai-Juin! Je suis prêt à le parier!


----------



## aurel99 (8 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

je relance la discussion sur les délais de livraison... j'ai peur pour le mien après le "aircraft failure"...
Qqn a-t-il déjà vécu ca?

07 apr 06	86 14	booking slot obtained	Apple Shanghai	08 apr 06
07 apr 06	30 10	departed direct	NLAMS07	11 apr 06
07 apr 06	40 69	accept scanned at EDC	NLAMS07	10 apr 06
07 apr 06	86 05	on hold; aircraft/truck failure	KN Luxemburg   10 apr 06
03 apr 06	32 55	flight departed	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai	07 apr 06
01 apr 06	32 05	Flight Booked	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai	 
31 mar 06	30 63	handover at supplier	Apple Shanghai	07 apr 06
31 mar 06	30 61	Consignment Booking received from supplier Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai	07 apr 06
30 mar 06	00 04	Picking confirmed, EDI received	Apple Shanghai


Merci


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2006)

:affraid: et bien...

C'est la première fois que je vois ça...

craft/truck failure c'est un accident de camion...ils doivent t'en renvoyer un nouveau depuis Shangaï ...?

Le côté positif c'est que tu risque d'avoir la dernière série des MBP


----------



## ultrabody (10 Avril 2006)

héhé je l'ai aussi le mbp !

depuis samedi dernier....


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Avril 2006)

Tes impressions ?


----------



## wolverine (10 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> héhé je l'ai aussi le mbp !
> 
> depuis samedi dernier....


encore un heureux !! felicitation en tous cas !


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Avril 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> héhé je l'ai aussi le mbp !
> 
> depuis samedi dernier....



Félicitation 
Pourrais-tu nous dire quel est la révision de ta machine? révision D (W8611) ou révision C (W8610)?
Merci!


----------



## SupaPictave (10 Avril 2006)

'tain...
Il est enfin en démo à la FNAC de Poitiers... Il est magnifique, j'avoue, je l'ai trituré dans tous les sens, et le verdict est tombé. Il me le faut!

J'hésitais avec un iMac, mais non.
Ca va être dur d'attendre que les chèques de mon PC soient encaissés


----------



## theveils.net (10 Avril 2006)

Moi le mien va pas tarder a laisser sa place à un plus jeune.

Parce que j'ai appelé Apple à propos du whinning noise et le supérieur ma garantie que les nouvelles version de macbook pro n'avaient plus ce bruit. (je veux pas paraitre pesismiste mais j'y crois pas trop)

Si vous achetez un macbook pour faire de la création musicale, j'espere que vous n'avez pas le whinning noise sinon c'est mort pour vous.


----------



## tinibook (10 Avril 2006)

aurel99 a dit:
			
		

> 07 apr 06	86 05	on hold; aircraft/truck failure	KN Luxemburg   10 apr 06



Ben c'est bien la première fois que je vois la pause pipi du chauffeur annotée!!   J'espère sincèrement que cela ne va pas affecter le délai de livraison de ton zoli bébé!


----------



## wolfbang (10 Avril 2006)

hello!!!

3 jours que je décourvre le MBPro, et tout l'environnement mac avec ... eh oui c'est le premier!
ça fait un moment que je lis cette discussion, les pour, les contres, enfin en tout cas c'est difficile d'etre contre quand on a la machine dans les mains!!!
Je n'ai apparament pas de pixel mort, ni de bruit désagréable... espérons que ça tienne !
Par contre, une petite question : est-ce que c'est normal, que l'ejection du cd soit un peu violente ? (elle se fait en 2 temps, il y a comme un a-coup) ça me fait un peu peur à chaque fois...
Je me demandais aussi où je pouvais voir les infos sur mon disque dur, en particulier à combien il tourne... (je ne vois que sa capacité dans "a propos de ce mac")


salutations... et surement à bientot !


----------



## ultrabody (11 Avril 2006)

wolfbang a dit:
			
		

> hello!!!
> 
> 3 jours que je décourvre le MBPro, et tout l'environnement mac avec ... eh oui c'est le premier!
> ça fait un moment que je lis cette discussion, les pour, les contres, enfin en tout cas c'est difficile d'etre contre quand on a la machine dans les mains!!!
> ...


 

ultra bienvenu Wolfbang !!

moi aussi je viens de switcher récemment... il y a 3 jours aussi ^^

ta question m'interpelle, car j'ai lu sur un site ou un magazine pour mac que le lecteur DVD ne gravait pas ou ne lisait pas vriament en 8x....


----------



## HmJ (11 Avril 2006)

... Ils se sont tous gourres chez Apple. C'est pas le Mini la machine a switcher, c'est ce MBP !  Bienvenue a tous.


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... Ils se sont tous gourres chez Apple. C'est pas le Mini la machine a switcher, c'est ce MBP !  Bienvenue a tous.



Le mini c'est la carotte ...pour le prix..
Et le MBP c'est le diamant...avec le prix en rapport...son seul défaut


----------



## Imaginus (11 Avril 2006)

Ca va aller,ca va aller...



_"Cheris tu dors ?
-Nooooon!
-Moi non plus j'attends mon MacBookPro...
-Rah la ferme !
-Mais ma bichetouquette... "
_


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _"Cheris tu dors ?
> -Nooooon!
> -Moi non plus j'attends mon MacBookPro...
> -Rah la ferme !
> ...


----------



## wadju (11 Avril 2006)

Salut, la mouette

T'as toujours pas reçu ton MBP??

Le mien est arrivé en Europe:

11 Apr 2006 14:08 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2006)

Content


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'incruste un peu dans le sujet car je n'ai pas suivi la totalité de la discussion
> Je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous ont déjà reçu (pour ceux qui ont reçu leur MacBook pro récemment) la révision D (W8611) ou la révision C (W8610) dont Apple Insider parlait il y a quelque jours?
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si certain problèmes avaient été résolu sur ces révisions?



Je viens de recevoir mon MBP et j'ai la W8614...


----------



## UnAm (11 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Content


tu me le donnes? 
félicitations... amuse toi bien


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon MBP et j'ai la W8614...



Ca correspondrait à la révision G 
Je ne comprend vraiment plus rien 
Enfin tiens nous au courant pour savoir il il fonctionne correctement

Ah oui et j'oubliais! Félicitation


----------



## wadju (11 Avril 2006)

Tu l'as reçu quel jour??


----------



## ultrabody (12 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation
> Pourrais-tu nous dire quel est la révision de ta machine? révision D (W8611) ou révision C (W8610)?
> Merci!




je te réponds dans la journée...


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2006)

Il est superbe.

Fonctionne en silence.
Je suis très satisfait.
Faut juste que je me re habitue au clavier  

Beau travail Apple


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2006)

wadju a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as reçu quel jour??




le 11 avril. un jour avant la date prévue

C'était prévu le 12 ( jour anniversaire de mon inscription sur MacG il y a 3 ans  )

Je viens de voir ça sur MacBid:

Baisse du prix des CORE DUO


----------



## moPod (12 Avril 2006)

Félicitations !
Apprement tu as une révision supérieure, que tu pourras vérifier pour les frénétiques que nous sommes.
Moi je ne remarque rien d'inhabituel, jvais aller à mon Apple Center pour savoir qu'est-ce qui est reconnu par Apple, au quel cas, je fais réparer si ca ne prends pas bcp de temps.
Faut réviser pour le bac alors si ca prends du temps, ca sera bien pour mon travail 

Aller, bonne continuation.

moPod+


----------



## wadju (12 Avril 2006)

Il est arrivée en Suisse!! Je suis censé le recevoir le jeudi 13 avril, mais vu les dates de La mouette, je vais le recevoir que le 14 avril et comme c'est un jour de congé, je vais devoir attendre jusqu'au mardi 18.... En tout cas je vais pas bouger de chez moi le 13!!!

Je vous tiens au courant pour le numero et la revision....


12 Apr 2006 06:31 Zurich Released From Customs 12 Apr 2006 06:31 Geneva Released From Customs 11 Apr 2006 18:04 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 11 Apr 2006 14:08 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2006)

Il est toujours à Genève.
La mention Zürich est le dédouanement..
Donc il le dédouane aujourd'hui et tu peux le recevoir demain...en théorie.

Appel TNT ils peuvent te dire si oui ou non ils passent demain..


----------



## wadju (12 Avril 2006)

Je pense que ça va être bon pour demain  

Merci La mouette je vais appeler dès que je finis le boulot  



12 Apr 2006 12:20 Zurich Consignment Received At Transit Point 12 Apr 2006 09:51 Zurich Import Received 12 Apr 2006 06:31 Zurich Released From Customs 12 Apr 2006 06:31 Geneva Released From Customs 11 Apr 2006 18:04 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 11 Apr 2006 14:08 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## wadju (12 Avril 2006)

Voilà j'ai vite appelé...

Alors comme c'est envoyé par economy, il arrivera demain matin


----------



## iScream (12 Avril 2006)

Ah bin, à ce que je vois y'en a sui se font plézzzzz lol mdr ! Félicitations en tout cas  Il est merveilleux !!!
Dis moPod, ca va ? T'as rajouté d'la ram ou pas toi ?


----------



## moPod (12 Avril 2006)

Non, moi je n'ai rien rajouté et oui ca va...
On va dire qu'étant étudiant, j'étais très limité pour l'investissement dans ce MacBook Pro, je dois une belle somme à mon popa, qui normalement ne me prête qu'une somme relative.
Donc j'ai pris le modèle de base (pour pas retarder son arrivée aussi lol), quand je n'aurais plus de dettes et pas de bac à passer, je rajouterais peut être...mais je vais le vendre cette été, après la WWDC alors, je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de rajouter qque chose 

On vera bien, mais mon MacBook Pro est d'ores et déjà mis en vente, bien qui j'y tien bcp.



moPod+


----------



## Deckard (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai vendu mon Powerbook 15" ce soir, je récup mon MBP MIPE demain si tout va bien :bien:


----------



## dvd (12 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> On vera bien, mais mon MacBook Pro est d'ores et déjà mis en vente, bien qui j'y tien bcp.
> 
> 
> 
> moPod+


aussitot acheté aussitot vendu?? pourquoi?


----------



## SupaPictave (12 Avril 2006)

Et... Euh... Il est déjà vendu? Nan parce que bon


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2006)

Avec un pixel mort, il va falloir faire un prix...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

Achetes durant l'Apple Expo


----------



## ultrabody (13 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation
> Pourrais-tu nous dire quel est la révision de ta machine? révision D (W8611) ou révision C (W8610)?
> Merci!


j'ai la révision D W8611..

wow mon mbp a bientot 6 jours !!!


^^


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Si tu en es pas content , je peux faire un effort de te le reprendre


----------



## ultrabody (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu en es pas content , je peux faire un effort de te le reprendre




mais quelle effort !!!
c vraiment sympa de ta part !!

^^


----------



## Deckard (13 Avril 2006)

Ayé je poste depuis mon nouveau MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz


----------



## ultrabody (13 Avril 2006)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> Ayé je poste depuis mon nouveau MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz




ultra congratulation !!!!


----------



## Deckard (13 Avril 2006)

W8611, donc la rev D, et ça à la Réunion !!

Faut absolument être dans le noir pour activer l'éclairage du clavier ?


----------



## Deckard (13 Avril 2006)

UP!

Quelqu'un pour me répondre ?

Merci


----------



## Deckard (13 Avril 2006)

UP!

Quelqu'un pour me répondre ?

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Où au minimum dans la pénombre


----------



## Deckard (13 Avril 2006)

Merci !

Vraiment sympa la nouvelle bécane.
Là je suis au boulot donc j'ai juste démarré la machine, ce soir je récupère mes données et applis de mon ancien PB 15"


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Avril 2006)

Sinon pose les mains sur les grilles des enceintes


----------



## wadju (13 Avril 2006)

Je suis encore au boulot, mais ma copine m'a annoncé la bonne nouvelle:

IL EST ARRIVE LE MBP!!!

Je vous tiens au courant pour la révision et pour les bruits, dès que j'arrive chez moi, donc 15h!!!


----------



## wolverine (13 Avril 2006)

felicitation a toi tu vas te faire un sacré plaisir

j'en connait un qui vas pas faire d'heure sup cet apres midi !!


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Avril 2006)

Rappelles ta copine pour lui dire de charger ton APN


----------



## zerozerosix (13 Avril 2006)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> W8611, donc la rev D, et ça à la Réunion !!
> 
> Faut absolument être dans le noir pour activer l'éclairage du clavier ?


Dans les préférences clavier, il y a une petite case pour choisir si le clavier s'adapte en fonction de la luminosité (je peux pas être plus précis parce que mon MBP est toujours pas revenu de SAV )
Donc tu décoches, et ensuite tu peux régler comme tu veux la luminosité du clavier comme ça te chante.

Je dis ça de mémoire... ptête que c'est une grosse connerie...


----------



## wadju (13 Avril 2006)

Voilà en fin je tape un message depuis un mac, et ce n'est pas n'importe quel mac... Et ben oui le MBP  

J'ai un W8613.....


----------



## wadju (13 Avril 2006)

Je suis nouveau dans le monde mac... si vous avez des conseils, n'hésitez pas!!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## moPod (13 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Avec un pixel mort, il va falloir faire un prix...



Heu ben a vrai dire, mon pixel mort a décidé de partir en voyage...apparement définitivement car je l'ai massé, remassé, rereremassé et hop...parti...mais bon, jlai deja fait une fois sur un écran plat, il est revenu qques temps plus tard.
Il est déjà en vente parce que moi je ne peux me payer mes macs que comme cela, il est deja mis en vente et sera vendu cet été, bien que j'adore cette machine.
C'est comme ca, je vais le faire réparer pour le bruit de l'inverter, que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir. Le technicien de l'Apple Center vera bien.
Enfin bon, si des gens sont intéréssés, vous n'avez qu'à me donner votre mail et je le garde pour le moment de la vente.



moPod+


----------



## freddie380 (13 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il est réaliste cet iScream...!
> 
> Franchement, qu'un possésseur de MBP vienne ici et ose me dire qu'il n'est pas tombé "amoureux" de sa machine...!
> 
> Ya surement un couillon qui va venir me le dire mais c'est pas grave, ca fait de l'animation




en tout cas ce ne sra pas moi.......que du bonheur. c'est mon emac qui doit faire la gueule...bientot un mois que je n'ai pas pianoté dessus!!!!Ah les joies du sans fil. manque plus que l'imprimante wireless....


----------



## iScream (14 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Il est déjà en vente parce que moi je ne peux me payer mes macs que comme cela, il est deja mis en vente et sera vendu cet été, bien que j'adore cette machine.



:mouais: Tu exageres moPod quand meme :hein: Toi ? Fervent défenseur à la noble cause du MacBook Pro ???  Allez Resaisis Toi Voyons !!!! En plus je ne sais pas si c'est une trés bonne idée de le revendre cet été... Attend au moins que Léopard sort ses griffes  Moi je ne te comprends pas, enfin si, ayant été étudiant, je concois l'aspect financier, étant mordu des nouveautés je concois égalment le fait que tu veux avoir une machine toujours au "top" (ou du moins récente) En tout cas heureux de savoir que Marcel s'est fait la malle


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Il est déjà en vente parce que moi je ne peux me payer mes macs que comme cela, il est deja mis en vente et sera vendu cet été, bien que j'adore cette machine.
> moPod+


Je comprends pas ta phrase? .... y a un truc pour gagner de l'argent en revendant une nouvelle machine? ... interressant ça


----------



## moPod (14 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas ta phrase? .... y a un truc pour gagner de l'argent en revendant une nouvelle machine? ... interressant ça



Désolé, j'ai pas bien formulé apparement.
Oui il y a à gagner bien sur, plus je vends ma machine tôt, plus je peux la vendre cher, moins elle perd de valeur si vous voulez....
Donc plus je reprend sur mes machines, moins j'investis sur les suivantes, parce manque de possibilité financière...

Compris ?

lol 

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai pas bien formulé apparement.
> Oui il y a à gagner bien sur, plus je vends ma machine tôt, plus je peux la vendre cher, moins elle perd de valeur si vous voulez....
> Donc plus je reprend sur mes machines, moins j'investis sur les suivantes, parce manque de possibilité financière...
> Compris ?
> ...


Oui c'est mieux ...  
Mais tu changes souvent? ...


----------



## moPod (14 Avril 2006)

ben oui, tous les six mois environ, pour éviter que mon matos ne perdre trop de valeur.
La dernière, j'ai attendu un an et j'en ai payé (c'est le cas de la dire) les conséquences. Je préfères revendres des machines encore au top pour ne pas débourser trop...c'est tout.
J'ai eu un iMac tournesol, un iMac G5 et mon MacBook Pro...le précédent remplace le suivant à chaque fois 

moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, tous les six mois environ, pour éviter que mon matos ne perdre trop de valeur.
> La dernière, j'ai attendu un an et j'en ai payé (c'est le cas de la dire) les conséquences. Je préfères revendres des machines encore au top pour ne pas débourser trop...c'est tout.
> J'ai eu un iMac tournesol, un iMac G5 et mon MacBook Pro...le précédent remplace le suivant à chaque fois
> moPod+


Tu feras aussi cela avec ta voiture,ta télé ..... ta femme?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Sa femme c de son age


----------



## moPod (15 Avril 2006)

hein ?

non, je fais ca que avec mes ordis parce que c'est un outil que j'utilise bcp, pas vital, mais qui me sert à bcp de choses, donc j'essaye d'optimiser mon investissement. le reste, ca dépend de la marchandise au départ 
la femme est une femme, et c'est une toute autre histoire...



moPod+


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Avril 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> hein ?
> 
> non, je fais ca que avec mes ordis parce que c'est un outil que j'utilise bcp, pas vital, mais qui me sert à bcp de choses, donc j'essaye d'optimiser mon investissement. le reste, ca dépend de la marchandise au départ
> la femme est une femme, et c'est une toute autre histoire...
> ...


Ta vraie pensée ne serait-elle pas celle-ci? ... en reprennant mot pour mot ta phrase ....  

non, je fais ca qu'avec mes femmes parce que c'est une marchandise que j'utilise bcp, pas vital, mais qui me sert à bcp de choses, donc j'essaye d'optimiser mon investissement. le reste, ca dépend de l'outil au départ 
un ordi est un ordi, et c'est une toute autre histoire...

:love: :love:


----------



## moPod (16 Avril 2006)

Tu es merveilleux mon cher ami, quel doigté dans le détournement phrasique de second degré !
Ohhhh, je suis foutu, tu a découvert mon secret,...merveilleux 

:love: moPod+


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

Le second effet Kiss Cool du Macbook Pro


----------



## adils (16 Avril 2006)

slt ts le monde hé bien bonne nouvelle pour moi aussi, j'ai eu mon mbp, c ke je commence le monde informatique avec mac, c un peu difficile ms bon ça va


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

Félicitations !  

Après une période de "rodage" , tu verras ça vient tout seul


----------



## moPod (16 Avril 2006)

oui, ca deviendra instinctif tu verras, en qques heures on pense déjà au millions de choses que l'on pourrait faire avec un mac 

moPod+


----------



## oxigen (17 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde,
J'ai un MBP est je voulais vous demander combien de temps tient votre batterie ?
Aussi, aimerai-je savoir comment maximiser le temps d'utilisation de l'ordi en mode batterie sans pour autant trop baisser la luminosité de l'écran.
Merci.


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2006)

Félicitations.

Pour la batterie, il y a des options dans le menu batterie...que je test en ce moment.
J'ai une autonomie d'environ 3h20..mais j'ai pris l'option DD à 7200 t/min..alors ça joue sûrement un rôle.

Pour le reste je débranche le bluetooth lorsque j'en ai pas besoin, j'ai la luminosité au minimum, et l'Airport coupé lorsque je n'en ai pas besoin..


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations.
> 
> Pour la batterie, il y a des options dans le menu batterie...que je test en ce moment.
> J'ai une autonomie d'environ 3h20..mais j'ai pris l'option DD à 7200 t/min..alors ça joue sûrement un rôle.


Rôle certainement mineur, puisque la plupart des possesseurs d'iBook ayant passé de 4200 à 5400, voire 7200 ne se sont jamais plaints d'une chute importante de l'autonomie.


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Rôle certainement mineur, puisque la plupart des possesseurs d'iBook ayant passé de 4200 à 5400, voire 7200 ne se sont jamais plaints d'une chute importante de l'autonomie.



Je n'ai pas une expérience assez longue d'utilisation du MBP, et de l'impact de ce DD sur l'autonomie, par contre les performances sont au rendez-vous...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)

oxigen a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> J'ai un MBP est je voulais vous demander combien de temps tient votre batterie ?
> Aussi, aimerai-je savoir comment maximiser le temps d'utilisation de l'ordi en mode batterie sans pour autant trop baisser la luminosité de l'écran.
> Merci.


J'ai eu l'occasion de faire quelques essais sur un PB12 et j'en étais arrivé à ceci:

1) - Enlever tous les accesssoires USB (clés ..... ) s'ils ne sont pas indispensables

2) - couper le bluetooh qui consomme pas mal

3) - désactiver airport si cela n'est pas nécessaire

4) - baisser la luminosité à 50% car à 100% c'est vraiment un ogre à l'appétit féroce 
      (l'amener au minimun c'est le top mais trop faiblard pour moi)

5) - placer l'économiseur d'énergie sur "meilleure longévité ..." et ramener le curseur "suspendre l'activité de l'écran .. " à 2 min ou moins si possible

6) - de temps en temps ... retirer la batterie , la replacer et refaire une calibration (parfois ça augmente curieusement l'autonomie en retouchant les paramètres de coupure sans doute)


----------



## oxigen (17 Avril 2006)

Merci bcp pour les infos.
En fait, mon Bluetooth est désactivé donc il ne consomme pas. Airport l'est par contre parce que je travaille surtout sur internet et puis j'aime être connecté en général. Par contre j'ai vériffié la luminosité de l'écran et effectivement il était quasiment à 100%. Dès que je l'ai baissé à 50% la batterie m'a affiché 20 minutes de plus ...
Personnellement je crois qu'il est préférable que la batterie tienne moins longtemps et conserver une bonne vue. En effet, je crois vraiment que la vue baisse nettement plus et plus vite lorsque l'écran n'est pas suffisament éclairé.
Merci encore


----------



## moPod (18 Avril 2006)

La Mouette, tu as quel référence de machine ? Moi je tiens 3h qque chose, mais je ne jamais vraiment fait de test de longévité et je travaille tjrs avec l'airport...mais sans bleutooth...

moPod+


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

J'ai la W8614 ... suis-je le seul ?


----------



## moPod (18 Avril 2006)

heu je sais pas moi, je suis W860...et elle marche nikel 

enfin bon, l'autonomie est la même, les bruits n'ont pas changés alors...où est la différence ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas..un lapin caché sous le track pad ?

Sérieusement je n'en ai aucune idée.

Peut-être juste qqchose, que nous pauvres mortel,s non employé d'Apple, ne pouvons pas comprendre :rateau:


----------



## florent95 (19 Avril 2006)

slt,

moi j'ai le W8614 pas de bruit pas de chaleur et une autonomie de en gros 3H avec blutetooth activé a cause de la souris !!

hier par exemple jsuis arrivé au taff a 8H30 batterie a 100% j'ai tenue jusqu'a 11H55 bon ok vous allez me dire il abuse mais bon dans tt ce temps ya bien eu 20 min de coupure.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2006)

Parfait je ne suis plus le seul...


----------



## florent95 (20 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Parfait je ne suis plus le seul...


 
eheh on est tous dans le meme cas a part 5 % des users et le reste des users en gros 60% c'est éxagérer !! j'ai meme vue un mec sur le forums apple.com/support qui ose dire qu'il ne peu plus toucher son mac sans se bruler LOLOLOL .

PS: a tout ce qui dénigre le mac book pro acheter un ACER ou un portabel puissant pour 1000  LOL vous allez savoir ce que c'est la chaleur et le bruit :rateau: 

Allez a bon entendeur salut


----------



## wolverine (20 Avril 2006)

heu pour le bruit si apple ne bridait pas la x1600 ca serait different !!


----------



## Imaginus (20 Avril 2006)

Azz...

Achete un Dell si tu veux un four sans autonomie.


----------



## wolverine (20 Avril 2006)

je disais juste ca pour dire que je suis pas ravis d'acheter du matos brider ! alors si toi tu t'en fous parce que c'est apple ok c'est ton droit mais que ce soit apple ou autres que l'on bride la matos je trouve ca nul !!


----------



## olivier1969 (20 Avril 2006)

c'est clair que c'est carement honteux de brider une carte vidéo et de plus une X1600
qui est loint d'être du haut de game....là, j'avoue être deçut de cette nouvelle.

si quelqu'un connait le moyen de la debrider, je suis preneur.


----------



## moPod (22 Avril 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que c'est carement honteux de brider une carte vidéo et de plus une X1600
> qui est loint d'être du haut de game....là, j'avoue être deçut de cette nouvelle.
> 
> si quelqu'un connait le moyen de la debrider, je suis preneur.



Oui enfin bon faut arrêter avec les cartes graphiques et Apple !
Ok le Mac Mini se contente d'un GMA de chez Intel (qui soit dit en passant, fait mieux qu'une Ati 9200 quand même, avec des tests optimisés et équitables), mais le MacBook Pro équipé d'une Radéon X1600, "loin d'être du haut de gamme" ?!!
C'est très éxagéré ! Ati propose dans son haut de gamme la X1600 et la X1800 (qui n'est pas sortie il y a des lustres) et la X1600 est donc dans la catégorie haute de l'offre d'Ati, et bridage, car Apple souhaite tout d'abord préserver l'autonomie de ses machines (moi mon MacBook Pro, Core Duo tient 3h30 utilisation normale avec Airport, donc ne parlons pas d'autonomie faible) et surtout le design qui est lui, plus qu'exceptionnel (cad, on peut empiler 2 voir 3 MacBook Pro pour faire un Acer ou un Dell de la même gamme  ).

Et puis, j'aimerais bien voir la chaleur, le bruit et la consommation d'une X1800 dans un MacBook Pro de 2 cm d'épaisseur...

Vous voulez un grille pain ? Aller plutôt chez Calor 

moPod+


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

la x1600 est certe une bonne carte graphique , mais le haut de gamme actuel chez ati c'est lax1800 et x1900 le bas de gamme c'est x1300 et x1400  la x1600 est catalogué comme milieu de gamme et la seule chose qui fait quelle est meilleur que les series x800 xt ou x850xt c'est quelle supporte le shaders 3.0 au lieu de 2.0 ,  d'ailleurs la x850xt a des frequences bien plus eleve que la x1600 et pourtant bien plus vieille !
mais sinon c'est sur la x1600 marche correctement , c'est juste de remettre les choses a leur places !


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> la x1600 est certe une bonne carte graphique , mais le haut de gamme actuel chez ati c'est lax1800 et x1900 le bas de gamme c'est x1300 et x1400  la x1600 est catalogué comme milieu de gamme et la seule chose qui fait quelle est meilleur que les series x800 xt ou x850xt c'est quelle supporte le shaders 3.0 au lieu de 2.0 ,  d'ailleurs la x850xt a des frequences bien plus eleve que la x1600 et pourtant bien plus vieille !
> mais sinon c'est sur la x1600 marche correctement , c'est juste de remettre les choses a leur places !



Oh la oh la ! Mon ami ! On est plus sur PC ici    On est cool, on sait attendre six mois de plus pour avoir une machine homogene avec des composants integres et (la plupart du temps) stables. D'accord, ces choix font qu'on n'a pas le foudre de guerre dont certains revent. Mais en echange on a effectivement confort de l'utilisateur, silence et chauffage relatif. Non vraiment, l'approche Apple est differente mais... elle me va. Et puis je suis pas joueur, na !


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2006)

T'es sûr qu'il existe des x1900 pour portable ??? 

Tu sais , on ne met pas la même carte graphique dans une tour et dans un portable.


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Oh la oh la ! Mon ami ! On est plus sur PC ici    On est cool, on sait attendre six mois de plus pour avoir une machine homogene avec des composants integres et (la plupart du temps) stables. D'accord, ces choix font qu'on n'a pas le foudre de guerre dont certains revent. Mais en echange on a effectivement confort de l'utilisateur, silence et chauffage relatif. Non vraiment, l'approche Apple est differente mais... elle me va. Et puis je suis pas joueur, na !



ah mais je suis tout fait d'accord avec toi c'est pour ca que je suis sur mac maintenant !
c'etait juste une info sur les cartes graphiques !

sinon pour les x1900 sur portable j'avoue je sais pas, mais les x1800 il y en as ? c'est juste une question !


----------



## olivier1969 (22 Avril 2006)

le fait est qu'une X1600 brider ne donne pas toute sa puissance . de plus n'existe pas des carte vidéo sans ventilateur pour les nuissances sonores ? mais si ... 
le truc c'est pas de se prendre la tête , de toute façon mos machines sont livrées comme ça, c'est juste de reconnaitre certains faits.


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> ah mais je suis tout fait d'accord avec toi c'est pour ca que je suis sur mac maintenant !
> c'etait juste une info sur les cartes graphiques !
> 
> sinon pour les x1900 sur portable j'avoue je sais pas, mais les x1800 il y en as ? c'est juste une question !


100% d'accord avec toi
La stratégie de Apple semble être de miser plutôt sur la sécurité contrairement à celui des pc où tout est misé sur les performances .. ils préfèrent brider ou canaliser l'usage des éléments qu'ils ont séléctionné

exemples:
graver à grande vitesse peut poser des problèmes ... donc on bride ces vitesses
graver des DVD tous formats peut poser des problèmes .... on bride
Afficher deux écrans en screen sharing peut poser problème ... on bride

A y réfléchir je trouve finallement honnête de leur part de ne nous proposer que des solutions fiables plutôt que nous foutre des problèmes dans les pattes en nous laissant pousser nous-même les composantes des machines dans les cordes

exemples:
On ne laisse pas le choix à l'utillisateur d'overclocker les cartes car possiblité de problèmes (j'ai déjà donné dans les pc)
On ne laisse pas le choix des vitesses de gravure exagèrées car possibilité de problèmes (j'ai déjà donné dans les pc)
etc ....

Bref Apple est plus modeste et a une politique finallement plus saine et intelligente
J'adhère!!!


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2006)

et puis ca marche tres bien comme ca !


----------



## olivier1969 (22 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai ca marche trés bien comme ca.


----------



## HmJ (22 Avril 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> et puis ca marche tres bien comme ca !



Ouais, enfin c'est quand même mieux depuis qu'ils ont rajouté un bouton sur les souris


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> 100% d'accord avec toi
> La stratégie de Apple semble être de miser plutôt sur la sécurité contrairement à celui des pc où tout est misé sur les performances .. ils préfèrent brider ou canaliser l'usage des éléments qu'ils ont séléctionné
> 
> exemples:
> ...


 Toutefois certains bridages laissent songeur : virer le mode étendu de l'iBook pour des raisons marketing par exemple... Alors que la puce graphique retenue le permet aisément.

On pourrait aussi parler de la gestion des graveurs externes avec les applications Apple... Ou encore des difficultés liées à OS X lors de gravures multisessions...


----------



## moPod (25 Avril 2006)

eh ben voilà tout le monde est d'accord, et moi de même !
j'ai vérifé, et personne ne propose d'Ati Radeon Mobility X1800, sauf projet de sorties ou erreur de ma part, c'est plutôt Nvidia qui se taille ce marché là, mais avec des carte genre GeForce Go7900 GTX n'est qu'une version overclokée de la puce phare de Nvidia, surmontée de 512 Mo DDR3, apparement mal gérée de ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, vu le nombre extrèment limité d'optimisations qui tirent profit de cette architecture...boostée.
Donc, apparement, sans vraiment le savoir, le MacBook Pro est équipé de ce qui se fait le mieux en vente sur le marché en ce moment, la X1800 est bien sur le catalogue mais il faut un certain temps avant qu'elle soit aussi étendue que la X1600.
Donc bon, c'est plutot pas mal, et Apple qui pose un bridage prouve qu'elle est peut-être la seule à savoir maitriser le design et la conception car les 3,99 Kg de l'équivalent haut de gamme chez Dell me font bien rire 

moPod+


----------



## moPod (25 Avril 2006)

Petit ajout de ma part, avec la sortie du MacBook Pro 17", Apple l'ayant équipé aussi de la même carte prouve que c'est un élément maitrisé et suffisement puissant pour se prétendre à subvenir aux besoin d'applications lourdes et professionnelles telles qu'Aperture et Final Cut Pro.
Donc bon, à quand le retour fulgurant d'Nvidia chez Apple ?

moPod+


----------



## ultrabody (26 Avril 2006)

depuis que j'ai le mbp, j'ai droit à un défilé devant mon bureau au boulot...

et on entend "Waaaaaaou !!, tu as un powerbook ?... ah non, c'est le dernier qui est sorti !!" ....

hihihi


macbook powaaaa!


----------



## moPod (5 Mai 2006)

lol, c'est bien la plus flagrante chose qui arrive quand tu as un mac...tout le monde défile devant...

quelqu'un s'est payé un mbp 17" ici ? personne ? pas de tests, pas d'impressions ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2006)

Oui moi ? mais il me manque 2" et 200 &#8364; ...autre question ?  

Edit. et un graveur 8x et un fire wire 800  1 port USb et de l'autonomie ....mais les 200&#8364; ???


----------



## vladimir (6 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> lol, c'est bien la plus flagrante chose qui arrive quand tu as un mac...tout le monde défile devant...
> 
> quelqu'un s'est payé un mbp 17" ici ? personne ? pas de tests, pas d'impressions ?




Salut,
De ce que je sais, en France, les livraisons de MacBook Pro 17 pouces n'arriveront pas avant la semaine prochaine, en tout cas, c'est mon cas avec le mien que j'ai commandé le jour même de l'annonce.


----------



## Phil 39 (6 Mai 2006)

idem pour moi Vladimir... 17' pour le 15 mai... sauf que je me contente d'un DD de base :love:


----------



## vladimir (6 Mai 2006)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi Vladimir... 17' pour le 15 mai... sauf que je me contente d'un DD de base :love:


Le mien est prévu pour le 12 mai. J'y crois pas trop mais bon...


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est prévu pour le 12 mai. J'y crois pas trop mais bon...



Si c'est communiquer par Apple , tu devrais pouvoir compter dessus.
En tout cas pour mon 15", les délais ont été parfaitement respecté, ils avaient même un jour d'avance.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est communiquer par Apple , tu devrais pouvoir compter dessus.
> En tout cas pour mon 15", les délais ont été parfaitement respecté, ils avaient même un jour d'avance.


Et moi une semaine de retard


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

Pour une fois que j'ai de la chance :love: 

Moi je suivais l'arrivée de mon MBP sur le site TNT, et une fois arrivé dans le pays et dédouané je les ai téléphoner pour savoir exactement quand il arrivait .


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2006)

Et encore ! Le mien repart une deuxième pour le SAV    :hein:


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi une semaine de retard



Ben moi je l'ai acheté dans un AC, donc retard=0  
Ceci dit on en revient toujours au même débat de savoir où acheter son MAC


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2006)

Mais pour ma réduc de 20%, c'était uniquement par téléphone :style:


----------



## Zitounesup (6 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour ma réduc de 20%, c'était uniquement par téléphone :style:



Alors dans ce cas


----------



## vladimir (6 Mai 2006)

Mon MacBook Pro 17 pouces, commandé le jour de son annonce, vient tout juste d'être expédié. 

La date de livraison est prévue pour le 16 mai, au plus tard. 

Au départ, il devait être expédié le 8 mai avec la livraison au plus tard le 12 mai. Là, il est expédié 2 jours plus tôt mais il est aussi prévu pour arriver 4 jours plus tard...


----------



## moPod (6 Mai 2006)

eh ben, yen a qui ont de la chance !
moi, je vais aller faire réparer le mien, pour la batterie car je suis touché (W608...), le grésillement du vidéo inverter (celui du CPU Apple ne change pas apparement...) et voilà.
comme ca, quand je la revendrai, je la revendrai neuve cette petite machine, j'ai pas envie d'arnaquer les gens 

bonne nuit à tous, moPod+


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà les photos ! Bon que 5, c'est la limite mais elles sont représentatives
> 
> Alors ? Vous êtes contents hein ?!



Je suis un peu a la masse je viens juste de voir ce sujet mais ça a l'air bien sympa comme bestiole


----------



## audery (7 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> eh ben, yen a qui ont de la chance !
> moi, je vais aller faire réparer le mien, pour la batterie car je suis touché (W608...), le grésillement du vidéo inverter (celui du CPU Apple ne change pas apparement...) et voilà.
> comme ca, quand je la revendrai, je la revendrai neuve cette petite machine, j'ai pas envie d'arnaquer les gens
> 
> bonne nuit à tous, moPod+


 
courage à toi


----------



## moPod (8 Mai 2006)

merci audery, jvais devoir m'en séparer une dizaine de jours...c'est ca le plus dur !! ouaaaaaain

lol moPod+


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mai 2006)

idem, our le seconde fois, Ouiiiinnnnnn !


----------



## La mouette (8 Mai 2006)

Désolé pour vous


----------



## Zitounesup (8 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour vous



Pas mieux 

et bon courage!


----------



## zerozerosix (8 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> idem, our le seconde fois, Ouiiiinnnnnn !



Quoi qu'y lui est arrivé (encore) à ton MBP ?


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mai 2006)

Regarde dans la discussion qui est dans ma signature


----------



## aubin.verot (9 Mai 2006)

bonjour, 

Novice dans la famille Apple (j'ai eu mon premier Imac Core duo il y a deux mois), je viens de recevoir mon MACBOOK PRO 2Ghz...
Que du bonheur !!!!!

J'ai hésité à l'acheter : "il fait du bruit, il est mal assemblé, il chauffe..."

BILAN  : 
Il est completement silencieux
il est magnifiquement assemblé (et quelles finitions ... Meilleure qu'ASUS qui pour moi issu du monde PC était le must en la matière)
Il chauffe peu (autant que mon SONY VGN FE11S core duo 1,83 Ghz)

L'ergonomie est exeptionnelle (je reconnais volontier que microsoft à du souci à se faire)

Les points négatifs :
Pb de sécurité pour le joindre à un réseau Windows 2003 server
...et c'est tout pour l'instant

Je trouverais certainement d'autre défaults une fois l'euphorie des premiers temps passée.


Merci de votre attention...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

aubin.verot a dit:
			
		

> Les points négatifs :
> Pb de sécurité pour le joindre à un réseau Windows 2003 server
> ...et c'est tout pour l'instant


Oui mais celle là elle est vraiment pas cool ! semblerait que la version samba pour linux n'ait pas ce problème...


----------



## wolverine (10 Mai 2006)

en tout cas felicitation a toi car c'est vraiment du bon matos que tu as


----------



## Tox (10 Mai 2006)

aubin.verot a dit:
			
		

> _Les points négatifs :
> Pb de sécurité pour le joindre à un réseau Windows 2003 server
> ...et c'est tout pour l'instant _





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais celle là elle est vraiment pas cool ! semblerait que la version samba pour linux n'ait pas ce problème...


 De quelle problème parlez-vous ? Pouvez-vous nous expliquer ?

Je sais, je sais, je suis curieux...


----------



## aubin.verot (10 Mai 2006)

Depuis la dernière version serveur de windows, windows 2003 server, les échanges dans un domaine 2003 sont cryptés.
Le problème est qu'OS X ne reconnait pas ce cryptage et ne peut donc pas joindre le domaine. La seule solution est de supprimer le cryptage de windows 2003 server et là miracle, le mac communique avec le reste du réseau.

Pour moi qui suis administrateur de mon réseau ce n'est pas fondamentalement important car je maitrise les échange (sécurité gérée par des logiciels tiers). Mais pour la plupart des utilisateurs en entreprise, le problème est insoluble : l'administrateur refuse de diminuer sa sécurité, l'utilisateur ne peut rien faire...

Voila j'espère que je t'ai éclairé un petit peu.


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (10 Mai 2006)

ça y est je l'ai enfin ce mac!

donc pour infos, je viens de recevoir le fameux MacBook Pro.
Ma configuration est la plus basique (achat en offre MIPE) 1,83 GHz, 512Mo, 80Go (5400trs)

Je vous ai fait toute la série de photos correspondantes et je la posterai dans la soirée je pense après avoir correctement apréhendé quelque chose me générant une belle galerie!(iPhoto doit pouvoir le faire je pense...)

Enfin bon, c'est tout frais, je viens de le déballer et je cherche un peu mes signes de ponctuation sur le clavier mais tout roule...Enfin presque (Whine comme tout le monde, mais je posterai dans le topic prévu à cet effet.)

En tout les cas, merci beaucoup à macgé pour toutes les infos que j'ai pu récupérer ici, et qui, comme vous le voyez, ont conquis un ex utilisateur de pc EN PLUS!


----------



## Zitounesup (10 Mai 2006)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, c'est tout frais, je viens de le déballer et je cherche un peu mes signes de ponctuation sur le clavier mais tout roule...Enfin presque (Whine comme tout le monde, mais je posterai dans le topic prévu à cet effet.)



Et bien bravo, en voilà une belle machine  Tu vas pas être déçu je pense, et surtout prends le temps de tout découvrir, tu verras 
 Perso, mon mbp ne cesse de m'émerveiller


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Mai 2006)

TrafficDeCouenne a dit:
			
		

> ça y est je l'ai enfin ce mac!
> 
> donc pour infos, je viens de recevoir le fameux MacBook Pro.
> Ma configuration est la plus basique (achat en offre MIPE) 1,83 GHz, 512Mo, 80Go (5400trs)
> ...



Maintenant, tu peux changer ta signature  

Félicitations


----------

